# WoW / Rift



## Garnalem (25. Februar 2011)

Die Gründe, warum ich Rift spiele und was ich in Vergleich zu WoW besser/schlechter find: 

- Der Hauptgrund: Das *Seelensystem* hat es mir sehr angetan. Durch die 3 Seelen hat man die Möglichkeit, seinen Charakter sehr frei zu gestalten. So ist z. B. ein Heiltank ohne weiteres möglich. Bei WoW muss man dazu erst umskillen und die Talente sind sehr eng vorgegeben, auch wenn mit Patch 4.0.1 das Korsett ein wenig gelockert wurde. Ich spiele ich einen Caster, der auch mal ordentlich zulangen kann und nicht nach 2 Schlägen umkippt, wenn mal ein Gegner mir zu nahe kommen sollte. Und nebenbei kann ich mich heilen oder auch mal die Gruppe, wenn es brenzlig wird.

*- *Zweiter Hauptgrund: *Es macht SPASS!* Und es ist bisher kein stumpfes Gegrinde.

- Es wirkt* frisch*. Auch wenn Rift das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat (WoW übrigens auch nicht), so gibt es dennoch eine neue Welt, eine neue Community, neue Klassen und Völker usw. und die Grafik ist realistischer. Außerdem ist das Seelen- und das Riftsystem ansprechend.

- Die *Grafik *ist hübsch, außerdem mag ich das düstere Endzeit-Szenario und steh nichte so auf die knallbunte Comicgrafik von WoW.

- Das *Gameplay und Interface* sind zwar WoW-ähnlich, aber noch besser zu handhaben. Wo man bei WoW erst einige Addons installieren muss (z. B. Interfaceanpassungen a la Titan Pannel und Bartender) hat man hier die wichtigsten Funktionen direkt ins Interface eingebettet und alle Leisten sind frei verschieb- und gestaltbar. Auch ist das Questing-System und die Mini-Map, an der man bestimmte Punkte z. B. Briefkästen und Händler einblenden kann, sehr gelungen und erinnert an WoW. 

- Die *Community* ist noch sehr viel entspannter als in WoW und es wird bisher Wert auf ordentliches Benehmen gelegt.

- Die *Server* liefen gestern trotz vollster Auslastung sehr stabil, kein Ruckeln und keine Lags. 

- Der Publisher kümmert sich um die Community und denkt 1 Schritt weiter. Gestern zum Headstart waren die Server zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt auch wirklich online und stabil. Und weil es einen unglaublich großen Andrang gab (klar, bei 1 Million erstellter Accounts) hat man sehr schnell reagiert und weitere Server freigeschaltet. *Sehr positiv auch: Es gibt direkt im Spiel einen Feedback-Button, indem man Lob, Kritik und Wünsche loswerden kann.
* 
- Keine Einspielzeit notwendig: Als WoW-Spieler brauche ich kein Tutorial, sondern fühle mich direkt heimisch. Aber auch andere Rollenspieler werden angesichts des benutzerfreundlichen Gameplays kaum Einstiegsschwierigkeiten haben.

- Es gibt eine Story - wenn sie auch nicht besonders originell ist - und man wird von *Anfang in in die Story eingebunden*. Das war zu WoW Classic nicht der Fall. Man sollte nur 60 werden und wusste nicht warum. Es gab zwar einige nette kleine Questreihen (Legende von Stalvan, Ony Pre Quest Reihe), aber man wurde nicht auf den Endcontent vorbereitet. Echte Lore gab es erst mit BC und wurde mit LK und Cata erweitert.

- Was mir nicht so gefällt ist, dass teilweise zu sehr bei WoW abgeguckt wurde wie beim Erfolgssystem. Weniger ist mehr. Ich finde ein "Taten"-System wie bei Herr der Ringe Online besser, wo man nicht mit Erfolgen erschlagen wird und man wirklich etwas davon hat. Ansonsten habe ich bei Rift bisher keine wirklichen Kritikpunkte gesehen.

_PS: Dieser Beitrag ist bewusst von mir ins WoW-Forum und nicht ins Rift-Forum eingeordnet worden. Auch wenn Rift zurzeit gegenüber WoW klar bei mir punktet, kann es bei euch anders sein. Das ist ja gerade die Diskussionsgrundlage.

PPS: Natürlich handelt es sich Ersteindrücke aus der Beta und dem gestrigen Headstart. Wichtig wird die Langzeitmotivation und die Community sein. Darum spiele ich WoW auch erst einmal parallel weiter. Aber an WoW halten mich nur noch die (in Cata bisher recht gelungenen) Raids und ein paar Kontakte. Da ich meine WoW-Zeit fast nur noch für Raids investiere, habe ich zudem Zeit für zwischendurch in Rift zu leveln. Und wenn der Frühling kommt, spiele ich tendentiell weniger.
_


----------



## Videorecordum (25. Februar 2011)

Servus!

Ich meinerseits, spielte bis vor kurzen, neben WoW auch HdRO und AION und muss zugeben das jedes dieser Spiele seine Daseinsberechtigung hat und eben verschiedene Spieler anspricht.
Wie das nun mit Rift läuft kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich das nicht aktiv spiele, sondern mir nur Berichte durchgelesen habe und diverse Screens und Videos betrachtet.

ABER eines kann ich sagen:
Ob Rift nun besser, schlechter oder wirklich anders ist, wird und danach auch bleibt wird sich abzeichnen - aber erst in Zukunft.

Zur zeit ist es einfach mal NEU....und teilweise auch wieder ALT ( wenn man eben einige Sachen aus "WoW" oder anderen Online-Games in diesem Spiel wiederfindet )
Ist auch klar - Warum das Rad neu erfinden - wenn man Bestehendes einfach ein wenig verfeinern kann ?

Im *Allgemeinen WoW-Fo*r*um* wirst Du wahrscheinlich folgendes zu lesen bekommen:
_Warte mal 2 Wochen - dann bist wieder bei WoW.
AION ist auch vernichtend geschlagen worden.
etc.

_Im *Allgemeinen Rift-Forum* wirst Du wahrscheinlich folgendes zu lesen bekommen:
_WoW ist tot.
WoW war schon immer tot.
etc.

_Also, ich freue mich für Dich wenn Du wieder ein Game gefunden hast das Dir Spass macht.
Aber erhoffe Dir hier nicht allzuviel Zustimmung zu Deinem Beitrag.
( Wobei ich mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen würde ;-) )

Schönen freitag noch, Baba 

_EDIT: Dein PS kam etwas zu spät ^^_


----------



## Kyrador (25. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> *- *Zweiter Hauptgrund: *Es macht SPASS!*



Der Rest deines Postings ist mir relativ egal. Aber dieser Satz ist eminent wichtig. Es macht dir Spaß. Punkt. Das ist die Quintessenz


----------



## Snowhawk (25. Februar 2011)

och... net schon wieder ein VS Thread mit viel Flames


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2011)

Und da diese VS Threads nicht gerne gesehen werden aus bekannten Gründen (auch schon von Vorpostern genannt), reporte ich diesen Thread einmal, da er mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in einem Flame Krieg ausarten wird...


----------



## Super PePe (25. Februar 2011)

Lang hast du WoW nicht gespielt. Dies zeigen so "Vergleiche" von Talentbäumen, Interface. Dein Augenmerk liegt in der Gier nach Neuem. Und da kannst du jedes neue Spiel spielen. Jedes würde dir positiv entgegenkommen. Das Thema unterscheidet sich leider kaum von anderen "WoW vs Aion" "WoW vs USW"...
Oberflächliche Kurzzeiteindrück verpackt als Vergleich. Misst man aber das Spiel an seinem eigenen Anspruch bleibt nicht viel übrig.
"ein hochwertiges MMOG der nächsten Genration"
"Eine atemberaubende Grafik von weltbekannten Fantasy-Künstlern erweckt einzigartige Kreaturen und das konzeptuelle Design zum Leben."
"Die von weltbekannten Fantasy-Künstlern erschaffene überwältigende grafische Gestaltung erweckt einzigartige Wesen und die Konzeptkunst zum Leben"
"In RIFT ist durch neuartige Lichttechniken und sehr detaillierte Charaktere und Monster im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs auf dem Markt ein Quantensprung gelungen."
Es ist nicht schwer Schwächen älterer Spiele aufzugreifen und eine Lösung zu präsentieren. DOch was nützt diese Lösung wenn einem sonst nichts einfällt. Die Story ist dünn. Das wird nicht nur in der eintönigen Anpreisung durch obige Sätze deutlich und kann auch nicht durch eine "neue" Welt mit quatensprungähnlichen Grafikeffekten aufgefangen werden. 
Dennoch hoffe ich das viele oberflächliche Naturen dem Lockruf folgen und die Welt von RIFT bald bevölkern werden in der Hoffnung sie würden da bleiben.

salue


----------



## Videorecordum (25. Februar 2011)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> och... net schon wieder ein VS Thread mit viel Flames




Sehe Seinen Post eben nicht als einen typischen _VS Beitrag mit vielen Flames_ sondern nur als Ansporn zu einer Diskussion warum *ER*  zur Zeit eher Rift bevorzugt und warum *ANDERE* dies vielleicht nicht tun.
Er hat nur Gründe genannt wieso Rift für Ihn spassiger ist und diese auch noch sinnvoll erläutert.

Wenn man sich die letzte Woche mal ansieht WELCHE Beiträge ansonsten eröffnet wurden, dann ist das schon einer, den man :
Erstens: Gut lesen kann
Zweitens: Sinnvoll geschrieben wurde
Drittens: nen GRUND hat wieso er erstellt wurde.

Baba


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2011)

Videorecordum schrieb:


> Erstens: Gut lesen kann
> Zweitens: Sinnvoll geschrieben wurde
> Drittens: nen GRUND hat wieso er erstellt wurde.



Was nichts daran ändert, DASS es hier irgendwann in einem Flamekrieg enden wird, da nicht jeder dazu bereit ist, sachlich zu diskutieren, sei es weil er es einfach nicht kann, nicht will oder weil er gerade schlechte Laune hat


----------



## Phribos (25. Februar 2011)

Wird jetzt schon hitzig darüber diskutiert, ob gleich eine hitzige (Flame-)Diskussion entsteht?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Februar 2011)

Solange ihr das Thema *sachlich* angeht, bleibt es offen. Wenn geflamt wird, kennt ihr die Konsequenzen.

Danke.


----------



## Evolaey (25. Februar 2011)

Bin Rift Beta Spieler - und muss sagen: Ja, dass Spiel hat was! - aber nicht zu viel. 
Ob Seelensystem / die Welt / die Instanzen ... ist halt mal was ganz anderes. 

Dennoch - meiner Meinung nach - wird es nicht an wow ran kommen. Die ganze Geschichte / Lore // die Rassen usw. haben in wow viel mehr zu bieten. 
Und vor allem das ist es, was die meißten von uns ja wollen. 

Aber wie videorecorum bereits sagte: Die ganzen Spieler in Rift bieten derzeit ein ganz anderes niveau als bereits bekannt( omfg l2p n00b ) - was sich vllt. aber auch bald wieder ändern wird. 
Hier waren zu Cata release ja auch alle "lieb" ...  

Nichts desto trotz sollte man Rift mal ein bischen im Auge behalten - Spass macht es derzeit DEFINITIV !  


( 18+/21+ Realms wären mal ne gute Option  )


----------



## Sacrilege (25. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, DASS es hier irgendwann in einem Flamekrieg enden wird, da nicht jeder dazu bereit ist, sachlich zu diskutieren, sei es weil er es einfach nicht kann, nicht will oder weil er gerade schlechte Laune hat



Dann lies es nicht, zwingt dich ja keiner dazu!



Derulu schrieb:


> Und da diese VS Threads nicht gerne gesehen werden aus bekannten Gründen (auch schon von Vorpostern genannt), reporte ich diesen Thread einmal, da er mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in einem Flame Krieg ausarten wird...



Hast du nix besseres zu tun? Wusste gar nicht dass du Forenpolizist, Moderator oder ähnliches bist. Leute die meinen etwas gleich im Kein ersticken und reporten zu müssen gehen mir mehr am Wecker als sinnlose Threads.

@Topic: ich finde der TE hat sachlich und frei von Flames das Thema dargelegt und auch in einem WoW Forum sollte es möglich sein zu diskutieren und ja, das beinhaltet vielleicht auch Kritik am geliebten WoW^^

Ich selber habe Rift noch nicht gespielt, aufgrund der überwiegend positiven Berichte habe ich aber vor es zu tun. Man sollte auch neuen Dingen eine Chance geben und vielleicht kann es für mich WoW ablösen, das langweilt mich doch schon ziemlich.


----------



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2011)

Stimme in allen Punkten mit dem TE überein.

Wie sich RIFT letztendlich im High-Level-Content spielen wird, muss man wohl erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> ....



Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es mich stören würde, wenn jemand etwas an WoW kritisiert, ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das egal, jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch vertreten. Allerdings kenne ich dieses Forum und das ist noch nicht einmal ein Problem dieses Forums oder der WoW-Community, sondern der Menschheit an sich, dass sie auf Vergleiche á la "Produkt 1 VS Produkt 2" oder "Sportmannschaft 1 VS Sportmannschaft 2" gerne mal sehr unsachlich reagiert und Threads dieser Art haben bisher IMMER so wie angekündigt geendet (wir erinnern uns alle "gerne" an AION VS WoW oder AoC VS WoW... Antworten mit "Wir sehen uns in einem Monat in Azeroth" waren da noch meist die nettesten), aber der Fischstäbchenmann () in grün hat ja bereits zu dem Thread Stellung genommen.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. Februar 2011)

Mir stellt sich diese "Versus" Frage eigentlich gar nicht, da mich RIFT nicht interessiert.

Die berühmte andere grüne Wiese wird sich nach dem Anfangsandrang als zukünftige Heimat für einen Teil entpuppen, der andere Teil sollte sich dann überlegen, ob sie nicht einfach MMO übersättigt sind. Wer sich jetzt bei WoW langweilt, wird dies über kurz oder lang auch bei anderen MMOs tun, besonders dann, wenn es wie im Fall RIFT im großen und Ganzen ähnlich zu sein scheint.

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, wieso es mich nicht interessiert. RIFT hat nichts weltbewegendes, was mir WoW nicht auch bietet. Ob besser oder schlechter, ist Geschmackssache. Nee, da müsste schon wieder etwas kommen wie STO, wo ich den Aspekt den normalen Charakter inklusive einer persönlichen Offizierscrew zusätzlich zu meinem Raumschiff auszurüsten sehr interessant fand. Leider krankte es da ja an anderer Stelle.

Aber ist es ja schön, dass es mittlerweile für jeden etwas auf dem Markt gibt. STO wird ja auch noch von recht vielen gespielt, obwohl die meisten nichts mit anfangen konnten.


----------



## Emrath (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab auch mal in die Beta von RIFT reingeschnuppert und fand es garnichtmal schlecht! 

Dennoch werde ich erstmal bei WoW bleiben und mir die Entwicklung anschauen. Hab keine Lust eventuell hin und wieder zurück zu wechseln.
Vorallem interessiert mich, was mit der Community in beidem WoW und RIFT passiert, denn der Umgangston der Spieler in WoW lässt oftmals doch sehr zu wünschen übrig!
Ich schätze (ist natürlich nur meine Meinung), dass es nach ner Weile bei RIFT auch ähnlich enden wird. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie lang wird es erträglich sein....
Aber ich schweife schonwieder vom Thema ab.

Also Rift hat einige Neuerungen gegenüber anderen MMOS aber auch nix Weltbewegendes. Es ist gut spielbar und auf jeden Fall ne Alternative für diejenigen, denen WoW zu fade geworden ist, oder die was ähnliches mit neuem Content suchen...

so long...


----------



## Garnalem (25. Februar 2011)

Auf den Beta-Servern und beim gestrigen Headstart war die Community bemüht, eine ordentliche Community aufzubauen und Spammer, Nörgler und dergleichen wurden in ihre Schranken verwiesen. Man wird erst mit der Zeit wissen, ob das langfristig klappt. *Aber dazu kann ja jeder mit beitragen.* Dass dies auch gelingen kann, sieht man an Herr der Ringe online und einigen meist älteren MMORPGs. Und zu Classic Zeiten war die Community auch eine ganz andere und selbst zu BC Zeiten noch recht okay.


----------



## Nadurak (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hab bisher rift noch nicht gespielt werde es aber sicher anspielen wie ich es auch bei vielen anderen mmos getan habe und schauen wie lang es mich von wow fernhält.
aber was ich bisher von rift gehöhrt habe kling eigendlich nicht schlecht, wird aber kein wow konkurent auf lange zeit das sehe ich vielleicht nur bei gw2 nur darauf werd ich noch warten dürfen.

lg nadu


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Und zu Classic Zeiten war die Community auch eine ganz andere



Nein war sie nicht, es nur nicht so aufgefallen, da du dort nur mit Leuten unterwegs warst die du kanntest, die anderen hast du nur beiläufig getroffen. Es gab praktisch keine Randomraids, also keine überzogenen Equipanforderungen (damit sich der Raidleiter bloß nicht blamiert, weil nicht alles gleich auf Anhieb klappt, darum gibt es diese), Instanzen wurden mit Freunden, Gildenkollegen und im schlimmsten Fall 2-3 Leuten vom eigenen Server besucht, es gab keinen Anonymisierungsfinder (a.ka. Dungeonfinder) und es gab wenige bis keine Guides, die Leute dazu bringen sich als die Götter ihrer Klasse zu fühlen, nur weil sie "alles" gelesen haben und so machen wie es in diesen Guides steht. Die Community war schon immer die selbe (wenn auch noch nicht so zahlreich), nur hatte man früher weniger mit Leuten zu tun, die man selber nicht kannte


----------



## Garnalem (25. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein war sie nicht, es nur nicht so aufgefallen, da du dort nur mit Leuten unterwegs warst die du kanntest, die anderen hast du nur beiläufig getroffen. Es gab praktisch keine Randomraids, also keine überzogenen Equipanforderungen (damit sich der Raidleiter bloß nicht blamiert, weil nicht alles gleich auf Anhieb klappt, darum gibt es diese), Instanzen wurden mit Freunden, Gildenkollegen und im schlimmsten Fall 2-3 Leuten vom eigenen Server besucht, es gab keinen Anonymisierungsfinder (a.ka. Dungeonfinder) und es gab wenige bis keine Guides, die Leute dazu bringen sich als die Götter ihrer Klasse zu fühlen, nur weil sie "alles" gelesen haben und so machen wie es in diesen Guides steht. Die Community war schon immer die selbe (wenn auch noch nicht so zahlreich), nur hatte man früher weniger mit Leuten zu tun, die man selber nicht kannte



Instanzen zu Classiczeiten hab ich überwiegend mit Randomgruppen gemacht. Es gab kaum Spams in den Channels. Der Handelschannel war sauber, das einzige, wo es gelegentlich OOC gab war im Suchenachgruppe-Chat, der damals gebietsübergreifend war. Nach einem Wipe liefen nicht gleich die Spieler weg. Natürlich gab es ab und an auch mal Spieler, die sich nicht korrekt verhalten haben, aber das war eher die Ausnahme und heute ja schon_ fast_ die Regel.

Der wichtigste Punkt aber ist: MAN HAT NOCH ZUSAMMEN GESPIELT und nicht gegeneinander, weil Equip und Damage zweitrangig waren.


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Instanzen zu Classiczeiten hab ich überwiegend mit Randomgruppen gemacht. Es gab kaum Spams in den Channels. Der Handelschannel war sauber, das einzige, wo es gelegentlich OOC gab war im Suchenachgruppe-Chat, der damals gebietsübergreifend war. Nach einem Wipe liefen nicht gleich die Spieler weg. Natürlich gab es ab und an auch mal Spieler, die sich nicht korrekt verhalten haben, aber das war eher die Ausnahme und heute ja schon_ fast_ die Regel.
> 
> Der wichtigste Punkt aber ist: MAN HAT NOCH ZUSAMMEN GESPIELT und nicht gegeneinander, weil Equip und Damage zweitrangig waren.



Also ich spiele auch jetzt noch zusammen und habe den letzten Monat seit einer Pause keine einzige Gruppe gehabt die gegeneinander fespielt hätte , nein nicht eine Einzige. Also ich kenne den Handelschannel nicht anders...füher wurde der nur anders zugespammt, aber Spam war es trotzdem, wenn einer in 2 Minuten gefühlte 30x seinen "Verkaufstext" postete. Sich falsch verhalten ist übrigens nicht die Regel, aber es liegt in der Natur des Menschen sich Dinge besser zu merken bzw. als auffälliger zu empfinden, die negativ (oder auch positiv) aus der Masse stechen als sich die Masse (die sich nun mal korrekt verhält) selber zu merken. Dass alles anonymer wird und dies gerne mal Leute zu negativen Aktionen verleitet, liegt am "durchrushen" wie es in WotLk gegen Ende zum Standard wurde und am Dungeonfinder, der Leute zusammen mischt, die man vermutlich nie wieder sieht (wenn man sich BGs in Erinnerung ruft, die waren nie anders vom Umgang, solange ich mich erinnern kann, als es heute auch die Dungeonfindergruppen sind, was daran liegt, dass da immer schon verschiedene Server gemeinsam zusammengewürfelt wurden)...


----------



## Bergerdos (25. Februar 2011)

Wie Rift im vergleich zu WoW abschneiden wird werde ich sehen, ich hab es zumindest mal bestellt.
Am Anfang wird es sich wohl besser darstellen als WoW, es hat schon mal einen Grafik-Vorteil und vor allem ist es neu ! 
Der "Neu" Vorteil hält aber nicht lange und dann wird sich zeigen ob es auch auf Dauer beschäftigen kann und ob sich der anfängliche Spaß auch bis ins Endgame hält.

Das Skill-System ist zwar anders, hat aber auf das Spielprinzip nur sekundären Einfluß. Irgendwann werden die Theoretiker herausrechnen welche Seelen-Kombination den meisten Schaden macht und wer sich nicht daran hält wird geflamet und aus der Gruppe gekickt, denn flexibeler als jetzt war das Skillsystem in WOW zu jeder Zeit was aber nicht wirklich zu unterschiedlichen Spielweisen geführt hat. Ich vermute dass es im Rift Endgame heissen wird: Wenn Du heilen willst musst Du einen Geistlichen mit den und den Seelen spielen sonst holen wir dich nicht mit.

Was die Community betrifft: Momentan stehen alle noch am Anfang und keiner kann behaupten besonders viel über das Spiel zu wissen und dass sein Können deutlich über dem der anderen liegt. Wenn es aber zum Endgame zugeht und ein großer Teil der Spieler das Maxlevel erreicht haben werden die Arroganten Leute immer mehr und die Leute die sich für was besseres halten werden das Niveau runterziehen.
Nimm bei WoW die ersten 2 Wochen nach Cata-Release. Keiner kannte die Taktiken in dern Instanzen komplett und jeder hat den einen oder anderen Fehler gemacht. In dieser Zeit waren die Flames auch deutlich zurückgegangen. Nachdem die Leute dann 5oder 6 Mal durch die gleiche Ini durch waren fingen die "l2p du kacknoob" Kommentare wieder an.

Ich denke Shintuargar hat das ziemlich richtig ausgedrückt, wer von dem Spielprinzip übersättigt ist den wird auch das neue Spiel nur kurz begeistern, denn das Grundprinzip ist das gleiche und ob das Spiel dann WoW, RoM, HdRO oder Rift heißt ändert an dem Hauptgrund für die Langeweile nichts, dann muss man wohl eher das Genre wechseln.


----------



## Thoriumobi (25. Februar 2011)

Rift ist ein klassisches "Whos next", sonst nix.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Lang hast du WoW nicht gespielt. Dies zeigen so "Vergleiche" von Talentbäumen, Interface. Dein Augenmerk liegt in der Gier nach Neuem. Und da kannst du jedes neue Spiel spielen. Jedes würde dir positiv entgegenkommen. Das Thema unterscheidet sich leider kaum von anderen "WoW vs Aion" "WoW vs USW"...
> Oberflächliche Kurzzeiteindrück verpackt als Vergleich. Misst man aber das Spiel an seinem eigenen Anspruch bleibt nicht viel übrig.
> "ein hochwertiges MMOG der nächsten Genration"
> "Eine atemberaubende Grafik von weltbekannten Fantasy-Künstlern erweckt einzigartige Kreaturen und das konzeptuelle Design zum Leben."
> ...



Während alle, die die inneren wahren Werte eines Spieles zu schätzen wissen, weil sie eben nicht zu jener oberflächlichen Gruppe gehören, weiter Wow spielen. Amen! Find es übrigens interessant, was du aus 0815-Anpreisungen, wie sie auch bei Blizzard nicht anders sind, alles so rauslesen kannst.



Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Rift ist ein klassisches "Whos next", sonst nix.



Und du ein klassischer Fanboy, wie man aus fast jeden Post von dir rauslesen kann.


----------



## Atraz (25. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Lang hast du WoW nicht gespielt. Dies zeigen so "Vergleiche" von Talentbäumen, Interface. Dein Augenmerk liegt in der Gier nach Neuem. Und da kannst du jedes neue Spiel spielen. Jedes würde dir positiv entgegenkommen. Das Thema unterscheidet sich leider kaum von anderen "WoW vs Aion" "WoW vs USW"...
> Oberflächliche Kurzzeiteindrück verpackt als Vergleich. Misst man aber das Spiel an seinem eigenen Anspruch bleibt nicht viel übrig.
> "ein hochwertiges MMOG der nächsten Genration"
> "Eine atemberaubende Grafik von weltbekannten Fantasy-Künstlern erweckt einzigartige Kreaturen und das konzeptuelle Design zum Leben."
> ...



xD witzig zu lesen ^^...

Also das mit dem Lange gespielt wegen vergleiche mit Talentbäumen Interface ETC... er hat doch Recht.

WoW: Ich muss 31 Skillpunkte haben um in einen anderen Baum zu skillen (Sollte das inzwischen mit einen Patch behoben worden sein sry ich hab nur noch bis Ende Januar WoW gespielt (seit Anfang BC)
Rift: Ich skill mal hier und dort ach da in dem baum ist ja noch nix und punkt rein... 

Interface:
WoW: ALLES Fest ohne Addons geht NIX.
Oder sag mir eine Lösung wie ich OHNE Addons mein Interface umdrehen kann (Player, Partyframes etc unten Fertigkeitenleiste oben
Rift: alle das geht...

und wieso ist WoW ein schwächeres altes Spiel? alt vll aber schwach? HALLO 11 Mio Abo's??? Wo ist das schwach?

Und wenn jedes neue Spiel toll wäre wäre ich schon lange pleite weil ich alle kaufen würde...

/Vote for "Ich spiele Rift weils mir Spaß macht und ich es mir nicht kaputt reden lasse von WoWFanboy's"


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> - Der Publisher kümmert sich um die Community und denkt 1 Schritt weiter. Gestern zum Headstart waren die Server zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt auch wirklich online und stabil. Und weil es einen unglaublich großen Andrang gab (klar, bei 1 Million erstellter Accounts) hat man sehr schnell reagiert und weitere Server freigeschaltet. *Sehr positiv auch: Es gibt direkt im Spiel einen Feedback-Button, indem man Lob, Kritik und Wünsche loswerden kann.
> 
> *



das sehe ich eher kritisch, ich habs zwar selber noch nicht gespielt werds auch vorerst nicht aber wenn zuviele Server da sind die am Anfang ja auch wohl gebraucht werden ist die Gefahr aber relativ hoch das aus einigen Geisterserver werden das fände ich dann eher suboptimal


----------



## Jesbi (25. Februar 2011)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Wie sich RIFT letztendlich im High-Level-Content spielen wird, muss man wohl erstmal abwarten.



Das ist doch der Punkt, auf den Endcontent kommt es an. 
Das ist es was allen anderen Games bisher den Kopf gekostet hat. Vielleicht macht es Rift besser, aber da kann man nur abwarten und von daher sehe ich diese Vergleiche Rift vs. WoW als unnütz an.
Und wer wissen will wie es bisher endete, der kann mal in den Archiven von WAR, AoC oder AION kramen, da waren die Sprüche die gleichen. 
Ich drücke Rift die Daumen und wenn es die nächsten Monate überlebt werde ich es mir sicher auch ansehen.

mfg


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Februar 2011)

Videorecordum schrieb:


> Sehe Seinen Post eben nicht als einen typischen _VS Beitrag mit vielen Flames_ sondern nur als Ansporn zu einer Diskussion warum *ER* zur Zeit eher Rift bevorzugt und warum *ANDERE* dies vielleicht nicht tun.
> Er hat nur Gründe genannt wieso Rift für Ihn spassiger ist und diese auch noch sinnvoll erläutert.




Das kann gut sein aber es wird trotzdem in einem FlameWar ausarten.


----------



## Heynrich (26. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein aber es wird trotzdem in einem FlameWar ausarten.



Seid doch nicht immer so pessimistisch


----------



## anticipation (26. Februar 2011)

aion? warhammer?

beide spiele wurden genau wie rift gelobt.. was ist aus ihnen geworden?
ich habe beide eine 'weile' gespielt, sie hatten zwar etwas interessantes, aber nichts langfristig motivierendes. genauso wird es wohl in rift sein.

rift habe ich bis lvl 10 angetestet ( nicht sehr weit, aber der wille zählt  )
das einzigste was ich klasse fand war das aoe-looten.. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. für mich hat es sich wie ein free2play spiel angefühlt. 

werd es mir nochmal genauer anschauen, wenn es für maximal 20€ im regal steht....


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. Februar 2011)

das spiel wird wieder als ladenhüter enden und im regal verstauben.
du sagst es selbst, die haben das rad nicht neu erfunden. hätten sie aber tun sollen.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> das spiel wird wieder als ladenhüter enden und im regal verstauben.
> du sagst es selbst, die haben das rad nicht neu erfunden. hätten sie aber tun sollen.



Das ist doch Geschwätz. Schon mal die Kommentare bezüglich Guild Wars 2 durchgelesen, als sie sagten, in Guild Wars wird es keine feste Klassenrolle geben und das es sich actionlastig spielen soll?
Wenn du da beim Feedback nur Positives rausgelesen hast, dann machst du was falsch. Und was sagt uns das? Eine große Menge will eben nicht das Rad neu erfunden haben, sondern einfach nur ein gutes Spiel, dass auf altbewährtes setzt. Andere wiederum wollen es, ja...und für die wird Rift dann weniger was ein.



xxhajoxx schrieb:


> das sehe ich eher kritisch, ich habs zwar selber noch nicht gespielt werds auch vorerst nicht aber wenn zuviele Server da sind die am Anfang ja auch wohl gebraucht werden ist die Gefahr aber relativ hoch das aus einigen Geisterserver werden das fände ich dann eher suboptimal



Solange sie die Geisterserver dann auch wieder zusammenlegen und es nicht so machen, wie Blizzard, ist das doch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist doch Geschwätz.



Das mag sein, aber bedenke bitte woher solche Aussagen kommen.

Rift ist bei weitem nicht das erste Spiel, welches mit den gleichen Erwartungen, Hoffnungen und Kommentaren seitens der Community startet. Und wenn man sich anschaut, was aus den anderen Spielen geworden ist....naja, das müssen wir hier nicht aufführen.

Das soll natürlich im Umkehrschluß nicht bedeuten, dass Rift ein ähnliches Schicksal ereilen wird, aber die Argumentation dorthin ist mehr als verständlich. Gerade, wenn es sich bei dem neuen MMO um ein Spiel handelt, welches sich nicht gerade durch großartige Neuerungen auszeichnet. Und kommt mir nicht mit den Skillbäumen, das ist nur Augenwischerei.

Und ja, das AoE Looten war genial!


----------



## Derulu (26. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Solange sie die Geisterserver dann auch wieder zusammenlegen und es nicht so machen, wie Blizzard, ist das doch nicht schlimm.




Zeig mir mehr als einen WoW "Geistserver"....bitte  ..und zwar solche wo der Server wirklich "tot" ist und nicht nur eine Fraktion

Darum, "wie macht es Blizzard denn"? Als Aktiengesellschaft Anleger täuschen ist übrigens eine schwere Straftat, die nette Haftstrafen nach sich zieht, vor allem in den USA...und eine "Scheinaufrechterhaltung toter Server (mehr als einen)" würde ich schon mal als Täuschung der Anleger ansehen   , immerhin kaufen (bzw. behalten) die die Aktien, weil das Spiel "gut läuft" bzw. Blizzard das so sagt

Rift schön und gut, WoW schön und gut...aber solange wir hier mit völlig haltlosen, nicht beweisbaren Behauptungen daherkommen (und das ist egal welches der beiden Spiele wir meinen), ist eine Diskussion auf sachlichem Weg ziemlich aussichtslos


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Die Gründe, warum ich Rift spiele und was ich in Vergleich zu WoW besser/schlechter find:
> 
> - Der Hauptgrund: Das *Seelensystem* hat es mir sehr angetan. Durch die 3 Seelen hat man die Möglichkeit, seinen Charakter sehr frei zu gestalten. So ist z. B. ein Heiltank ohne weiteres möglich. Bei WoW muss man dazu erst umskillen und die Talente sind sehr eng vorgegeben, auch wenn mit Patch 4.0.1 das Korsett ein wenig gelockert wurde. Ich spiele ich einen Caster, der auch mal ordentlich zulangen kann und nicht nach 2 Schlägen umkippt, wenn mal ein Gegner mir zu nahe kommen sollte. Und nebenbei kann ich mich heilen oder auch mal die Gruppe, wenn es brenzlig wird.
> 
> ...



Habe Rift bis Level 11 gebetat

Seelensystem:
Denke auch das das ein Pluspunkt ist. Ob die Hybridseelen nacher auch wirklich im Endgame ausreichend Tanken/Heilen können wird sich weisen.

macht Spaß:
durchaus

Frischheit:
Naja. Fand ich eben grade nicht. Durch die hohe Ähnlichkeit zu WOW fand ich es grade nicht so frisch. Aber das ist sicher Ansichtsache.

Grafik:
Da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich habe im wesentlichen deswegen wieder aufgehört. Ich bevorzuge die Comic Grafik, was soll ich machen. Aber das ist definitiv Geschackssache. Alle die mit der Comic Graphik ihre Probleme haben, werden sicher gut bedient in Rift.

Gameplay/Interface
Kleine Unterschiede (Looten aller Gegener in Reichweite). Für WOWler aber nahezu 1:1

Community
Dafür ist die Beta nun wirklich zu früh.
Ist aber schon so das eine gewisse anti WOW Stimmung herrscht.

Server:
Stimmt!

Insgesamt war es mir zu sehr WOW ähnlich als das es für mich eine Alternative wär.
Für Leute die gerne einen anderen Graphikstil mögen definitiv einen Blick wert.
Ein sehr solides und gut gemachtes Spiel.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Darum, "wie macht es Blizzard denn"? Als Aktiengesellschaft Anleger täuschen ist übrigens eine schwere Straftat, die nette Haftstrafen nach sich zieht, vor allem in den USA...und eine "Scheinaufrechterhaltung toter Server (mehr als einen)" würde ich schon mal als Täuschung der Anleger ansehen  , immerhin kaufen (bzw. behalten) die die Aktien, weil das Spiel "gut läuft" bzw. Blizzard das so sagt



Leute Leute Leute.

Es gilt das gleiche wie bei euren ach so tollen juristischen Diskussionen.

Wenn ihr keine Ahnung davon habt, lasst es.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Februar 2011)

Nach 6 Jahren WoW ist Rift für mich ein willkommener Ersatz.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Habe Rift bis Level 11 *gebetat*


Ich habe nun WoW *outgesorced.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2011)

Wirklich verglichen hast du ja eigentlich nicht, du hast die Vorteile von Rift genannt und im nächsten Abschnitt WoW wieder schlecht gemacht... jedenfalls ist es schön, dass es dir Spaß macht. Diese andauernden Vergleiche von WoW und jedem X-beliebigen MMO nerven aber so langsam, WoW läuft schon ne ganze Zeit und Rift ist komplett neu, die Community kann man so eigentlich noch garnicht bewerten. Dann in World of Warcraft findest du nicht nur Hohlbirnen, sondern auch (gelegentlich) nette Spieler, und bei Rift wird sicher nicht Friede Freunde Eierkuchen herrschen... oder ? 

Also, warten ab, wie sich Rift entwickelt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Februar 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Nach 6 Jahren WoW ist Rift für mich ein willkommener Ersatz.
> 
> 
> Ich habe nun WoW *outgesorced.*



Das heisst du hast jemand beauftragt der es für dich spielt ? .)


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das heisst du hast jemand beauftragt der es für dich spielt ? .)



Nein, dann wäre es outsourcing und nicht outsorcing. Es heißt vielmehr, er hat ein neues Wort erfunden.


----------



## Gwen (26. Februar 2011)

Für mich wird es sicher nicht *WoW vs Rift* sondern *WoW und Rift*
...und DC Universe Online und GuildWars2 und StarWars The Old Republic etc pp sein.

Das Eine wird weder der Untergang des Anderen sein noch werden sich die typischen, überzogenen Erwartungen erfüllen.
Daher schon mal danke an den Threadersteller - denn der post klingt recht objektiv.

Meine Erwartungen an Rift sind klar: Abwechslung, was neues sehen, Spaß haben und vor allem Neugier befriedigen.
Das Seelensystem mit 3 wählbaren Bäumen aus mehreren Auswahlmöglichkeiten finde ich sehr nett - denn es ermöglicht einen
hohen Grad an Individualität. Vermutlich wird es im Endgame bestimmte imba Skillungen geben, aber selbst dem sehe ich ausgesprochen
gelassen entgegen, denn es wird sicher für alles eine Nische geben.

Paralellen sehe ich bei den Rifts zu den OpenQuests aus WAR - und finde das sehr gut.
Auch angenehm finde ich die Entscheidung der Rift-Macher kleine Bugs, Ungereimtheiten, Handycaps, Möglichkeiten und Inovationen aus anderen
Spielen zu nehmen und entweder zu optimieren oder zu integrieren - je nachdem was für den Spieler angenehmer ist. Definitiv Pluspunkt.
Die von mehreren Spielern geschilderten NICHT auftretenden Serverprobleme als zig tausend Spieler alle gleichzeitig anfingen zu spielen finde
ich ebenfalls klasse.

Generell habe ich selbst eine ganze Reihe MMOs angetestet und bin bisher immer zu WOW zurück gekehrt. Nicht weil die anderen Spiele so viel 
schlechter waren, oder WoW so viel besser - nein, sicher nicht - sondern weil ich dort einen gewachsenen Freundeskreis habe, micht dort auskenne,
und das Spiel trotz seines Alters bisher am meisten unterschiedlicher Betätigungsfelder bietet. Viele Optionen wurden in Jahren verbessert (so war
das Auktionshaus in WAR, ebenso wie Crafting ein Graus) und sind somit anderen überlegen. Dafür mangelt es WoW eben an Inovationen und neuem
Gameplay.
So ist der Vorteil von WoW auch sein Nachteil - ein altes, gewachsenes Spiel, mit einer gigantischen Masse an Inhalt und einer sehr abgeklärten Community.

Fazit: ich freu mich auf Rift (und die weiteren MMOs dieses Jahr) und spiele trotzdem WoW - und prophezeihe allen eine reichhaltige Benutzung ebenso wie Flamewars, InGame-Hochzeiten und angesagten Weltuntergängen


----------



## Garnalem (26. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Seelensystem:
> Denke auch das das ein Pluspunkt ist. Ob die Hybridseelen nacher auch wirklich im Endgame ausreichend Tanken/Heilen können wird sich weisen.
> 
> Community
> ...



Danke für deine sehr detaillierte Meinung. Hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits zu deinem Post:

Laut Foren soll man im Endgame zwei voll ausgeskillte Seelenbäume haben können. Damit wäre ein Heil-Tank oder Heil-Magier problemlos möglich. Allerdings geht es mir gar nicht so sehr um die Möglichkeit, dass ich als Caster auch ein ganz toller Heiler bin, sondern dass ich überhaupt mich und meine Mitstreiter heilen kann. Ich probier auch erst mal meine Skillung aus und werde sicherlich die eine oder andere Änderung und vieleicht sogar eine andere Seele vornehmen. Das ist ja das Schöne an Rift, dass es so unkompliziert ist und ich einfach eine Menge ausprobieren kann. Ich denke mal, dass es für bestimmte Seelen im Endcontent natürlich Pflichttalente gibt, aber die Auswahl dürfte recht groß und individuell bleiben.

WoW-Spieler sind in der MMORPG-Welt überall verrucht. Hinzukommt, dass zu Rift viele neue MMORPGler und Spieler aus anderen Spielen kommen und nicht nur WoWler. Außerdem ist die Anzahl der Ex-Wowler, die keine Lust mehr auf die Community, Epics for free oder WoW allgemein haben recht groß. Und man kann ja selbst dazu beitragen, dass die Community angenehm bleibt.

Ich mag WoW, insbesondere das Gameplay und das Spielprinzip. Allerdings ist WoW für mich nach 6 Jahren ausgelutscht, was aber nicht am Gameplay oder Spielprinzip liegt, sondern am mangelnden Neuen - insbesondere der Charakterzusammenstellung, aber auch an weiteren Gründen und an der Community liegt. *Genau darum ist Rift für mich eine Alternative, da es WoW-ähnlich - aber eben nicht WoW (bzw. WoW2) für mich ist.* Herr der Ringe online ist für mich immer noch das beste Rollenspiel, aber es reizt mich aufgrund des dortigen Gameplays nicht so sehr wie WoW oder Rift.


----------



## Garnalem (26. Februar 2011)

Noamuth schrieb:


> Für mich wird es sicher nicht *WoW vs Rift* sondern *WoW und Rift*



Für mich ist es zurzeit auch Wow *und* Rift. Das "vs" bezieht sich darauf, was an Wow, was an Rift, besser, schlechter, gleich, anders, nicht vorhanden, vorhanden etc ist. Aber ich habe mal den *Titel geändert*, da das "vs" wie ich gelesen habe, schon einige Leute gestört hat bzw. falsch interpretiert wurde. Mir geht es schließlich um eine rein sachliche Diskussion und richtet sich auch vowiegend an Spieler, die beide Spiele kennen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Februar 2011)

Gibt es eine Trial?


----------



## Cemesis (26. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> - Es gibt eine Story - wenn sie auch nicht besonders originell ist - und man wird von *Anfang in in die Story eingebunden*. Das war zu WoW Classic nicht der Fall. Man sollte nur 60 werden und wusste nicht warum. Es gab zwar einige nette kleine Questreihen (Legende von Stalvan, Ony Pre Quest Reihe), aber man wurde nicht auf den Endcontent vorbereitet. Echte Lore gab es erst mit BC und wurde mit LK und Cata erweitert.
> _
> _



Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Wenn du damals in Classic das Gefühl hattest man *sollte* 60 werden und wusste nicht warum dann haste was grundlegend Falsch gemacht. Gerade zu Classic war die Lore/Story meiner Meinung nach überaus Ausgeprägt! Das einzige was man von WoW damals kannte war Warcraft 3 + Addon und plötzlich war man mittendrin! Das war das absolut geilste was man sich vorstellen konnte! Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dieses Spielgefühl fehlt mir irgendwie in WoW, weil gerade dieser Flair nicht mehr so wirklich von Blizz gefördert wird. Denn heute ist es wirklich so wie du schon beschrieben hast: Man *soll *schnellstmöglich die neue maximalstufe erreichen damit man als erstes mit den neuen Epix in der neuen Hauptstadt posen kann. Story ist wirklich nur noch Sekundär.

Und ich denke war Rift betrifft wird es für viele Leute das neue WoW sein wie man es zu Classic Anfang erlebt hat zumindest für eine gewisse Zeit. Und ich kann es auch niemanden verübeln. Wenn es gut läuft werd ich mir das sicher auch mal ansehen.

Mfg


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber bedenke bitte woher solche Aussagen kommen.
> 
> Rift ist bei weitem nicht das erste Spiel, welches mit den gleichen Erwartungen, Hoffnungen und Kommentaren seitens der Community startet. Und wenn man sich anschaut, was aus den anderen Spielen geworden ist....naja, das müssen wir hier nicht aufführen.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber analysiere doch mal, woran es lag. Fangen wir an:

Aoc:

Unendlich viele Bugs. Quests fehlten nach Tortage (keine Ahnung, ob man das so schreibt) an allen Ecken und Enden. Beworbene Features wie DirectX10 oder gar ganze als Hauptcontent (PvP) angepriesene Eigenschaften fehlten völlig.
Wunder es da, dass es hinter den Erwartungen zurückgeblieben ist?

Aion:

Hat es leider verpasst, dass Spiel an den europäischen Markt anzupassen. Asiaten ticken nun mal völlig anders, als wir Europäer. Das wird dir jeder bestätigen, der schon mal über längere Zeit dort war.
Aion war für Asiaten ausgerichtet. Die Quests zu Anfang waren zu wenig, qualitativ meilenweit hinter jenen in Wow und es dauerte einfach ewig, zu leveln. Einige empfanden das als gut, die absolute Mehrheit hier steht da aber nicht drauf.
Die Instanzen waren lieblos und einfach zu oft ohne jeden Anspruch. Flug-PvP eine ganz nette Idee, funktionierte aber nicht wirklich. Durch das Flugelement waren Fernkämpfer stark im Vorteil. Außerdem, was bringt mir eine schöne Grafik, wenn ich dann den Hauptcontent, nämlich das Massen-PvP in einem leeren Raum spielen muss, wo es so gut wie keine grafischen Höhepunkte gibt. 

Jetzt könnte man das auch noch mit Warhammer und STO weiterspinnen, aber das spar ich mir. Jedenfalls finde ich, kann ich ein neues Spiel nicht anhand von Schicksalen vorerhiger Spiele bewerten. Vor allem nicht, wenn sie sich derart unterscheiden, was die Qualität zu Release angeht. Das ist Blödsinn.

Und warum sind die Skillbäume denn Augenwischerei? Ich behaupte ja garnicht, dass sie in jeder Hinsicht durchdacht sein und immer so funktionieren, wie sie sollten. Aber das ist angesichts der Fülle auch nicht möglich.
Vielmehr ist es zwangsläufig ein längerer Prozess der Anpassung, aber das geht erst, wenn das Spiel mal läuft und sie Daten haben. So lange sie irgendwann mal damit fertig werden und es keine "never ending story" wird, wie bei Blizzard und den ihren, obwohl sie inzwischen schon fast nur noch Einheitsbrei haben und es dementsprechend leichter sein sollte, mal auf den Punkt zu kommen.

Rift hat wenig neues, garnichts wäre übertrieben, aber es bietet an den meisten Stellen altbewährtes. Nur das funktioniert bereits jetzt schon und daran unterscheidet sich Rift von allen anderen Spielen der vergangenen Jahre, die nicht den erhoften Erfolg brachten. Rift wird bestimmt nicht der neue Gott am mmo-Himmel, dafür ist es zumindest im Moment nicht gut genug. Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Spielen traue ich Rift aber hier in Europa eine gesunde Server-Population zu.
Einige Millionen Abonennten sind weltweit durchaus möglich, wenn sie es weiter fleißig verbessern. Das ist dann eh schon mehr als genug.

Wow hatte im übrigen damals auch nichts Neues gebracht. Es bestand aus PvE und sonst nichts. PvP war absolute Fehlanzeige. Es bot also auch nur altbewährtes, auch wenn man hier sagen muss, dass mit Wow was Quests und Instanzen angeht, eine neue Qualitätsstufe erreicht wurde, wie es sie bisher noch nicht gab. Aber es gab in Wow keine großen Innovationen, wenn überhaupt welche. Sogesehen gab es seit Ewigkeiten keine Innovationen mehr, auf dem Sektor.

Wer hat denn seit zum Beispiel Daoc in einem gleichen Spiel Innovationen reingebracht? Okay, Eve ist halt von Haus aus was völlig anderes. Und ansonsten fällt mir da noch Darkfall ein, die in einigen Punkten völlig andere Wege gegangen sind.
Aber die können sich auch nicht gerade mit einer rießigen Fanbase rühmen. Von daher ist es in meinen Augen fraglich, ob Innovation zwangsläufig zum Erfolg führt, wenn auch die Qualität des Spiels passt.



Cemesis schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Wenn du damals in Classic das Gefühl hattest man *sollte* 60 werden und wusste nicht warum dann haste was grundlegend Falsch gemacht. Gerade zu Classic war die Lore/Story meiner Meinung nach überaus Ausgeprägt! Das einzige was man von WoW damals kannte war Warcraft 3 + Addon und plötzlich war man mittendrin! Das war das absolut geilste was man sich vorstellen konnte! Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dieses Spielgefühl fehlt mir irgendwie in WoW, weil gerade dieser Flair nicht mehr so wirklich von Blizz gefördert wird. Denn heute ist es wirklich so wie du schon beschrieben hast: Man *soll *schnellstmöglich die neue maximalstufe erreichen damit man als erstes mit den neuen Epix in der neuen Hauptstadt posen kann. Story ist wirklich nur noch Sekundär.
> 
> Und ich denke war Rift betrifft wird es für viele Leute das neue WoW sein wie man es zu Classic Anfang erlebt hat zumindest für eine gewisse Zeit. Und ich kann es auch niemanden verübeln. Wenn es gut läuft werd ich mir das sicher auch mal ansehen.
> 
> Mfg



Liegt das nun an Blizzard oder an der Community? Ich sage letzteres. Man kann Blizzard viel vorwerfen, aber nicht das. Das Tempo des Levelns unterscheidet sich nicht so gravierend zu damals.
Story-Elemente sind noch viel mehr drin. Ich sag nur Skripte, mit denen du bestimmte Ereignisse viel eindrucksvoller rüberbringen kannst. Das gab es früher doch nicht einmal. Die Community ist es doch, die auf Storry pfeift, einfach nur noch durchrennen will (ich sag nur gogogo) und so schnell wie möglich in irgendeiner Stadt in Full-Epic rumstehen will. Was kann da Blizzard dafür? Ich glaube, da verkennst du die Lage völlig. Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass Wow für dich damals zu Anfang von Haus aus ein anderes Gefühl vermittelt hat, als es jetzt nach vielen Jahren der Fall sein kann. Das liegt doch nur in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man das auch noch mit Warhammer und STO weiterspinnen, aber das spar ich mir. Jedenfalls finde ich, kann ich ein neues Spiel nicht anhand von Schicksalen vorerhiger Spiele bewerten. Vor allem nicht, wenn sie sich derart unterscheiden, was die Qualität zu Release angeht. Das ist Blödsinn.



Habe ich auch nie behauptet!



Klos schrieb:


> Und warum sind die Skillbäume denn Augenwischerei? Ich behaupte ja garnicht, dass sie in jeder Hinsicht durchdacht sein und immer so funktionieren, wie sie sollten. Aber das ist angesichts der Fülle auch nicht möglich.
> Vielmehr ist es zwangsläufig ein längerer Prozess der Anpassung, aber das geht erst, wenn das Spiel mal läuft und sie Daten haben. So lange sie irgendwann mal damit fertig werden und es keine "never ending story" wird, wie bei Blizzard und den ihren, obwohl sie inzwischen schon fast nur noch Einheitsbrei haben und es dementsprechend leichter sein sollte, mal auf den Punkt zu kommen.



Augenwischerei dahingehend, dass einem eine unglaubliche Vielfalt und Entscheidungsfreiheit angepriesen wird, im Endeffekt sich aber einige Talentkombinationen und Seelenkombinationen durchsetzen werden. Das war schon immer so. Ich sehe viele meiner Bekannte die völlig heiß auf das Spiel sind, mit dem Argument, dass man so skillen kann wie man will, ohne Zwang. Das mag jetzt noch so sein, aber später, in den kommenden Raids wird das nicht so sein. Und darüber müssen wir ja nicht diskutieren, oder?



Klos schrieb:


> Wow hatte im übrigen damals auch nichts Neues gebracht. Es bestand aus PvE und sonst nichts. PvP war absolute Fehlanzeige. Es bot also auch nur altbewährtes, auch wenn man hier sagen muss, dass mit Wow was Quests und Instanzen angeht, eine neue Qualitätsstufe erreicht wurde, wie es sie bisher noch nicht gab. Aber es gab in Wow keine großen Innovationen, wenn überhaupt welche. Sogesehen gab es seit Ewigkeiten keine Innovationen mehr, auf dem Sektor.



Der Erfolg von WoW ist nicht an die tollen Innovationen von Blizzard geknüpft, es sind völlig andere Punkte die dazu geführt haben, dass WoW nun dort steht wo es steht. Es gibt aber immer noch Unterschiede zwischen:

A) Ich mache mein eigenes Spiel, versuche etwas Neues zu entwerfen (siehe Aion, STO etc.)

 Ich mache mein eigenes Spiel, versuche mich aber sehr stark am Branchenprimus zu orientieren (z.B. Rift)


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nie behauptet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
*


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> *
> *



Ich weiß nicht was ich alles noch tun muss, um meine Texte noch verständlicher zu formulieren:

Wenn ich sage: _"Das soll natürlich im Umkehrschluß nicht bedeuten, dass Rift ein ähnliches Schicksal ereilen wird, aber die Argumentation dorthin ist mehr als verständlich."_

Dann heißt es nicht, dass ich Rift untergehen wird, sondern! lediglich, dass ich die Argumentation dahingehend verstehen kann. Und genau das habe ich auch geschrieben. Interpretiert nicht immer etwas in irgendwelche Aussagen rein...meine Güte.

Ich habe sogar wortwörtlich geschrieben, dass: _Das soll natürlich im Umkehrschluß nicht bedeuten, dass Rift ein ähnliches Schicksal ereilen wird_. Noch einfacher geht es nicht. Wirklich!

Auf der anderen Seite, und ich wiederhole mich immer wieder, geht es nicht darum, dass ich mir von irgendeinem Raidleiter irgendwas auf die Nase zwingen lasse (habe ich sicherlich auch irgendwo geschrieben, wer weiß), sondern darum, dass irgendwann der Punkt kommen wird, an dem sich gewisse Skillungen als Optimun herauskristallisieren und diese auch von nahezu 90% der Spieler genutzt werden, und sicherlich auch für ein erfolgreiches Raiden nötig sein werden.

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich diese Diskussion aber auch langsam leid. Das große Problem hier ist doch viel mehr, dass jeder nur das liest, was er lesen möchte und nicht mal kurz reflektiert und nachdenkt. Aber lieber giften sich hier einige in dem Thread als Fanboys an und die Beschimpfungen gehen los. Das ist traurig und auch streckenweise erbärmlich.

Jemand mag und spielt gerne WoW? Dann soll er halt. WoW ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, und hat auch viele Ecken, Kanten sowie Fehler.

Jemand mag und spielt gerne Rift? Dann soll er halt. Rift ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, und hat auch viele Ecken, Kanten sowie Fehler.

Aber wehe ein WoW Spieler sagt etwas Negatives über Rift, Aion, Eve, Darkfall, STO whatever, er wird sofort geflamed wie es so schön heißt und als so genannter Fanboy diffamiert. Umgekehrt natürlich genauso...und das ist schrecklich.

ich hole jetzt sehr weit aus und beziehe mich nicht ausschließlich auf das in diesem Thread geschriebene aber es kotzt mich an, wenn jeder der einfach nur Schwächen eines Spiels aufweist sofort beleidigt wird. Ist es das? Ist keiner mehr in der Lage kritisch auf das eigene Lieblings-MMO zu schauen? 

Traurig

So, jetzt aber wieder back to topic, ich schweifte genug ab, sorry.


----------



## Pyrodimi (26. Februar 2011)

Wir hatten das Thema bereist...WoW vs Lotro
WoW vs Warhammer
WoW vs AION 
WoW vs AoC
WoW vs STO
....

Zockt doch einfach was euch Spaß macht..ich hab n Lotrolifetime wenn mir die WOW Communitys wieder zu blöd wird, ich hab meine Gildenstadt in AoC...wyne..
Das Problem das die meisten aber haben..sie haben mit WoW angefangen MMO zu zocken...jetzt bringts ihnen WoW nimmer..suchen sich n andres MMO, fallen dort mangels sozialkompetenz und oftmals fehlender Schwanzvergleiche auf die Nase 
(ja das ist so...in MMOs gehts halt meist um das GEMEINSAME Spielen mehr als um ITEM ENDCONTENT GIEF GIEF GIEF)
und kehren dann wieder zu WoW zurück um dort ihre geistigen Ergüsse bis zum erbrechen kundzutun...

Wer MMOs mag für das was sie darstellen ist ein XXX vs XXX total egal..es wird das gezockt was einen Spaß macht und das wo man findet was man sucht..nämlich die Leute mit dennen man auch wirklich gern zusammenspielen möchte....


----------



## Nexilein (26. Februar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, und ich wiederhole mich immer wieder, geht es nicht darum, dass ich mir von irgendeinem Raidleiter irgendwas auf die Nase zwingen lasse (habe ich sicherlich auch irgendwo geschrieben, wer weiß), sondern darum, dass irgendwann der Punkt kommen wird, an dem sich gewisse Skillungen als Optimun herauskristallisieren und diese auch von nahezu 90% der Spieler genutzt werden, und sicherlich auch für ein erfolgreiches Raiden nötig sein werden.



Ich glaube das muss nicht sein.
Die ideale Skillung macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man sie auch wirklich benötigt und sie sich deutlich von den Alternativen abhebt; einmal abgesehen davon, dass man sie auch spielen können muss.
Bei WoW ist das z.B. im Endgame bei Progressraids so. Dummerweise glaubt ein Großteil der WoW Community, dass diese Skillungen dann auch für sie das Optimum darstellen; selbst wenn sie mit einer vermeindlich schwächeren Skillung mehr erreichen könnten.
Aber das muss nicht zwingend bei jedem Spiel so sein, ganz im Gegenteil. In anderen Spielen bekommen die Spieler weit seltener Minderwertigkeitskomplexe oder Flames wenn sie nicht mit dem Progress von anderen mithalten.Und dementsprechend orientiert man sich dann eben auch an anderen.

*edit*
WoW spieler werden ja nicht grundlos in anderen Communties als "Buchhalter" bezeichnet :-)


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich alles noch tun muss, um meine Texte noch verständlicher zu formulieren:
> 
> Wenn ich sage: _"Das soll natürlich im Umkehrschluß nicht bedeuten, dass Rift ein ähnliches Schicksal ereilen wird, aber die Argumentation dorthin ist mehr als verständlich."_
> 
> ...



Du interpretierst doch Dinge in meine Texte rein, dass es nicht mehr schön ist. Wo hab ich den geschrieben, dass du gesagt hast, Rift würde untergehen. Ich bezog mich auf deinen Satz, du kannst aufgrund der Schicksale vergangener Spiele die Argumentation dahingehend verstehen. Auf das bezog ich mich. Lern doch erstmal selbst lesen und verstehen, bevor du mir was vorwirfst. Das heißt nicht, dass ich der Meinung bin, du hättest gesagt, Rift würde untergehen. Ich versteh nicht, wie man aus all dem Prognosen für ein Spiel abgeben kann, wo Rift weder etwas mit Aion, Warhammer oder sonstwas zu tun hat. Das ist der Punkt. Und du verstehst es eben schon, wie du ja jetzt nochmal per Zitat ausdrücklich bestätigt hast.

Und nochmal zu den Skillungen: Du kannst doch nicht sagen, dass die Skillbäume nur Schein sind, nur weil du es von 90% der Leute so kennst, dass sie dann eh nur das Optimum nehmen. Das ist doch absoluter Krampf.
Und für ein erfolgreiches Raiden sicherlich in Wow auch nicht nötig. Sonst spielst du ein anderes Wow als ich. Tut mir wirklich leid.

Was den Rest angeht: ja, du holst sehr weit aus. Keine Ahnung, was das jetzt mit unserer Diskussion hier zu tun haben soll. Weder bin ich ein Fanboy, noch ist Rift mein Lieblingsspiel oder was auch immer.
Ich akzeptiere auch Kritik an Spielen, die ich spiele. Nur was von dir kam, war in meinen Augen halt irgendwie sinnlos. Vor allem das mit den Skillbäumen.

Und jetzt lies du erstmal genau nach, was ich geschrieben habe, bevor du mir irgendwelchen Blödsinn zwischen den Zeilen reininterpretierst.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und jetzt lies du erstmal genau nach, was ich geschrieben habe, bevor du mir irgendwelchen Blödsinn zwischen den Zeilen reininterpretierst.



Das gebe ich gerne zu 100% zurück. Ich bin es einfach Leid jedes einzelne Wort in einem Satz zu erläutern, um mir dann vorwerfen zu lassen ich würde einige Aussagen umdichten, bzw. dort irgendwas hineininterpretieren.

Für mich ist an dieser Stelle die Diskussion beendet.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das gebe ich gerne zu 100% zurück. Ich bin es einfach Leid jedes einzelne Wort in einem Satz zu erläutern, um mir dann vorwerfen zu lassen ich würde einige Aussagen umdichten, bzw. dort irgendwas hineininterpretieren.



Brauchst du nicht zurückgeben, es ist bei dir besser aufgehoben, glaub mir das.



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Für mich ist an dieser Stelle die Diskussion beendet.



Gute Idee! Das einzig sinnvolle, was bisher von dir kam.


----------



## Heavyimpact (26. Februar 2011)

habe wegen dieses posts mal die rift seite besucht.... man soll ja immer offen für neues sein...wollte mich mal erkundigen...

mein erster eindruck .... nicht schecht....nettes intro video

was ich allerdings absolut schwach finde ist, dass der text der erklärungen wohl teilweise einfach per Google-Übersetzer ins deutsch übersetzt wurde ohne den Sinn zu prüfen....läßt sich nicht wirklich gut lesen. Das sollte man besser machen...hat mich irgendwie abgeschreckt.

Naja jeder wie er will...ich bleibe WoW treu  

Grüße und allen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Februar 2011)

Nachdem ich nun einige Stunden und Tage gespielt habe, bleibt mein Ersteindruck bestehen:

Schade um das Spiel, die Grundidee ist eigentlich gut. Die erhofften innovativen Rifts sind leider einfach nur verbockt worden, weil sie

a) keinen Einfluss auf die Welt haben, es ist völlig schnuppe, ob man die schließt oder nicht
b) Pflicht werden, um Items abzugreifen oder unnötig werden, weil es eben keine Items gibt
c) immer und immer wieder der gleiche Ablauf sind und völlig langweilig
d) genau die Grinderei sind, die eigentlich die Macher versprochen hatten, nicht ins Spiel zu lassen

Was bleibt vom Produkt übrig? Viele wechselbare Talentbäume - was ich eher schlecht finde, denn es wird sich nach und nach DIE Skillung herauskristallisieren und Pflicht werden, exotische Schurkentanks werden das werden, was früher Schamanentanks in WoW waren - , ein zweifelhaftes, weil kaum getestetes PvP-System und 08/15-Dungeons der Marke WoW. Die Community unterscheidet sich keinen Deut. Ich finde sogar, dass Flamerei, Arroganz und Egoismus verbreiteter als in WoW sind.

Die Geschichte finde ich ziemlich durchschnittlich. Typisches Schema F: Die Welt wird bedroht, zwei verfeindete Fraktionen wollen sie retten. Trifft 1-1 auf WoW, Aion und noch einige andere MMO's zu, nur ein paar Details unterscheiden sich.

Noch ein Wort zur Grafik: Die ist gut, aber Aion und AoC haben weitaus mehr drauf. Die Animationen sind leider von Rasse zu Rasse fast identisch und sehr hölzern. Auch auf ultra wirkt alles irgendwie steril und unatmosphärisch.
Das Interface gleicht exakt WoW. Ist ja nichts schlechtes, aber mehr Mut wäre schön gewesen.

Balance gibt es derzeit noch nicht. Manche Klassen kloppen fünf Mobs auf ein mal und andere sterben fast gegen zwei. Das wird im PvP GARANTIERT zu Flames führen.

Berufe sind Standart-Kost wie in WoW, also kein echtes Crafting.

Und ps: Ich spiele kein WoW mehr, seit Dezember nicht mehr. Daher ging ich unvoreingenommen an Rift heran und wurde ziemlich enttäuscht. Es ist einfach nur solide und wird das gleiche Schicksal erfahren wie Aion und WAR. Zuerst sinkende Spielerzahlen und dann zusammengelegte Server. Einen harten Kern wird es allerdings sicher bilden.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun einige Stunden und Tage gespielt habe, bleibt mein Ersteindruck bestehen:
> 
> Schade um das Spiel, die Grundidee ist eigentlich gut. Die erhofften innovativen Rifts sind leider einfach nur verbockt worden, weil sie
> 
> ...



Genau den gleich Text hast du schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet. Es ist ja schön, dass du uns deine Erfahrungen bezüglich des Spiels mitteilen möchtest, jedoch sind sie jetzt auch nicht von von solch elementarer Bedeutung, dass du sie threadübergreifend per copy paste übernehmen musst.


----------



## Valon01 (27. Februar 2011)

also ich bin jetzt schon ne Weile bei wow und muss sagen es ist Ausgelutsch(jetzt kommen die fan boys wieder und sagen nein wow ist mit jedem addon neu),
jedes Addon setzt aufs selbe Schema nur neu verpackt es ändernt sich ja nichts es ist immer noch lvl schnell auf die Höchste stufe farme Intz ab um Gear zu bekommen und geh dan raids bis alle bosse liegen und das beste Gear hast.

Das ist seit Classic so nichts ändernt sich, die quests sind immer gleich z.b töte dies 20x davon laufe zu Punkt x etc, 
am Anfang war das alles besser da kannte man das noch nicht alles war neu.
Jetzt auch mit neuer/alter welt hat sich ja nichts geändert es ist und bleibt das selbe Spiel und deswegen ist wow ja auch bald am Ende (glaub es hies mal wir haben Stoff für 10 Addon glaub es sollen nur noch zwei kommen dan ist wow abgenudelt dan wären wir aber erst bei 5 wo sind den die Andern 5 geblieben?alles laut Blizz) und Klar wird es immer wieder so welche Vergleiche geben weil wow nunmal das Erfolgreichste MMO ist da muss es Zwangslauftig damit verglichen werden.
Mal als vergleich wen du wählen kannst noch zwei Jahre mit dem selben alten Auto was man jetzt seit fast 6 Jahren hat und einem Neuen Auto was noch total unbenutzt ist was würde wohl der Normale Mensch wählen?

Ich komme auch nur noch in WoW online um mit meinen Freunden zu Chatten und ein bisschen rumzufliegen,
WoW bietet sonst ja auch nichts mehr. Das beste Beispiel ist ja das wieder ZG und ZA ins Spiel kommen gut das werden sich die leute auch wieder schön reden wie z.B die haben das ja nur rausgenohmen um es besser zu machen ok ich geb zu an machen stellen ist es verändert aber im Prinzip ist es die Gleiche Intz und auch bei den nächsten zwei Erweiterungen wird sich nichts ändern die selben quests das selbe pve Schema und Fertig.noch als Anmerkung das hier ist meine Meinung!


----------



## Glasgowkid (27. Februar 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> das sehe ich eher kritisch, ich habs zwar selber noch nicht gespielt werds auch vorerst nicht aber wenn zuviele Server da sind die am Anfang ja auch wohl gebraucht werden ist die Gefahr aber relativ hoch das aus einigen Geisterserver werden das fände ich dann eher suboptimal




warteschlangen wo ich platz 2300 war waren aber echt nicht lustig ....


----------



## Glasgowkid (27. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> a) keinen Einfluss auf die Welt haben, es ist völlig schnuppe, ob man die schließt oder nicht



wenn man tatsächlich die rifts nicht schließt und mal eine invasion stattfindet dann viel spaß... da kann es sein das du nimma quests abgeben kannst weil alles überrannt ist :-P


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Genau den gleich Text hast du schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet. Es ist ja schön, dass du uns deine Erfahrungen bezüglich des Spiels mitteilen möchtest, jedoch sind sie jetzt auch nicht von von solch elementarer Bedeutung, dass du sie threadübergreifend per copy paste übernehmen musst.



Solange sich diese Threads ständig wiederholen und das Thema zum xten mal durchgekaut wird, werd ich auch meine Meinung dazu schreiben.


----------



## lilithb (27. Februar 2011)

zuerst meine bescheidene generelle meinung:
Rift wird (genauso wie aion, hdro, war und wieseiallehiessen) nach dem release schneller wieder 'vom tisch' sein als es jetzt bejubelt (genauso wie aion, hdro, war und wieseiallehiessen) und gelobt wird.



Garnalem schrieb:


> - Der Hauptgrund: Das *Seelensystem* hat es mir sehr angetan.
> *- *Zweiter Hauptgrund: *Es macht SPASS!*
> - Es wirkt* frisch*.
> - Die *Grafik *
> ...



- Seelen sind eine Backwarenspezialität im Süddeutschen Raum. Sehr lecker. Das Talentbaumsystem (was man ihm auch immer für nen tollen innovativen namen geben mag...) gibts ja wohl in jedem game des genres. wobei ich dir da ein stückweit zustimme: das neue talentsytem in wow ist für mich einer der dicksten minus-punkte. das wurde deutlich versch...
- na hoppsala! würde wow keien spass machen würde ich mir ernsthaft sorgen um mich und millionen anderer (auch wenn das für mich kein masstab ist) spieler_innen machen. wow macht spass und laune. und das seit vielen (in meinem fall 5+) jahren. das soll mal ein spiel nachmachen. (einzig civ habe ich über einen längeren zeitraum regelmässig gespielt)
- frisch wirkt wow2 aka cata durchaus auch. zum teil fast schon zu sehr (was alte spiesser_innen wie mich, die das schon seit ewigkeiten spielen wohl manchmal auch nerven kann)
- die grafik bei wow finde ich prima und ausreichend, da ich ja auch gerne ein flüssiges gameplay habe. der style ist schlicht und ergreifend geschmackssache und selbiges bekanntlich nicht diskutierbar.
- gameplay und interface finde ich bei wow geradezu genial. vermutlich einer der grössten pluspunkte und das geheimnis des erfolges. und dann auch noch über unzählige addons anpass- und idividualisierbar! wow!
- die community... oh ja das grosse drama bei wow. die ist tatsächlich in den letzten 2 jahren derbstens den bach runter. sehr sehr schade, channels wie der handelschat sind zum teil unerträglich und müssen (teils mit grossem energie-aufwand) ignoriert werden. liegts an wow? warum isses so? nein liegt es nicht. aber mit den enormen spieler_innen zahlen ist es dann eben doch ein spiegel der gesellschaft. das machts nich besser sondern tragischer. hier macht sich auch der fehler in der unternehmensstrategie(änderung) bei blizzard bemerkbar. wert wird nichtmehr auf langfristige qualität (ergo dauerhafte spieler/kund_innen) sondern auf kurzfristige vermarktung gesetzt. _würde _rift so lange und von so vielen menschen gespielt werden (was ich s.o. überzeugt bin nicht der fall sein wird), würds auch da nich anders aussehen.
- die server bei wow sind äusserst stabil und zuverlässig. als 'it-mensch' dafür allergrösste hochachtung und respekt an activision/blizzard!
- in jeder wow-beta stufe hast du genau das von dir beschriebene feedback-feature. stinknormales entwickler feedback. minuspunkt an blizzard: das feedback wird sogar im 'live' game so ernst genommen, dass es viel zu oft änderungen gibt wenn die sehr aktiven jammer-teile der community in den fore rumtrollen. hier würde ich mir ganz im gegensatz sogar mehr resistenz von blizzard erwarten.
- hattest du ne einspielzeit bei wow? also ich mein jetz länger als 30min? zumindest pro klasse?
- story gibts in wow um bücher zu füllen (was die gefinkelte merchandise-abteilung ja auch ausgiebig bedient)
- na da sind wir uns einig. das erfolgssystem verbuche ich persönlich auch unter 'ferner liefen' andere hingegen findens prima. und genau da haben wir nochmal einen punkt der für wow spricht! *du *hast tatsächlich die möglichkeit deine ganz persönlichen interessen in dem game zu entfalten und auszuleben. wow!

alles in allem punktet für mich an an den von dir aufgezählten punkten ganz klar und deutlich wow. daher auch meine prognose am anfang.
das spiel ist einfach (bei aller daran zu übenden kritik und allen mängeln!) ein meisterwerk was (computer-)spiele angeht.

das problem an all den rifts und aions und hdros und wars und konsorten ist ganz schlicht einfach und schnell auf den punkt gebracht:
spiele dieses generes werden _immer _an wow gemessen werden und werden nüchtern betrachtet _immer _daran scheitern.
sollte es ein spiel geben, dass in 'echte' konkurrenz mit wow tritt, _*so müsste es ein völlig anderes spiel mit komplett anderem sytem sein*_

denk(t) mal 37 sekunden drüber nach.
und es geht auch nicht um die frage 'fanboy/girl' oder nicht. es geht darum sich ein spiel anzusehen und zu reflektieren.

genug der buchstaben.
shalömchen


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Solange sich diese Threads ständig wiederholen und das Thema zum xten mal durchgekaut wird, werd ich auch meine Meinung dazu schreiben.



Gut, dann werd ich meine Senf dazu geben:

- deine erste Aussage mit den Rifts ist schlicht falsch. Sie haben Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt.

- der Einwand mit den Talentbäumen ist in meinen Augen unsinnig. Das ist so, als wenn du sagen würdest: "Leute, lasst die Talentbäume weg, denn es nimmt sowieso jeder nur das Beste."

- die Aussage mit den Rifts, dass sie Pflicht werden würden, weil man die Items braucht, oder das sie völlig unnötig wären, wenn es keine Items gäbe, ist unsinnig. Erstens mal, gibt es nicht nur da Items und zweitens
 solltest du dich mal entscheiden, ob es dir gefällt, wenn sie nun sinnlos oder sinnig sind. Man könnte die Rifts auch als das sehen, wofür sie gedacht sind. Ein dynamisches Ereignis, dass die Leute dazu bewegt, auch außerhalb
 von Raidinstanzen mal wieder etwas zusammen zu machen. Das war einst mal der Grundgedenke von derartigen Spielen.

- Rift hat eine sterile und leblose Welt? Deine Meinung, welche man so akzeptieren muss. Konnte ich persönlich aber noch nicht feststellen.

- die Balance fehlt? Jo mag sein, darüber kann ich noch kein endgültiges Urteil fällen. Allerdings war es mir klar, dass bei einer solchen Vielfalt an Kombinationen die Balance sehr wahrscheinlich erstmal schlecht ausfällt.
 Blizzard hat sie bisher immer noch nicht hinbekommen, obwohl es schon total zum Einheitsbrei verkommt ist. Von daher hab ich da immo auch keine allzugroßen Erwartungen, hoffe aber, dass Trion wenigstens dann irgendwann
 mal auf einen Punkt kommen wird. Wenn nicht, würde mir das auch nicht gefallen.

- Rift ist nur Gegrinde? Mag sein, aber sind das nicht alle Spiele dieser Art im Endeffekt? Den wenigsten Grind kann ich da in PvP-orientierten Spielen finden. Aber bei allen anderen läuft es immer darauf raus. Nur die Verpackung unterscheidet sich
 und macht im Endeffekt halt die Musik. Da muss jeder halt nach seinen Vorlieben unterscheiden. Möchte ich Instanzen grinden, so wie in Wow und sehr wahrscheinlich auch später in Rift, oder grinde ich im PvP Punkte für RvR-Ran oder was
 auch immer. Wobei wie gesagt, für mich, PvP die meiste Abwechslung bietet. Weswegen wahrscheinlich auch Rift für mich kein Spiel auf Dauer wird.

- und schlussendlich noch die Animationen. Also, ich find sie nicht schlecht. Als jemand, der als letztes Wow gespielt hat und bei seinen Worgen-Krieger nur gesehen hat, wie er ständig hochspringt, ne Rolle macht und wieder landet, bin ich da
 wohl nicht allzu anspruchsvoll. Die Laufanimationen sind in meinen Augen in Orndung, aber auch nicht mehr. Wie der Champion aber zum Beispiel sein Schwert handelt find ich, sieht ganz gut aus. Da passiert dann schon deutlich mehr, als
 bei meinen Worgenkrieger und es sieht um Längen realistischer aus. Natürlich muss ich dir insoweit recht geben, dass Rift zumindest, was ich bisher gesehen habe, nicht das Nonplusultra in Sachen Animation ist.

Das wars von meiner Seite.

Gruß



lilithb schrieb:


> denk(t) mal 37 sekunden drüber nach.
> und es geht auch nicht um die frage 'fanboy/girl' oder nicht. es geht darum sich ein spiel anzusehen und zu reflektieren.
> 
> genug der buchstaben.
> shalömchen



Ich habe es in 5 Sekunden geschafft und finde Rift bisher deutlich besser.  Kann sich natürlich noch ändern, dass ist klar. Was du da oben über Wow schreibst, kann ich zu fast 99% nicht unterschreiben, so leid es mir tut. Besonderns den Punkt mit der freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit bzw. persönliche Interessen. Mir scheint, du hast noch keine Spiele dieser Art gespielt, die wirklich offen sind. Dazu zähle ich jetzt aber auch kein Rfit.


----------



## lilithb (27. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Was du da oben über Wow schreibst, kann ich zu fast 99% nicht unterschreiben, so leid es mir tut. Besonderns den Punkt mit der freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit bzw. persönliche Interessen. Mir scheint, du hast noch keine Spiele dieser Art gespielt, die wirklich offen sind. Dazu zähle ich jetzt aber auch kein Rfit.



schnelle antwort ohne gross nachzudenken:
du kannst:
- questen
- twinken (sprich neue/andere skillungen/ausrichtungen spielen)
- instanzen spielen
- (ernsthaft) raiden
- berufe ausüben
- ah-handel betreiben
- erfolge jagen
- 'besondere' gegner farmen
- (wenn du dazu lust und die richtigen leute hast) role-play-spielen
- ruf bei diversesten fraktionen sammeln
- (als hunter) seltene tiere zähmen
- haustiere farmen
- spassitems sammeln
- umsolänger ich nachdenk desto mehr würde noch kommen.
(edit: ups da hab ich doch glatt - pvp spielen vergessen, weil ichs in meinen 5jahren so gut wie nie gemacht hab weils mich zb null und nüscht interessiert)

und wo du da deinen schwerpunkt setzt ist ganz und gar dir überlassen. für verschiedene interessen musst du verscheidene voraussetzungen erfüllen. das spiel übt hier keinen zwang auf dich aus. wenn das keine entscheidungsfreiheit in einem game ist, dann erzähl mir von nem anderen game pls.
mir scheint ich spiele seit dem vc20 mehr oder weniger regelmässig computer-spiele. und ich finde es wie gesagt einzigartig. und mir scheint ich hab in wirklichkeit schon viel zu viel gespielt 

nix für ungut


----------



## Klos1 (27. Februar 2011)

lilithb schrieb:


> und wo du da deinen schwerpunkt setzt ist ganz und gar dir überlassen. für verschiedene interessen musst du verscheidene voraussetzungen erfüllen. das spiel übt hier keinen zwang auf dich aus. wenn das keine entscheidungsfreiheit in einem game ist, dann erzähl mir von nem anderen game pls.



Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, Wow ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Bei weitem nicht. Aber Wow gehört zu den Spielen, die dich am meisten an die Hand nehmen. Rfit wird wohl, was ich bisher gesehen habe, in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen.
Was du da aufzählst, sind Standardtätigkeiten eines Theme Park - Spiels. Und die Auswahlmöglichkeiten verschiedener Sachen, von denen in Wow manche gut und mache weniger gut umgesetzt sind, machen in meinen Augen kein Spiel, wo die Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit an erster Stelle steht. Wenn du derartiges willst, dann musst du ein Sandbox-mmo spielen, wie z.B. Darkfall. Da entscheidet der User, was auf dem Server gespielt wird. Bei Wow, wie auch Rift entscheidet das Blizzard oder Trion. Mit freier Entfaltung ist da nicht viel, wenn du mich frägst.

Ich kann dir im übrigen auch nicht zustimmen, dass Wow frisch wirkt. Ich spielte Wow, mit mehreren Pausen, vom Releasetag an. Innerhalb von Cataclysm hab ich mir jetzt den ganzen Questcontent angesehen, in dem ich zwei Chars von 0 - 85 gezockt habe. Bis auf gelegentliche Höhepunkte, hat sich in meinen Augen nicht soviel an der Welt geändert. Mich hat es oft gelangweilt, sag ich dir ganz ehrlich. Von den Änderungen hab ich mehr erwartet. Aber gut, dass ist meine Meinung.
Instanzen sind natürlich wie immer mal wieder Klasse in Cata. Aber das waren sie schon immer. PvP ist leider auch mit Cata so schlecht, wie eh und je. Aber dahingehend hab ich auch in Rift keine großen Hoffnungen.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Dennoch hoffe ich das viele oberflächliche Naturen dem Lockruf folgen und die Welt von RIFT bald bevölkern werden in der Hoffnung sie würden da bleiben.



Ich auch. Vor allem die Kiddies mit der, wie Du es so schön sagst, "Gier nach Neuem". Wer WoW - aus welchem Grund auch immer - nicht gut findet, möge schnellstmöglich verschwinden - ABER OHNE noch vorher in WoW-Foren zu posten!


----------



## Hosenschisser (28. Februar 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer WoW - aus welchem Grund auch immer - nicht gut findet, möge schnellstmöglich verschwinden - ABER OHNE noch vorher in WoW-Foren zu posten!



Vorher posten tun doch nur Die, Die trotzdem nicht aufhören.

Zum Thema:
Da mir WoW noch viel Spaß macht und es meinen Bekanntschaften in und ausserhalb der Gilde genauso geht, hab ich mich bisher keine Sekunde mit Rift oder anderen MMO´s beschäftigt.

Für 2 MMÓ´s gleichzeitig fehlt mir auch die Zeit und Lust.


----------



## Garnalem (28. Februar 2011)

Die sogenannten "Kiddies" - ich nenn sie lieber "unreife Personen" - werden sicherlich eher bei WoW bleiben und wären mit Rift auch nicht gut beraten und dort auch nicht gern gesehen. Rift ist zwar WoW-ähnlich, aber eben *nicht *WoW. Vor allem der Endcontent soll anspruchsvoll sein.

Zudem ist Rift bereits im Anfängerbereich _relativ _schwierig und anspruchsvoll (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen). Auch wenn es Seelenkombinationen gibt, die es das Solospiel leichter machen, so haben viele Spieler doch mit mehr als 2 Gegnern Probleme. Gegrinde, Bomben und Zusammenziehen wie in WoW ist zumindest im Anfängerbereich noch nicht möglich. Die sogenannten "Kiddies" haben sicherlich keine Lust, öfter mal zu wipen, was definitiv passiert, insbesondere wenn sich Risse auftun. Man sieht das ja an den Leavs in Wow- Randomgruppen und Raids nach 1 - 2 Wipes.


----------



## Grimbär (28. Februar 2011)

Wie schon viele Angerissen haben spiel das was du magst den andere können Dir nich die Entscheidung abnehmen!

Ich persönlich werd mir das net antun ich habe darmals AION angefangen und WOW für genau 1 Woche an den Nagel gehangen und für was?

Ich hab in 5 Jahren wow nie beschissen aber für Aion musste man einen Bot einsetzten (dafür wurde ich Permagebannt zum Glück) aber egal was die eingefleischten AION spieler sagen ich war lvl 40 hab morgens um 5 Uhr den Bot grinden lassen und war abends (18Uhr) immer noch LVL 40 und hatte 4 Balken von 15 Jeahr kein Bock auf sowas. BETA Tester von Rift ich weis net wie weit ihr Lvln konntet aber bei der AION Beta wurde man diesbezüglich auch angeschmiert und und hat bei Erscheinung das LVl tempo 80% gesenkt......


----------



## Super PePe (28. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Die sogenannten "Kiddies" - ich nenn sie lieber "unreife Personen" - werden sicherlich eher bei WoW bleiben und wären mit Rift auch nicht gut beraten und dort auch nicht gern gesehen. Rift ist zwar WoW-ähnlich, aber eben *nicht *WoW. Vor allem der Endcontent soll anspruchsvoll sein.
> 
> Zudem ist Rift bereits im Anfängerbereich _relativ _schwierig und anspruchsvoll (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen). Auch wenn es Seelenkombinationen gibt, die es das Solospiel leichter machen, so haben viele Spieler doch mit mehr als 2 Gegnern Probleme. Gegrinde, Bomben und Zusammenziehen wie in WoW ist zumindest im Anfängerbereich noch nicht möglich. Die sogenannten "Kiddies" haben sicherlich keine Lust, öfter mal zu wipen, was definitiv passiert, insbesondere wenn sich Risse auftun. Man sieht das ja an den Leavs in Wow- Randomgruppen und Raids nach 1 - 2 Wipes.



Ich will ja dein Optimismus nicht bremsen aber erstens soll der Endcontent von Tetris auch recht anspruchsvoll sein und zum Zweiten. Ist eine neue Freundin am Anfang immer so schön Aufregend wie der erste Schnee und alle freuen sich euphorisch. Doch nach 2 Monaten -20 Grad C und 50 cm Schnee oder 6 Jahre Beziehung wird die Euphorie doch dem Alltag Platz machen müssen. 
Wenn alle X-mal Rift-INIs und Content durch haben und den 100. Guide gelesen haben, glaube ich kaum das die hier so gelobte Kuschelgemeinschaft noch ein Funken Verständnis zeigen wird für etwaige Fehler. Die Ernüchterung wird den Ton angeben auch in Rift. Es werden so bekannte Themen auftauchen wie "Rift Classic war besser" usw - sofern das Game diese Reife wie WoW erreichen sollte. 
Ein Punkt der dazu beitragen wird, ist der hier ausgelebte und propagierte Tenor "Rift ist cool vielvielviel coola als WAU" - egal ob das stimmt oder nicht. Es ist der erste Sargnagel für die R-Com. Die beste Werbung ist nunmal die Mundpropaganda. Aber diese Kurzsichtigkeit und das Mitteilungsbedürfnis war schon immer Contraproduktiv für seine Geliebte...

Fest steht, Rift verfehlte seine eigene Messlatte und daran wird ein Guerilla-marketingthreat nix ändern...


----------



## J_0_T (28. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Die sogenannten "Kiddies" - ich nenn sie lieber "unreife Personen" - werden sicherlich eher bei WoW bleiben und wären mit Rift auch nicht gut beraten und dort auch nicht gern gesehen. Rift ist zwar WoW-ähnlich, aber eben *nicht *WoW. Vor allem der Endcontent soll anspruchsvoll sein.
> 
> Zudem ist Rift bereits im Anfängerbereich _relativ _schwierig und anspruchsvoll (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen). Auch wenn es Seelenkombinationen gibt, die es das Solospiel leichter machen, so haben viele Spieler doch mit mehr als 2 Gegnern Probleme. Gegrinde, Bomben und Zusammenziehen wie in WoW ist zumindest im Anfängerbereich noch nicht möglich. Die sogenannten "Kiddies" haben sicherlich keine Lust, öfter mal zu wipen, was definitiv passiert, insbesondere wenn sich Risse auftun. Man sieht das ja an den Leavs in Wow- Randomgruppen und Raids nach 1 - 2 Wipes.




Möchte ja nicht gerne als Buh-Man da stehen... aber da drückste die augen eigendlich extrem zu. 

Endcontent war auch anspruchsvoll in WOW und Konsorten, okay bei einigen der Konsorten ist der end-content immer noch anspruchsvoll aber egal, nur die comm sorgte dafür das es einfacher wurde. Selbe denke ich ma wird bei RIFT passieren... es wird die geben die alles net packenund die heulen dann in dem stil rum wie du an einigen threads hier lesen kannst. 

Irgendwann sind dann auch alle Seelencombis ausgelutscht und es kristaliesieren sich die harten skillungen die pflicht werden. So geschah es bei WOW und auch anderen Spielen. Aber auch Ihr werdet die Kiddies abbekommen... und die werden dann je nachdem der untergang sein. Denn von den Kiddies bleibt ein kleiner kern der dafür sorgt das lange geheult wird etc...

RIFT ist eigendlich vom start auf der selben ebene wie die anderen games die gestartet sind... sie ziehen ernste spieler an... nebenbei tauchen dann die doppelte Anzahl von Kiddies/Nörgler an... und dann kommt es auf den start an... ist es perfekt, hat es kleine mängel? Nimm DCUO als beispiel... eigendlich saubrer start... okay es hat fehler und auch wir haben die Whiner Kiddies die es im jedem mmo gibt aber es sucht sich seinen platz... das muss auch RIFT erst machen. So wie andere es als WOW2 Probagieren ist eigendlich nur der beste beweis das es untergehen wird wenn die erwartung weiter gehalten wird. 

Als Abschließende worte... auch wenn der op den titel geänder hat es ist und bleibt ein Vs Thread... und die meinung des OP legt es direkt an das sich einige der flames bedienen... denn es wird user geben die es anders sehen... oder ne andere meinung haben... und das führt bei Vs-Threads zu krieg.


----------



## lord just (28. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Die sogenannten "Kiddies" - ich nenn sie lieber "unreife Personen" - werden sicherlich eher bei WoW bleiben und wären mit Rift auch nicht gut beraten und dort auch nicht gern gesehen. Rift ist zwar WoW-ähnlich, aber eben *nicht *WoW. Vor allem der Endcontent soll anspruchsvoll sein.
> 
> Zudem ist Rift bereits im Anfängerbereich _relativ _schwierig und anspruchsvoll (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen). Auch wenn es Seelenkombinationen gibt, die es das Solospiel leichter machen, so haben viele Spieler doch mit mehr als 2 Gegnern Probleme. Gegrinde, Bomben und Zusammenziehen wie in WoW ist zumindest im Anfängerbereich noch nicht möglich. Die sogenannten "Kiddies" haben sicherlich keine Lust, öfter mal zu wipen, was definitiv passiert, insbesondere wenn sich Risse auftun. Man sieht das ja an den Leavs in Wow- Randomgruppen und Raids nach 1 - 2 Wipes.



also anspruchsvoll würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen sondern überladen. man wird in den ersten stunden mit so viel input überhäuft, dass es einem schwer fällt den überblick zu behalten. auch beim leveln sehe ich keine schwierigkeiten. hab in der beta einmal nen krieger dd gespielt wo ich locker 4 normale gegner gleichzeitig umhauen konnte oder nen einzelnen elite gegner. als krieger tank mit heiler als dritte seele konnte ich es sogar ohne probleme auch mit 2-4 elite gegnern aus den rifts aufnehmen und so kleinere risse ganz alleine schließen. so bald man sich nen überblick über die verschiedenen seelen und spielmechaniken gemacht hat, ist rift genauso einfach wie wow, nur das man halt etwas länger braucht bis man alles verstanden hat. bei wow wird einem eben alles etwas langsamer beigebracht und dadurch wirkt es von lvl1-85 als sehr einfach.


----------



## Masterio (28. Februar 2011)

das problem an rift ist, dass es geld kostet...es wird noch einige zeit dauern bis das spiel ausgereift ist und bis jetzt finde ich es sogar deutlich schlechter als runes of magic und sogar dragonball online.


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Zudem ist Rift bereits im Anfängerbereich _relativ _schwierig und anspruchsvoll (im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen). Auch wenn es Seelenkombinationen gibt, die es das Solospiel leichter machen, so haben viele Spieler doch mit mehr als 2 Gegnern Probleme. Gegrinde, Bomben und Zusammenziehen wie in WoW ist zumindest im Anfängerbereich noch nicht möglich. Die sogenannten "Kiddies" haben sicherlich keine Lust, öfter mal zu wipen, was definitiv passiert, insbesondere wenn sich Risse auftun. Man sieht das ja an den Leavs in Wow- Randomgruppen und Raids nach 1 - 2 Wipes.



ähhh, also in WoW pullst/bombst du mit nem LowLvl Char auch nicht mal so eben schnell mehrere Gegner weg.

Da fehlt es noch an Ausrüstung und v.a. Fähigkeiten, die du erst (viel) später bekommst.....und auch da ist es genauso Klassen-/Skillung abhängig....


Und in Rift bin ich einzig und alleine an um einiges höhere Elite-Mobs aus Invasionen gewiped....2 normale Gegner oder auch mal 3 waren ja nach Klasse auch kein Problem.

Und an Rissen bin ich nie gewipt....nur an den Invasionen wenn keine anderen in der Nähe waren und ich so blöd war die Elite anzugreifen(oder Aggro bekommen hab, obwohl ich gar nicht kämpfen wollte)
.....Risse schliessen/Brückenköpfe zerstören....sobald man mit dem allgemeinen Mob mitläuft ist sowieso 0 Taktik gefragt....da kommt es nur mehr auf Reflexe an..Reflexe um möglichst schnell das nächste Ziel in dem Gewusel anzuwählen und bissl Schaden drauf zu machen,bevor es niedergezergt wird.

Wie es jetzt ist oder mit normalen Release wird bzgl. Comm kann ich nicht sagen...in der Beta gab es genug "Kiddies" wie du es nennst...und so wie von vielen geschrieben:
"Kiddies" sind nicht WoW-exklusiv....nenn es Charaktereigenschaften...und die bringen die Leute überall hin mit......


----------



## DreiHaare (28. Februar 2011)

Nun werde ich auch einmal meinen Beitrag leisten

Nach mehr als 4 Jahren WoW kann ich das Spiel bewerten, denke ich. 4 Jahre, in denen ständig an den Klassen rumgekaspert wurde, bis sie nichts mehr mit dem gemein haben, was ich mir damals mal erstellt habe. Nach wie vor wird an den Klassen gefummelt, damit ein kleiner Teil der WoW-Gemeinschaft im PvP ein gutes Gefühl hat. Der einzelne Spieler scheint dem Marktführer nichts mehr wert zu sein, es geht nur noch um die zahlende Masse. Und die besteht zu einem Großteil aus Kids, gut erkennbar an der Community im Spiel. Die hat sich ebenfalls sehr geändert. Egomanen und Selbstverliebte finden in WoW nun ein neues Zuhause.
WoW war ein mal ein tolles Spiel und es konnte mich recht lange fesseln. Die stetig steigenden Spielerzahlen jedoch ließen den Markführer scheinbar denken, man müsse dem Spieler nur schön alles in den Hintern schieben, damit die Zahlen noch weiter steigen. Sowas wie Anspruch oder Herausforderung findet man in WoW nicht mehr. Der Spieler soll nur ruckzuck auf Maxlevel kommen und sich dann mit dem Endcontent beschäftigen, raiden, Items abgreifen und in den Haupstädten rumposen.
Einerseits jedoch war das nie mein Ding, andererseits spielen die meisten es auch schon einige Jahre und langweilen sich mit 85. Nicht jeder möchte unbedingt 3 mal die Woche raiden. Aber mit 85 gibt es nichts Anderes mehr zu tun als das. Die Berufe sind ausgeskillt, ständig weitere neue und hochwertigere Items zu farmen ist auch nicht sooo erstrebenswert, das Erfolgssystem ist eh nur Beschäftigungstherapie. Also bleibt mit 85 und 4 Jahren Spielzeit nichts als Langeweile. Und genau darum geht man.

An Rift ist nichts neu, dennoch ist daran alles neu. Eine neue Welt, neue Quests, ein richtig geiles Talentsystem und vor allem keine Andockstelle für Addons. Hier habe ich neue Herausforderungen, die Welt macht rundum einfach Spaß. Hier sind nur wenige Fanboys aus anderen Spielen und die werden sich nach den ersten 30 Tagen auch wieder verzischen. Die Community ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der in WoW. Und ich spiele auf einem RP-Server und es gibt sie in der Tat noch...die RP-Spieler...sehr angenehm. In Rift werde ich es vielleicht nicht mehr als 4 Jahre aushalten, aber das ist auch nicht nötig, denn es werden andere Spiele kommen. Aber momentan ist es einfach geil und fesselt und reicht mehr als aus, um WoW den Rücken zu kehren.

In einem direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden Spielen mit 10 Kriterien würde ich WoW, so wie es sich heute darstellt, in keinem einzigen Punkt mehr den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> . Der Spieler soll nur ruckzuck auf Maxlevel kommen und sich dann mit dem Endcontent beschäftigen, raiden, Items abgreifen und in den Haupstädten rumposen.
> Einerseits jedoch war das nie mein Ding, andererseits spielen die meisten es auch schon einige Jahre und langweilen sich mit 85. Nicht jeder möchte unbedingt 3 mal die Woche raiden. Aber mit 85 gibt es nichts Anderes mehr zu tun als das. Die Berufe sind ausgeskillt, ständig weitere neue und hochwertigere Items zu farmen ist auch nicht sooo erstrebenswert, das Erfolgssystem ist eh nur Besachäftigungstherapie. Also bleibt mit 85 und 4 Jahren Spielzeit nichts als Langeweile. Und genau darum geht man.






Deine Meinung hin oder her...aber 1. erkläre mir bitte welche Spielinhalte du auf MaxLevel haben willst, wenn dir die gebotenen nicht zusagen (PvP,Twinken,Erfolge, scheinen es ja auch nicht zu sein)?
2. Was davon ist deiner Meinung in Rift auf MaxLevel anders?


----------



## DreiHaare (28. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Deine Meinung hin oder her...aber 1. erkläre mir bitte welche Spielinhalte du auf MaxLevel haben willst, wenn dir die gebotenen nicht zusagen (PvP,Twinken,Erfolge, scheinen es ja auch nicht zu sein)?
> 2. Was davon ist deiner Meinung in Rift auf MaxLevel anders?



Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass etwas groß anders ist in Rift? NEIN, dennoch ist alles neu...und genau das habe ich geschrieben. Bis ich in Rift meine Chars auf Maxlevel, die Berufe geskillt und die Inis und Raids auch einige Male gesehen habe...bis mich also wieder möglicherweise die Langeweile befällt...bis dahin ist dieses Jahr rum und ich spiele dann eben etwas Anderes. Da ich mir aber Zeit lasse und einige Leute aus der WoW-Gilde mitgekommen sind, wird das dieses Jahr nicht mehr passieren.
Und genau darum geht es doch.


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass etwas groß anders ist in Rift? NEIN, dennoch ist alles neu...und genau das habe ich geschrieben. Bis ich in Rift meine Chars auf Maxlevel, die Berufe geskillt und die Inis und Raids auch einige Male gesehen habe...bis mich also wieder möglicherweise die Langeweile befällt...bis dahin ist dieses Jahr rum und ich spiele dann eben etwas Anderes. Da ich mir aber Zeit lasse und einige Leute aus der WoW-Gilde mitgekommen sind, wird das dieses Jahr nicht mehr passieren.
> Und genau darum geht es doch.





Ich hab in der Beta innerhalb keiner Ahnung wieviele Stunden, sonderlich viele waren es nicht....easy peasy auf Lv19 gelevelt....nur mit questen (und dabei Zeit lassen, wobei wie soll man sich ausser Q-Text lesen,Zeit lassen? Mobs nur 1x hauen,5sek waren,nochmal hauen usw? Q-Text lesen dauert max. 1 min....) und ein paar immer wieder gleiche Rifts.

Ich hoffe für die Spieler in der Release-Version ist das anders....wenn nicht ist man wohl schneller auf MaxLevel als bei WoW mit nem Twink mit Gildenbonus und Erbstücken und nach zig Senkungen der nötigen EP.

Und dann......gibts nur eine kleine Handvoll Raids und Rifts....


----------



## olOlOlo (28. Februar 2011)

Emrath schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch mal in die Beta von RIFT reingeschnuppert und fand es garnichtmal schlecht!
> 
> Dennoch werde ich erstmal bei WoW bleiben und mir die Entwicklung anschauen. Hab keine Lust eventuell hin und wieder zurück zu wechseln.
> Vorallem interessiert mich, was mit der Community in beidem WoW und RIFT passiert, denn der Umgangston der Spieler in WoW lässt oftmals doch sehr zu wünschen übrig!
> ...



Naja wird immer so sein... schau doch mal zu anfang in cata an es wurden bosse erklärt cc wurde herausgekramt 10 mal an eim boss gewiped und probiert und 2 monate nach dem erscheinen? gogo" in ini bosse werden ausgelassen failst du wirst gekickt das wird im laufe der zeit mit Rift nicht anders laufen. es gibt überall die selbst ernannten pro's die den spielspaß nehmen.Was mir in Rift nur auffällt is das mein Char quasi die eierlegende wollmilchsau ist ich kann Tanken Heilen und schaden gleichzeitig machen, hmm...ob das auf dauer nicht langweilig ist? in wow muss ich zmindst noch umskillen das kommt mir vor wie ne onemanshow sozusagen du tankst ez den boss und heilst dich selber und klopfst die ersten 10% allein der rest tankt die adds und heilt sich selbst. Aber ich schau mir Rift auch mal an und freu mich drauf weil mit mitllerweile dem 3 Raidfähigen 85er (Tank/DD/heal) is bissi die Luft in Wow raus.


----------



## J_0_T (28. Februar 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> An Rift ist nichts neu, dennoch ist daran alles neu. Eine neue Welt, neue Quests, ein richtig geiles Talentsystem und vor allem keine Andockstelle für Addons. Hier habe ich neue Herausforderungen, die Welt macht rundum einfach Spaß. Hier sind nur wenige Fanboys aus anderen Spielen und die werden sich nach den ersten 30 Tagen auch wieder verzischen. Die Community ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der in WoW. Und ich spiele auf einem RP-Server und es gibt sie in der Tat noch...die RP-Spieler...sehr angenehm. In Rift werde ich es vielleicht nicht mehr als 4 Jahre aushalten, aber das ist auch nicht nötig, denn es werden andere Spiele kommen. Aber momentan ist es einfach geil und fesselt und reicht mehr als aus, um WoW den Rücken zu kehren.




Ich seh das ein wenig anders, und das ist nur meine meinung dazu. Es wird ablaufen wie bei allen mmo's auch... Mag sein das etliche nach 30 tagen wieder verschwinden... aber stell dir einfach mal vor es bleiben auch einige die einfach das gleiche machen wie hier und in den anderen games. Man wird die Trolle nie los. RP is auch solange gut bis die ersten gamer auftauchen die schon ma schöne RP-Namen haben wie Arthas etc... und ja... man findet sie in jedem game die Illidans, Arthase und Konsorten... gabe auch bei DCUO einige bis sich sich warscheinlich umbennen mussten oder nur aufm sack bekommen hatten. Aber du wirst die leute nicht los... denn wenn wir ehrlich sind... WOW verändert viele spieler... und leiter nehmen die dann auch ihr gestörtes benehmen mit in andere mmo's

Ich wett mit dir in einigen wochen wirst im offiziellen Forum bestimmt einen "RIFT besser als" Thread finden... Wieso ich das behaupte... ganz einfach weil ich bei DCUO so einen thread gesehen hatte bevor er in flames unterging.

Aber erfreut euch noch an der freundlichen stimmung... die ändert sich bestimmt in 1-2 Monaten wenn die gemeinschaft die "Must-Have" wege gefunden haben.


Zu den Add-On Frei... Gib den Moddern zeit... das kommt noch


----------



## Varitu (28. Februar 2011)

Mir ists egal was mit Rift ist. Ich bleib bei WoW weil mir das "Original" einfach gefällt.


----------



## Seryma (28. Februar 2011)

Is doch schön dass es dir Spaß macht 
Wieviel kostet es denn?! Wollte nämlich auch mal reingucken^^


----------



## ootimeplotoo (28. Februar 2011)

lilithb schrieb:


> das problem an all den rifts und aions und hdros und wars und konsorten ist ganz schlicht einfach und schnell auf den punkt gebracht:
> spiele dieses generes werden _immer _an wow gemessen werden und werden nüchtern betrachtet _immer _daran scheitern.
> sollte es ein spiel geben, dass in 'echte' konkurrenz mit wow tritt, _*so müsste es ein völlig anderes spiel mit komplett anderem sytem sein*_



und da rift wow so ähnlich ist könnte es vieleicht auch etwas länger auf dem markt bleiben als du es hier dastellst





ach ja noch was du hast es richtig erkannt "du bist nicht der masstab"



gruß


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> So wie andere es als WOW2 Probagieren ist eigendlich nur der beste beweis das es untergehen wird wenn die erwartung weiter gehalten wird.



Als Wow2 wird es eigentlich nur von Wow-Fanboys probagiert. Ich hab Wow vom ersten Tag gezockt und zocke nun Rift. Und was ich bisher gehesen habe, erinnert hier und da an Wow, ist aber weit davon entfernt, ein Wow-Klon zu sein. Es ist die gleiche Art Spiel. Theme-Park halt. Wenn jedes Thema Park - Spiel ein Klon vom anderen wäre, dann wäre Wow ein EQ-Klon. Aber Wow-Fanboys neigen irgendwie eh dazu, alles als Wow-Klon zu sehen. Sogar Warhammer wurde als Wow-Klon probagiert. Möchte mal wissen, was ein RvR-Spiel mit einem Spiel zu tun hat, dass den absoluten Schwerpunkt auf Raid legt. Rein garnichts.


----------



## J_0_T (1. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Als Wow2 wird es eigentlich nur von Wow-Fanboys probagiert. Ich hab Wow vom ersten Tag gezockt und zocke nun Rift. Und was ich bisher gehesen habe, erinnert hier und da an Wow, ist aber weit davon entfernt, ein Wow-Klon zu sein. Es ist die gleiche Art Spiel. Theme-Park halt. Wenn jedes Thema Park - Spiel ein Klon vom anderen wäre, dann wäre Wow ein EQ-Klon. Aber Wow-Fanboys neigen irgendwie eh dazu, alles als Wow-Klon zu sehen. Sogar Warhammer wurde als Wow-Klon probagiert. Möchte mal wissen, was ein RvR-Spiel mit einem Spiel zu tun hat, dass den absoluten Schwerpunkt auf Raid legt. Rein garnichts.



Habe nie gesagt Klon... nur das viele es als den ultimativen Thronfolger sehen könnten... was bei AION, Warhammer etc ja der fall war... 

Aber hast recht... mit dem rein ganrnichts... und genau das werden sie benutzen die whiner, Trolle und flamer... so war es... ist es und wird es leider... und ich wiederhole das Leider nochma... sein. Am ende scheitern Spiele an den festgefahrenen gewohnheiten der spieler, den hohen erwartungen (siehe AION, Warhammer, Star Trek?), der unfähigkeit denkmuster abzulegen... oder einfach dem wachsenden zwang jener die eh nicht mit spaß spielen sondern es als arbeit sehen alles zu berrechnen und dann die fertig zu machen die lieber experimentieren bzw mit spaß spielen wollen. 

Bevor man eigendlich soch einen Thread eröffnet sollte man dem Spiel ein halbes Jahr geben... bis es sich setzen kann... mit seiner community, den veränderungen etc... dann sollte man vergleichen. Die Beta mti einem Spiel zu vergleichen das knapp 5 Jahre schon on Air is geht genauso am ziel vorbei wie die tatsache das man versucht ein spiel zu vergleichen das noch Kinderschuhe trägt. Und ich will net sagen das WoW das noch macht... hier würde ich schon eher leichte anfänge von demenz andeuten. 


Jetzt kann niemand sagen ob RIFT sich gegen WoW behaupten wird... das brauch seine Zeit. Und nebenbei... es stehen ja auch noch andere MMO's in den startlöchern... weiß zwar noch net wie se heißen werden aber eines haben sie mit RIFT gemein... Sie werden Spieler anziehen... und auch Spieler abziehen von bestehenden mmo's... nehmen wir ma an 3 monate nach Release kommt ein anderes mmo, so werden nicht nur wow-spieler wieder gehen, sonder auch RIFTler, DCUOler etc... und das ist normal in der branche... die wo dann bleiben sind die wichtigsten. 

Also meine Meinung... gebt dem Spiel zeit bevor ihr Solche Threads aufmacht... nix is peinlicher als daran zu erinnert werden was für ein fanboy man war wenn man das ganze bei nem anderen mmo macht weil man so einfach ma die lust verliert.


----------



## Chillers (1. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Aber hast recht... mit dem rein ganrnichts... und genau das werden sie benutzen die whiner, Trolle und flamer... so war es... ist es und wird es leider... und ich wiederhole das Leider nochma... sein. Am ende scheitern Spiele an den festgefahrenen gewohnheiten der spieler, den hohen erwartungen (siehe AION, Warhammer, Star Trek?), der unfähigkeit denkmuster abzulegen... oder einfach dem wachsenden zwang jener die eh nicht mit spaß spielen sondern es als arbeit sehen alles zu berrechnen und dann die fertig zu machen die lieber experimentieren bzw mit spaß spielen wollen.



Das mit dem wachsenden Zwang sehe ich ähnlich, aber man muss sich dem ja nicht aussetzen.

Darüberhinaus finde ich ein WoW vs Rift- Gerede auch überflüssig.

Lasst doch die Leute, die immer noch gerne WoW spielen, weitermachen und die Rift-ler ebenso. Kein Hahn kräht nach Zahlen bei HdRO - die glücklichen. 

Ich selber habe Rift angetestet und im mom macht es mir mehr Spaß als WoW. Liegt aber daran, dass man aktuell ausprobieren kann, schnell mitgenommen wird, einiges neu ist (rifts, wo sich wirklich spontan viele Leute zusammenschließen und man trotzdem nicht stirbt, weil die Heiler heilen und die tanks tanken).
Wie sich das weiterentwickelt, ist mir im Augenblick schnurzpiepe. Werde ich ja sehen. Ich habe jetzt Spaß.

Und wenn die ganzen verärgerten, denen ein bestimmtes Spielverhalten und *gogo* und theorycrafting bis ins letzte Detail auf den Senkel ging , sich die gemütlicheren und noobs bei Rift sammeln, ist ja eigentlich beiden Seiten geholfen.
Ich weiss gar nicht ob ich Rift wünsche, so *erfolgreich* wie WoW zu werden.


----------



## J_0_T (1. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Das mit dem wachsenden Zwang sehe ich ähnlich, aber man muss sich dem ja nicht aussetzen.
> 
> Darüberhinaus finde ich ein WoW vs Rift- Gerede auch überflüssig.
> 
> ...




Genau... solange man spaß hat kann man die wenigen spezialisten ignorieren^^ So ist es bei mir in DCUO... ich spiele weil ich spaß hab un keinen ersatz suche.


----------



## Technocrat (1. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> So ist es bei mir in DCUO... ich spiele weil ich spaß hab un keinen ersatz suche.



Und ebendas ist die Motivation von 95% der WoWler. Es macht Spaß, daher wird Ersatz nicht benötigt.


----------



## Gnorfal (1. März 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Mir ists egal was mit Rift ist. Ich bleib bei WoW weil mir das "Original" einfach gefällt.



Du meinst sicher "Ich bleib bei WoW weil mir die Kopie vom Original einfach gefällt."

Ich bleib bei Rift, weil mir das Game einfach gut gefällt. Ausserdem kann ich mich mit der WoW Community nicht mehr identifizieren:

- NPC killt mich -> Thread bei Buffed: "Warum killt mich der NPC?" -> Flameantwort: "Weil Du zu doof bist!"
- Spieler killt mich -> Thread bei Buffed: Warum killt mich der Spieler?" -> Flameantwort:"Weil Du zu doof bist!"
- Blizz nerft/ pusht ne Klasse -> Thread bei Buffed: "Warum machen die das?" -> Flameantwort: "Weil Du zu doof bist!"


----------



## J_0_T (1. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und ebendas ist die Motivation von 95% der WoWler. Es macht Spaß, daher wird Ersatz nicht benötigt.



Genau... und ich bin keiner der versucht andere zu beeinflussen. Gechmäcker sind unterschiedlich, und das sollten einige respektieren... ich spreche nicht alle an sondern nur die spezialisten. 

Ich finde es nur schade das das Superhelden/-Schurken Genre so wenig anklang hat in deutschland -_- nicht das es was schlimmes wäre... nur sind die comics nicht so geläufig wie ich manschma feststellen musste. da wird locker ma ein universum mit dem anderen gekreuzt^^


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Rift, weil mir das Game einfach gut gefällt. Ausserdem kann ich mich mit der WoW Community nicht mehr identifizieren:
> 
> - NPC killt mich -> Thread bei Buffed: "Warum killt mich der NPC?" -> Flameantwort: "Weil Du zu doof bist!"
> - Spieler killt mich -> Thread bei Buffed: Warum killt mich der Spieler?" -> Flameantwort:"Weil Du zu doof bist!"
> - Blizz nerft/ pusht ne Klasse -> Thread bei Buffed: "Warum machen die das?" -> Flameantwort: "Weil Du zu doof bist!"



Sorry aber genau das wird dir bei Rift (und überall sonst) auch passieren, sobald nicht mehr alle "Noobs" sind und alles für alle unbekannt und neu ist...in den 2 Wochen in denen für die Meisten in Cata alles "neu" war, gab es auch sehr wenige bis keine Flames. Doch mit der Zeit bilden sich (immer) selbsternannte "Möchtegern"-Pros heraus, die meinen, nur weil sie einen Guide gelesen haben, sind sie die Herren (und Damen) der Schöpfung und alle anderen die das nicht gemacht haben oder einmal eine Frage haben, sind dumme "Kiddies". Das ist nicht auf die WoW Community begrenzt, schau nur mal in Schulen, wie die "coolen" Kids mit den nicht so "coolen" Mitschülern umgehen...


----------



## s4nct0 (1. März 2011)

Jaja Trion ist Guttenberg und WoW ist das einzige Orginal was es jemals gab 

Ne aber mal im ernst mir gefällt Rift total gut und ich bin eigentlich auch froh das sie nicht das Rad neu erfunden haben sondern einfach erfolgreiche Systeme mit eigenen Ideen verbunden haben, um ein gelungenes Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen.
Sie haben auf jeden fall nicht so viel von WoW "übernommen" das das Spiel genauso langweilig trist öde etc... wie dieses ist. 
Ich denke aber auch nicht das es der "Thronfolger" wird. Den wird es aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht geben, dass werden einige Spiele unter sich ausmachen und da ist Rift definitiv dabei. 
Ich persönlich finds auch gut, dass es so ist, weil die 12 Mio braucht man auch nicht wieder vereint in einem Spiel. Das Experiment ist ja nun bei WoW schon zu genüge fehlgeschlagen (siehe babyblaue Himmelspferde für 20&#8364.
Allgemein ist fraglich inweit eingefleischte Blutelfen Todesritter bzw Worg Schurken überhaupt zu einem neuen Spiel tendieren. Macht auch nichts kommen genug neue nach, also im Hinblick auf patch 4.1.2.9.10.4234532 in dem dann bestimmt 
der SV hunter wieder 0,0000000000000000000003 dmg mehr bekommt und dadurch natürlich den Prot Pala mit drölf k leben im BG nur beim schiefangucken aus den latschen haut, Patch 4.1.2.9.10.4234532 indem der Protpala dafür jetzt auch Dolche tragen kann kommt bestimmt


----------



## Thoriumobi (1. März 2011)

Die Frage ist nur, ob ein "Rift ist viel toller" Thread im WoW Bereich sein muss.

Ich glaub jede engagierte Gilde ist froh über die  Spieler, die nicht gehen.

Muss ja  nicht noch abgeworben werden. ^^


----------



## Mikehoof (1. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und ebendas ist die Motivation von 95% der WoWler. Es macht Spaß, daher wird Ersatz nicht benötigt.



Diese Zahl dürfte bei weitem zu hoch gegriffen sein. 

Ich hatte die Wahl nach 8 Monaten Pause entweder wieder bei WoW einzusteigen oder was neues auszuprobieren, also kurz 2 Freunde überredet mit bei der Beta(6) zu spielen und nun hat Rift 3 weitere Spieler und WoW 2 weniger.

Der Spaß den du meinst ist bei vielen einfach nur Gewohnheit.


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Der Spaß den du meinst ist bei vielen einfach nur Gewohnheit.



Willst du hier unterstellen, dass man nicht aus Spaß (auch wenn es sich für einen so anfühlt?) sondern nur aus Gewohnheit spielt?


----------



## Thoriumobi (1. März 2011)

Ja will er, weil wir nicht wissen, was Spaß ist, das wissen nur die anderen, die was anderes spielen. *gähn*


----------



## Elathar (1. März 2011)

wie gut nur das rift sogut wie nix mit wow zu tun hat

engine 0
quest/story doppel 0
mobs 0
offene welt 0 0 0
dungeon atmosphäre 0


......................................................................

ich würde rift eher mit warhammer vergleichen.. undzwar 1:1

denn das warcraft universum ist der " nicht vorhandenen oder kaum von rift um welten überlegen.


----------



## Malokos (1. März 2011)

Also alles was du in deinem ersten Post geschrieben hast, TE, erinnert mich sehr an ähnliche Threads, als WoW neu auf den Markt kam, oder auch jedes andere MMO.
Ich selbst wollte Rift auch gern ausprobieren, habe sogar Beta-invite bekommen, aber das Spiel hatte bei mir leider n paar technische Schwierigkeiten, die auch 3 Beta-wochenenden nach mehrmaligem reporten (nicht nur von mir) noch nicht behoben waren. Dann war die Beta leider auch schon zu ende. Mir gefällt die Idee mit den Seelenbäumen auch. Die Grafik ist für mich kein ausschlaggebender Punkt, auch wenn sie ein schönes "Gimmick" ist (kein Flamekrieg darüber pls, dass Grafik ein Gimmick ist). Die ersten 4 Punkte sagen so ziemlich genau das selbe aus, weshalb für mich auch nur der 3. als Zusammenfassung gereicht hätte. Rest traf zum Start von WoW auch größtenteils zu, und wurde jetzt (bis auf der Commnity-Support) eigenltich ja noch verstärkt.

Alles in Allem hätte ich mir Rift gern einmal angesehen, hatte aber leider nicht die Möglichkeit, werde es aber auch nicht mehr nachholen. Ich sehe in dem Spiel (für mich persönlich) keine wirkliche Alternative zu WoW.

Bitte alles obenstehende als konstruktive Kritik auffassen und nicht als Flames, da man das bei meinem Schriebstil öfters tut oO.


----------



## shadowbreaker (1. März 2011)

Alsoooo, ich finde jeder sollte doch für sich entscheiden was er spielen will. Ich bin spiele WoW seit 5 Jahren, klar es machte am Anfang spass ,weil alles neu war etc.
Doch jetzt hab ich ein Haufen 80er und 85er, Gold, drölf Erfolge, Reittiere und Pets und logge mich nur ein um mit Freunden zu labern, bissl vor SW zu duellieren und Arena zu machen. Das Raiden habe ich vor paar Tagen aufgehört, ist irgendwie immer das Gleiche einfach nur anders verpackt, so sehe ich das als alter WoW-Zocker. Natürlich gibts kleinere, neue Sachen aber es kackt mich einfach an und gibt mir nicht das Gefühl das ich früher beim raiden hatte.
Rift hingegen hat zwar viele WoW Elemente doch bietet viel Neues z.B Neue Spielwelt, vielfältige Talentbäume (Seelenbäume) und vieles mehr---> NEUES SPIEL ^^
Klar das ein WoW-Spieler der "erst" seit einem Jahr spielt sagt das man twinken kann, erfolge sammeln, im AH und Handelschannel handeln, Berufe skillen usw.

Doch irgendwann wird auch das für Diejenigen langweilig und man braucht was neues, und Rift bietet vielen Spieler jetzt etwas neues zum Erleben. 

Schlussendlich wird es nie ein "bestes" Spiel geben, weil jeder anderer Meinung ist.


P.S: Rechtschreibefehler könnt ihr für euch behalten^^ 
	Bin jetzt TETRIS spielen xD


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

shadowbreaker schrieb:


> Klar das ein WoW-Spieler der "erst" seit einem Jahr spielt sagt das man twinken kann, erfolge sammeln, im AH und Handelschannel handeln, Berufe skillen usw.



Derulu spielt bereits 4 Jahre WoW, war früher MT (bis April 2010, wen es interessiert^^) in eine Möchtegern-Progress-Gilde (die sich zerstritten hat, wegen dem Unterschied zwischen Anpruch, Vorstellung, Einbildung und Realität )...und ich finde man kann außer raiden und HCs noch twinken, Erfolge sammeln, handeln, Berufe skillen und so vieles mehr (etc. pp.) und wenn ich mal keine Lust habe, dann spiele ich eben eine Weile nicht bis es mich irgendwann wieder packt...


----------



## kinziggangster (1. März 2011)

Also ich für meinen teil werde Rift nicht anspielen. Das hat einen ganz simplen Grund, bisher wurde mir von vielen MMO´s gesagt sie wären Klasse oder besser als WoW, allerdings wurde ich bei AION sowie HdRO aufs übelste enttäuscht, die Spiele waren meiner Meinung nach von WoW abgekupfert - ja mag sein das liegt daran dass WoW mein erstes MMO war bzw. ist - aber für mich ist und bleibt WoW nunmal das Original. Manche werden jetzt sagen: "ololol WoW is komplett von HdRO übernommen!!!!!!! MIMIMIMI" aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das Sche** egal^^. Solang mir WoW Spaß macht, und das tut es, werde ich dabei bleiben. Wenn euch Rift besser gefällt, spielt es, würd ich auch machen wenns so wäre. 

- mfg


----------



## J_0_T (1. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Derulu spielt bereits 4 Jahre WoW, war früher MT (bis April 2010, wen es interessiert^^) in eine Möchtegern-Progress-Gilde (die sich zerstritten hat, wegen dem Unterschied zwischen Anpruch, Vorstellung, Einbildung und Realität )...und ich finde man kann außer raiden und HCs noch twinken, Erfolge sammeln, handeln, Berufe skillen und so vieles mehr (etc. pp.) und wenn ich mal keine Lust habe, dann spiele ich eben eine Weile nicht bis es mich irgendwann wieder packt...



Leider bist du dann einer oder eine der wenigen Gamer die es so durchziehen... Wie du es recht sagtest in eingen posts üder diesen hier... Es wird gewohnheit. Man kommt on... macht seine dailies, geht ggf in ne inze... schaut ob wer on is und geht wieder... und das tag für tag... ggf is noch ein raid drin oder so. Das ist aber kein wow Problem sondern bezieht sich auf alle MMO's. FAst wie jeden tag sex... erst findet man es echt cool aber nach 2 wochen jeden tag sex geht es in gewohnheit um... mansche ham dann keinen spaß und reagieren dementsprechend wenn andere sagen sie ham spaß... oder es ggf auch noch zeigen... dann sind die gewohnheits menschen so neben der kappe da sie ja auch den selben preis zahlen aber die anderen scheinbar viel mehr spaß ham als se selbst.

Fakt ist... stellt sich erst ma dieser effekt des übergewöhnens an... kannst den betreffenden user in die tonne treten... denn für ihn wars das... selbst wenn das spiel ne 180° wende macht und noch ne schippe drauflegen kann. 


Zu dem Thronfolger gedöhns das auch hier irgendwo ma aufpopte... Nur Blizz kann WOW vom Thron werfen... alle anderen finden ihren platz... also macht euch ma keine sorge das RIFT es schaffen könnte... den nur Blizz hat das werkzeug und einige eisen im feuer die wow vom ihren thron stoßen kann.


----------



## Chillers (2. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Fakt ist... stellt sich erst ma dieser effekt des übergewöhnens an... kannst den betreffenden user in die tonne treten... denn für ihn wars das... selbst wenn das spiel ne 180° wende macht und noch ne schippe drauflegen kann.
> 
> Zu dem Thronfolger gedöhns das auch hier irgendwo ma aufpopte... Nur Blizz kann WOW vom Thron werfen... alle anderen finden ihren platz... also macht euch ma keine sorge das RIFT es schaffen könnte... den nur Blizz hat das werkzeug und einige eisen im feuer die wow vom ihren thron stoßen kann.



Hast Du heute etwas getrunken oder bist Du nur nachlässig?
Ich möchte nicht in die Tonne getreten werden. 

Und dass nur Blizz sich selber vom Thron stoßen kann, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Klar, Kaplan soll an Titan arbeiten, und das wäre ein Pfund. Aber wer weiss genaues, ob (noch) und was er da tut?
Ansonsten schlafen neue Designer auch nicht vor sich hin.
Es wird immer einen neuen Steven Spielberg oder Jeff Kaplan geben, fragt sich nur wann. Oder wo.


----------



## nascalos (2. März 2011)

Was soll ich sagen... Ich werde Rift evtl anfangen.... Ich lass erst mal die anderen vor zocken da 60 Euro haufen geld sind.... und je nach dem ob der Endcontent was zu bieten hat.... Ich mein was nützt mir ein gutes gameplay story usw... wenn ich am ende nichts zu tun habe....


----------



## zerre (2. März 2011)

also ich werde rift auf jeden fall spielen. in wow hält mich im moment einfach nichts mehr. die meisten leute mit dennen ich zusammen gespielt habe sind weg getranst oder haben aufgehört.
also werde ich ein neustart in rift probieren. ob es mich auch 5 jahre fesselt  kann man ja jetzt nich nicht sagen.
aber für mich wird es zeit für was neues  vor allem auf eine neue com. ! 

mfg


----------



## Fedaykin (2. März 2011)

zerre schrieb:


> aber für mich wird es zeit für was neues *vor allem auf eine neue com.* !
> 
> mfg



Und du hast die Hoffnung, dass sich diese so stark von der hiesigen unterscheiden wird?


----------



## zerre (2. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und du hast die Hoffnung, dass sich diese so stark von der hiesigen unterscheiden wird?



eigentlich nicht aer die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
wobei ich sagen muss das es bei mir auf dem server immer weniger hordler werden .... vllt macht  mir wow deswegen kein spass mehr .


----------



## Sulli (2. März 2011)

So, auch meinen Senf mal dazu geben: Habe Rift in der Beta gespielt und es gab keinen kick bei mir .. fast das selbe wie in WoW .. kille soundsoviel Mobs brühre soundsoviel Steine alles der selbe salat .... nix neues .. um es kurz zu machen, Das einzigste gute ist wirklich das Talentsystem , da kann man sich klasse dran auslassen ... aber ansonsten nix wirklich neues, so das ich Geld dafür ausgeben würde , dann bleib ich lieber bei WoW kenne meine Chars und finde immer irgendwas zu tun was mir Spass macht .


----------



## Mikehoof (2. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Willst du hier unterstellen, dass man nicht aus Spaß (auch wenn es sich für einen so anfühlt?) sondern nur aus Gewohnheit spielt?



Nein ich wollte damit nur Aussagen, dass nicht 95% aller Spieler noch Spaß an dem Spiel haben. Ich kenne das nach Jahren WoW doch selber, da gibt es Zeiten wo man eigentlich nur noch aus Gewohnheit einloggt um evtl. zu chatten, zu quatschen oder seine Farmspots abfliegt usw.

Ich will damit nicht sagen das nicht ein Großteil der Spieler auch Spaß an WoW hat. :-) Hatte ich ja selber lange genug. Meine Zeit bei Warhammer und Aion haben mir erst den Spaß bei WoW zurückgebracht, danach war viele neu incl. eines Addons. Es brachte wieder richtig Spaß.

Wer WoW müde ist wird bei Rift wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine gute Alternative bekommen und wer an WoW noch Spaß hat wechselt eh nicht. Warum auch?


----------



## Kerbe (2. März 2011)

Sage nur alle spiele sind sch... außer WoW nicht hoffe nur das Blizz die Server mal abschaltet tut irgendwann mal sehen welche dann rumheulen werden


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (2. März 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Sage nur alle spiele sind sch... außer WoW nicht hoffe nur das Blizz die Server mal abschaltet tut irgendwann mal sehen welche dann rumheulen werden



Bitte schreibe doch deine Texte auf Deutsch oder einer anderen gängigen Sprache die man verstehen kann. Danke.

BTT:

Wer glaubte mit Rift etwas völlig neues und inovatives aufgetischt zu bekommen der glaubte vermutlich auch bis zu seinem 12 Geburtstag an den Weihnachtsmann... Natürlich ist es zum Teil abgekupfert und logischerweise wird es kein grundlegend neues Spiel sein. Warum sollte man auch das Rad neu erfinden wenn man es doch evtl. einfach etwas verbessern kann. Ob das mit Rift gelungen ist lassen wir mal dahingestellt... Im grunde gibt es aber gar keine Diskussions Grundlage in diesem Thread. Ein eingefleischter WoW Zocker wird für Rift nicht seine Täglichen Quests liegen lassen und jemand der von WoW die Nase voll hat wird lieber Rift spielen als sich mit seinem Täglichen WoW Quests ab zu mühen... Soll doch jeder das spielen was er mag. 

Abschließend noch meine Persönliche Meinung:

Rift hat meiner Einschätzung nach nicht ansatzweise das Potenzial WoW vom Thron zu stoßen. Wirkliche Verbesserungen sind nicht in Sicht und das Modulare Klassensystem allein wird den Karren nicht aus dem Dreck ziehen. Natürlich ist Rift für viele DAS MMORPG der Zukunft... Aber das waren schon so viele zuvor auch... Und wo sind sie nun? Sie dümpeln auf gähnend leeren Servern herum die zum Teil schon zusammengelegt und abgeschaltet werden. Auf jedenfall hat sowohl Rift als auch WoW seine daseinsberechtigung weil es für beides eine Spielerschaft gibt. Welche da nun besser oder schlechter ist... Darüber muss man sich in 5 Jahren (sollte Rift solange existieren) unterhalten^^ Die Community dort wird auch nicht besser sein als aktuell in WoW. Das ding ist nur das am Anfang eines Spiels alle noch unwissend sind und niemand so richtig weiß wie, was funktioniert. Nach 1-2 Jahren darfst dich auch auf Rift Servern nicht mehr trauen als Neuling oder etwas prolliger ausgedrückt: Noob, eine Frage zu stellen da auch dort dann nur noch massenweise selbsternannte Pro Gamer umher laufen.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. März 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich will damit nicht sagen das nicht ein Großteil der Spieler auch Spaß an WoW hat. :-) Hatte ich ja selber lange genug. Meine Zeit bei Warhammer und Aion haben mir erst den Spaß bei WoW zurückgebracht, danach war viele neu incl. eines Addons. Es brachte wieder richtig Spaß.
> 
> Wer WoW müde ist wird bei Rift wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine gute Alternative bekommen und wer an WoW noch Spaß hat wechselt eh nicht. Warum auch?



Ja genauso sehe ich dass auch, ich hab immer wieder Pausen gemacht um andere mmos zu spielen und hatte jetzt vor Cata über ein Jahr kein WoW gespielt und es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Eigentlich macht es immer noch Spaß! 

Ich werde mir sicherlich irgendwann Rift angucken aber im Moment spiel ich WoW. Die Zeit für beide Spiele hab ich nicht aber irgendwann, wenn mir wow keinen Spaß mehr macht....


----------



## zerre (2. März 2011)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Sage nur alle spiele sind sch... außer WoW nicht hoffe nur das Blizz die Server mal abschaltet tut irgendwann mal sehen welche dann rumheulen werden




der typische wow spieler


----------



## zerre (2. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja genauso sehe ich dass auch, ich hab immer wieder Pausen gemacht um andere mmos zu spielen und hatte jetzt vor Cata über ein Jahr kein WoW gespielt und es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Eigentlich macht es immer noch Spaß!
> 
> Ich werde mir sicherlich irgendwann Rift angucken aber im Moment spiel ich WoW. Die Zeit für beide Spiele hab ich nicht aber irgendwann, wenn mir wow keinen Spaß mehr macht....




warum auch nicht ? das ist ja deine entscheidung .
bei mir ist es so  logge mich melde mich  für die rnd hc an und gehe afk .....
außer mit meinem tank hat hat man ja instant inv.  aber danach ist einfach nichts mehr los .
1-2 mal die woche raide ich noch aber das wars dann auch schon. für mich ist die luft erstmal raus aus wow.
ausserdem geht mir das jeder kann alles  ganz schön auf die eier. wo bleibt da das einzigartige ?


----------



## Derulu (2. März 2011)

zerre schrieb:


> der typische wow spieler



Würde ich so jetzt nicht behaupten


----------



## Mayestic (2. März 2011)

Also ich habe die Beta gespielt und war wenig angetan. Es erinnerte mich iwie an ne Mischung aus DAoC und Warhammer. 
Das einzig tolle an dem Spiel ist das alles neu ist. 
Das ist der größte Reiz eines Spiels. Es muss anders sein als alle anderen aber nicht zu anders ^^.

Für gewöhnlich habe neue Spiele immer eine Magnetfunktion die aber in den ersten 30 kostenfreien Tagen meistens stark abfällt. 

Wenn dann noch die Community ausflippt weil ne Patchorgie alles auf den Kopf stellt. Dann wird das Spiel egal ob Potential oder nicht in den Foren totgequatscht. 

Wenn ich Aussagen lese wie:

"ein hochwertiges MMOG der nächsten Genration"
Eine atemberaubende Grafik von weltbekannten Fantasy-Künstlern erweckt einzigartige Kreaturen und das konzeptuelle Design zum Leben.
"In RIFT ist durch neuartige Lichttechniken und sehr detaillierte Charaktere und Monster im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs auf dem Markt ein Quantensprung gelungen."

ist das für mich leider kein Grund das Spiel zu spielen es stellt eher weitere Fragen in den Raum bzw meine eigene Spielgewohnheit die ziemlich abgestupft ist kontert öfters einfach nur mit " wayne ? "

"ein hochwertiges MMOG der nächsten Genration"
= tja das behaupten alle und 6 ??? Jahre nach dem Start des Genreanführers ist fast jedes Spiel hochwertiger in Grafik etc.

"eine atemberaubende Grafik von weltbekannten Fantasy-Künstlern erweckt einzigartige Kreaturen und das konzeptuelle Design zum Leben."
= ja alles schön und gut aber nach dem 3. twink ist es mir total egal was ich töten muss oder wie es aussieht. hauptsache ich bekomme genug Exp um heute noch mein Level zu schaffen.

"In RIFT ist durch neuartige Lichttechniken und sehr detaillierte Charaktere und Monster im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs auf dem Markt ein Quantensprung gelungen."
= Ohh shit. muss ich mir jetzt nen neuen rechner kaufen um die auch alle zu sehn und wie schnell gehn sie mir aufn keks wenn ich sie jeden tag sehe ? 



Naja. Ich werde Rift spielen wenn es die ersten 2-3 Monate überlebt. An den Erfolg von WoW wird es wohl kaum rankommen aber das heisst nix. 
Ich denke eher das WoW das erfolgreichste Spiel aller Zeiten bleiben wird. Was nicht bedeutet das es nicht iwann untergeht und ersetzt wird. 
Aber sicher nicht in naher Zukunft. Egal wie öde und trostlos es für Veteranen auch sein mag es kommen immer noch neue Spieler nach Azeroth und die halten es am Leben. 
Mal abgesehn vom asiatischen Sektor den man nie unterschätzen sollte. 


Wenn Rift haltwegs ordentlich bleibt dann wird es seinen Platz zwischen anderen tollen Spielen einnehmen wie Aion und HDRO und einigen mehr ^^ und das ist denke ich mehr als man sich erhoffen kann. 
Das wäre eine gesund Basis von der man versuchen kann sich auszubreiten aber erstmal nen Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen ist beim verwöhnten MMOler recht schwierig. 
Ein oder zwei miese Patches und das Spiel wird für tot erklärt und es rollt ne breite Kündigungswelle der Abos auf den Betreiber zu.


----------



## pastranora (2. März 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> "ein hochwertiges MMOG der nächsten Genration"
> = tja das behaupten alle und 6 ??? Jahre nach dem Start des Genreanführers ist fast jedes Spiel hochwertiger in Grafik etc.



Also das WOW Genreanführer ist vielleicht in Abonennten Zahl aber nicht in Qualität. 

(Horizons/DAoC/Ultima Online/Everquest würde ich da viel eher sehen)

Sry die Randbemerkung muste sein.


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. März 2011)

pastranora schrieb:


> Also das WOW Genreanführer ist vielleicht in Abonennten Zahl aber nicht in Qualität.
> 
> (Horizons/DAoC/Ultima Online/Everquest würde ich da viel eher sehen)
> 
> Sry die Randbemerkung muste sein.



Qualität insbesondere im Bezug auf ein Spiel (Story,Handling,Grafik,Content,Technik,Support,usw) ist immer sehr subjektiv, also Geschmacksache.


Eine sehr hohe Anzahl an Abonennten zeugt aber davon, dass es den Geschmack einer sehr grossen Anzahl an Leuten getroffen hat.


----------



## Azddel (2. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Qualität insbesondere im Bezug auf ein Spiel (Story,Handling,Grafik,Content,Technik,Support,usw) ist immer sehr subjektiv, also Geschmacksache.
> 
> 
> Eine sehr hohe Anzahl an Abonennten zeugt aber davon, dass es den Geschmack einer sehr grossen Anzahl an Leuten getroffen hat.


Das stimmt natürlich. Man muss diesen Aspekt aber auch einordnen. Die BILD Zeitung ist ja auch die auflagenstärkste Zeitung im Land. Über ihre Qualität brauchen wir sicherlich kein Wort zu verlieren.


----------



## Phash (2. März 2011)

Qualität ist erstmal ein sehr weitläufiges Gebiet.

Qualität, was Stabilität und Bugs angeht? Da ist die Größe des Spiels zu beachten. Und hier schwankt es immer wieder zwischen einzelnen Versionen. Generell ist WoW hier aber nicht schlechter als der Genreschnitt. Meiner Meinung nach sogar ein wenig drüber. 

Qualität, was die Inhalte angeht? Da ist WoW momentan vorne dabei. Sei es bei der Questvielfalt, den Gegenden, der Story oder auch dem "Endcontent". Es bietet PvE und PvP. Was will man mehr... gut, gibt kein RvR. Hier wurde von "naja, nich so viel" zu "es gibt sehr viel auf allen Stufen zu erleben" verbessert. Die meisten Spiele haben das gleiche problem: das Gro der Spieler wird "groß" und bevölkert nur wenige Teile der Welt.


----------



## J_0_T (2. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Hast Du heute etwas getrunken oder bist Du nur nachlässig?
> Ich möchte nicht in die Tonne getreten werden.
> 
> Und dass nur Blizz sich selber vom Thron stoßen kann, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Klar, Kaplan soll an Titan arbeiten, und das wäre ein Pfund. Aber wer weiss genaues, ob (noch) und was er da tut?
> ...



Nachlässig... denke nicht... vlt ein wenig übermüdet^^

Was ich meinte... is nur das die GAmer die es zur gewohnheit kommen lassen extrem ungehalten sind gegen jene die aus spaß spielen... Die wo nur aus spaß spielen wipen halb ohne auszurasten... und sitzen gerne ma 1-2 std in ner ini, und nur weil sie sagen is nur ein game. 

Gewohnheitsspieler sind da ein wenig anders... sie machen fast alles im vorbei gehen... und in inis sind sie die ersten die maulen wenn man ein wipe kommt oder die ini nicht wie gewhont in 30 min oder weniger rum is... 

Ich gebe zu sind nicht alle so... wenn du das spiel als gewohnheit siehst und dennoch noch freundlich bist bei patzern von denen die neu bzw spaß haben... gratulation.


Das mit von dem Thron stoßen meine ich aber wirklich so... die einzigsten die das können sind die leuts von Blizz selbst... Oder wie sagt man säge nicht den ast ab auf dem du sitzt. Sehen wir uns ma D3 an... einiges wurde von hier übernomen etc... Aber man kann wow als Frankensteins monster sehen... entweder sein meister vernichtet es oder es zerstört sich selbst. Aber überleg doch ma... wie oft schon mmo's als wow killer bezeichnet werden in communities und bekannten magazinen und was dann wirklich passierte... hat man ja bei HDRO, AION, WAR, AOC, HK, CO und auch die neuen sind inbegriffen gesehen... die wo jetzt laufen sind meilenweit an dem vorbei was sich die leute gedacht hatten... und die neuen games müssen sich erst behaupten... aber keines der games hat in meinen augen das potenzial wow von seinem platz zu drängen... okay vlt noch nicht... aber im momend hat wow nen sicheren stand.


----------



## Chillers (2. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Nachlässig... denke nicht... vlt ein wenig übermüdet^^
> 
> ... aber keines der games hat in meinen augen das potenzial wow von seinem platz zu drängen... okay vlt noch nicht... aber im momend hat wow nen sicheren stand.



Hi, danke nochmal für die ausführliche Erklärung.
Da sind wir durchaus derselben Meinung.

Auch wenn mir Rift z.Zt. Spaß macht, finde ich auch, dass es sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit WoW hat. Das Gute daran: man findet sich wirklich sehr schnell im Spiel zurecht.
Das neue ist halt die Welt, das Erkunden, die verschiedenen Seelen und die rifts.

Dass es WoW nun vom Thron stößt...sehe ich auch nicht.
Wenn´s nach dem offiziellen start und nach dem Freimonat 500.000 bis zu einer Million aktive accounts hat, wäre schon viel erreicht für die Entwickler.


----------



## orkman (2. März 2011)

ich spiele rift auch im moment , und muss sagen es is klar besser und spassiger als wow ... doch in punkto grafik und rassen etc... finde ich aion toller ... bloss bin ich in aion an einem lvl angekommen gewesen wo mich 1 lvl 1 woche gekostet haette weil ich nicht viel zeit hatte und habe ... und deshalb musste ich leider mit aion aufhoeren ... ich weiss leider nicht ob sich das nun verbessert hat 
jedoch is meine jetztiges spiel eindeutig rift , bis guild wars 2 rauskommt


----------



## Technocrat (3. März 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> jedoch is meine jetztiges spiel eindeutig rift , bis guild wars 2 rauskommt


Meins ist und bleibt WoW, im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich nämlich kein Solospieler der sich ständig langweilt.


----------



## shadowbreaker (3. März 2011)

Naja Rift mit WoW vergleichen (Grafik, Support und Endcontent etc) ist sowieso schwachsinn, weil WoW schon seit 6 Jahren released ist und Rift frisch aus der beta kommt und erst den Headstart hinter sich hat ^^ 
In ein paar Monaten siehts natürlich anders aus ..


----------



## Croache (3. März 2011)

Naja ich spiele auch seit einigen Monaten WOW nicht mehr, werde mir aber Rift wohl auch mal anschauen.

Klar ist Rift neu und frisch, aber WOW hat sich für mein persönliches Empfinden selber ins Aus geschossen.

Klar ist die Community nicht mehr die Selbe, aber auch der "Service" sowohl Ingame, als auch in den Foren ist bei weitem nicht mehr so gut wie zu Classic Zeiten.
Und argumentiert bitte nicht mit der stetig gewachsenen Spielerzahl.
Wenn es mehr Spieler gibt, so gibt es auch mehr Umsatz, mache ich mehr Umsatz, so kann ich auch mehr Personal einstellen.

Ich denke auch, dass WOW ingame an Niveau verloren hat weil viele der niveauvollen Spieler auch wert auf Service legen. Und da ist Blizzard leider nicht mehr das was es war.
Also verlassen viele das Spiel.

Ich will auch keinen Vergleich mit Rift hier anstellen, aber wenn Blizzard sich nicht irgend etwas einfallen läßt, wird WOW bei weitem nicht mehr so erfolgreich sein wie in der Vergangenheit!

Dazu braucht es dann kein Rift oder irgendein anderes MMO das es versucht, da reicht einfach nur die weiter im Niveau sinkende Community und die Servicenachlässigkeit seitens Blizzard.

Es muss sich auch hier im Forum niemand auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen, ich denke die extrem Störfaktoren Ingame benutzen keine Foren. 

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß bei "was auch immer" ihr spielt :-)


----------



## Bulleye (3. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Rift ist gut gelungen und glänzt auch mit neuen Ideen,angefangen beim Interface,Quest,Artefaktsytem und Seelensytem.Wir dürfen nicht vergessen
WOW hat Pionierarbeit in Sachen Onlinespiele geleistet wovon andere Onlinespiele jetzt auch Profitieren.Ich werde Wow nicht aufgeben und tot ist WOW auch nicht.


----------



## Kwatamehn (4. März 2011)

Croache schrieb:


> Klar ist die Community nicht mehr die Selbe, aber auch der "Service" sowohl Ingame, als auch in den Foren ist bei weitem nicht mehr so gut wie zu Classic Zeiten.
> Und argumentiert bitte nicht mit der stetig gewachsenen Spielerzahl.
> Wenn es mehr Spieler gibt, so gibt es auch mehr Umsatz, mache ich mehr Umsatz, so kann ich auch mehr Personal einstellen.
> 
> ...





Was bestätigt dich in der Annahme viele verlassen das Spiel? Wieviel ist "viele" deiner Ansicht nach - im Vergleich zu Mio. Accounts?

Was für ein Service in Foren? Foren sind zum Grösstenteil von den Usern die dort posten bestimmt.

Und InGame-Service? Kürzlich was nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit gelöst, oder wie kommst du auf das?

Ich hatte kürzlich 2 Tickets geöffnet, beide wurden rasch, gut und nett beantwortet und gelöst...mal abgesehen davon, dass diese 2 seit Ewigkeiten die 1. wieder waren,
weil sonst brauch ich kein ingame-Service, weils keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## orkman (4. März 2011)

Bulleye schrieb:


> und tot ist WOW auch nicht.



DOCH



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Was bestätigt dich in der Annahme viele verlassen das Spiel? Wieviel ist "viele" deiner Ansicht nach - im Vergleich zu Mio. Accounts?
> 
> Was für ein Service in Foren? Foren sind zum Grösstenteil von den Usern die dort posten bestimmt.
> 
> Und InGame-Service? Kürzlich was nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit gelöst, oder wie kommst du auf das?



Freundesliste leert sich, keiner von der ganzen liste kommt mehr on ... mit den leuten in rl sprechen die einem dann sagen dass wow nur noch mist ist ... 
und viel is relativ ... blizz gibt uns sowieso nicht die echten account zahlen ... wieviele von den millionen accounts die blizz vorgaukelt sind denn schon zu ?

fuern ingame service wartest du mal gut und gerne 1 - 2 tage um dann zu hoeren ... " uns ist das problem bekannt "


----------



## orkman (4. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Meins ist und bleibt WoW, im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich nämlich kein Solospieler der sich ständig langweilt.



wer hat gesagt dass ich solo spieler bin der sich ständig langweilt ? ich habe auch ne super gilde , die echt toll ist ... aber 25 euro an blizz bezahlen nur deswegen , nein danke ... wenn ich sie doch in was besseres (Rift) investieren kann


----------



## Derulu (4. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich hatte kürzlich 2 Tickets geöffnet, beide wurden rasch, gut und nett beantwortet und gelöst...mal abgesehen davon, dass diese 2 seit Ewigkeiten die 1. wieder waren,
> weil sonst brauch ich kein ingame-Service, weils keine Probleme gibt.



Stimmt, das nervigste (und sehr häufige) Problem früher war das "durch die Welt fallen" bzw. "steckenbleiben"...dazu braucht man jetzt kein Ticket mehr, gibt es doch einen "Selbstmordbutton" im Ticketbereich, der dich zum nächsten Friedhof portiert, seither hab ich kein einziges Ticket mehr benötigt (2 geschrieben, einmal um 2 Namensverstöße und einmal im "flying Goldseller" zu melden, aber das sind keine Probleme im Spiel). Und da es inzwischen auch klare Richtlinien in Bezug auf Ninja-Looting, "Itemfalschverteilung" und "Rücktausch falsch gekaufter Items" und in diesem Zusammenhang auch keine "Ausnahmen" von der Regel mehr gibt, ist auch dies nichts mehr, was ein Ticket bedingt...


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. März 2011)

Orkman, daß sind alles subjektive Eindrücke und somit nicht aussagekräftig.

Meine FL leert sich nicht und meine sehr wenigen Tickets wurden immer in angemessener Zeit beantwortet. Die GM waren immer sehr professionell.

Wer von uns hat nun Recht?


----------



## Kwatamehn (4. März 2011)

Ähmm, alle von dir im letztem Post gegebenen Antworten sind völlig subjektiv.

DOCH? Begründet auf was? Deine subjektive Meinung.


Friendslist leert sich, im RL reden Leute, ok, wieviele hast/hattest du in deiner Friendslist, bzw. wieviele Leute im RL kennst du die mit WoW aufhören.


Welche Zahlen Blizz bekanntgibt - weiss ich nicht - aber wieviele Leute aus deiner Friendslist/RL sind es ...100 maximal? 

Selbst wenn wir jetzt sagen es gibt 5 Mio aktive Accounts.....ähmmm 100 zu 5 Mio?

Zumal die Leute in deiner FL oder aus RL, nicht ohne Grund da sein werden - es werden Leute sein, mit denen du dich verstehst, weil ihr auf einer Wellenlänge seid, richtig?

Dann ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass man da grösstenteils einer Meinung ist - ist aber noch lange nicht repräsentativ.


Meine Gilde wächst täglich, es sind viele komplette Neueinsteiger, viele Wiederanfänger die mächtig Spass beim twinken haben.
Server ist voll, DF finde ich selbst als DD in ca. 20 min eine Group - ich mache das nicht oft, aber die Male waren es immer gute oder sogar sehr nette Gruppen
Auch sonst kann ich keine grosse Anhäufung Idioten finden, nichtmal der /2 Channel in OG ist sonderlich unerträglich
Wie gesagt, ich hatte auf meine 2 Tickets innerhalb von ca. 30min eine Antwort und Problem wurde gelöst (war zB dass die Mindestanforderung für ein Lederer-Rezept nicht korrekt draufstand, man das Rezept
für 10 schwere Leder kaufen konnte, aber dann nicht lernen - ich hab sofort das Leder zurückbekommen)


Und jetzt? Würde ich so pauschalisieren wie du, würde ich sagen, Service besser den je, Stimmung besser den je, mehr und mehr Leute als zuvor....


----------



## Derulu (4. März 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ... blizz gibt uns sowieso nicht die echten account zahlen ... wieviele von den millionen accounts die blizz vorgaukelt sind denn schon zu ?



Als Verantwortlicher einer US-Aktiengesellschaft würde ich es persönlich nicht unbedingt wagen, Anlegern falsche Firmen-/Verkaufszahlen vorzugaukeln, die Gefängnisse in den vereinigten Staaten sollen nicht gerade angenehm sein und Haftstrafen gerne mal unvorstellbar hohe Zahlen (>30) vor dem Wort "Jahre" stehen haben, munkelt man. Darum gehe ich davon aus, dass sich dies die Granden von ActivisionBlizzard auch nicht trauen...


----------



## H. Braun (4. März 2011)

Hmmmmmm............  ,

es wird immer ein Pro und Contra bezüglich WoW geben, daher wundern mich die hier getätigteten Aussagen nicht. 

Ob Rift WoW den Rang ablaufen wird? Kurzfristig unwahrscheinlich. Aber die Anfangskritiken sind durchweg positiv.
Selbst WoW ist mal klein angefangen oder irre ich mich da? 

Eventuell könnte SWTOR ein Konkurrent werden.

Zu WoW kann ich nur sagen und das höre ich mittlerweile immer häufiger, dass sich die Qualität in fast allen Bereichen verschlechtert hat, wie z. B. das miteinander Umgehen 
(schaut Euch doch mal die Foren von Blizzard an, was da für ein Ton herrscht, bzw. wie die Member dort niedergemacht werden), die Spielinhalte oder halt der Kundenservice ingame 
sowie im outgame Bereich von Blizzard. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich eine gewisse Arroganz bei Blizzard breit gemacht hat. 

Ob die Accountzahlen den tatsächlichen Zahlen entsprechen, dass weiss nur Blizzard alleine. 

Ich werde den Dungeonbrowser nicht mehr nutzen, da ich in den letzen 3 Tagen sehr negative Erlebnisse Erlebnisse hatte. 
Z. B. auf meine Bitte CC einzusetzen, wurde garnicht reagiert, erst nach dem 1. Boss -1.Wipe- , wurde ich gefragt, warum mein Heal nicht kommt. Meine Antwort war, dass es kein Heiler schaffen würde, 3 Tanks (Setup: PalaTank, 2 Schurken,1 Magier, PalaHeal)am Leben zu erhalten. Danach fand ich mich in SW wieder. 

Ein anderes Mal waren wir beim Endboss und was war? Genau, ich fand mich in SW wieder. Was mir allerdings erst hinterher zu Bewußtsein gekommen ist, dass alle vom gleichen Server und Gilde kamen.
Letztens wurde ich nach einer Diskussion über die Vorgehensweise beim Boss als Sch........Heal bezeichnet. 
Ich habe dann die Gruppe verlassen und den Chat mit dieser Beleidigung kopiert und einem GM angeschrieben. Eine Antwort kam 2 Tage später per ingamepost. 
Sinngemäß lautete die Antwort: Wir habe uns der Sache angenommen und ich könnte sicher sein, dass man dem nachgehen würde. 

Aber aus Gründen des Datenschutzes könnten über Maßnahmen gegenüber Accountinhabern keine Mitteilungen erfolgen.

Ich frage mich nur, was Blizzard machen würde, wenn jemand diese Beleidigung strafrechtlich verfolgen möchte.

Aus den von mir persönlich gemachten Erfahrungen habe ich mir eine Alternative zu WoW gesucht. Diese ist zur Zeit Rift. Vielleicht später mal SWTOR. 

Trotzdem fühle ich mich in meiner Gilde wohl und unsere Member sind auch in Ordnung. Diese sind ebenfalls von den Randomgruppen nicht begeistert. 
Daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wenn einige behaupten, dass sie nur gute Gruppen erwischen. Selbst die Wartezeiten die hier geäußert worden sind,
entsprechen nicht meinen Erfahrungen. Selbst als Heiler warte ich in der letzten Zeit schon öfter mal zwischen 10 minuten und einer halben Stunde.

Ich wünsche mir, dass man wieder mehr Wert auf ein höflichen Umgangston legt. Toleranz sollte gerade in einem Spiel vorhanden sein, aber das ist wohl für sehr viele nur ein Fremdwort.

Dies sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Wenn jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat, respektiere ich diese natürlich. 

Aber in einem dürften wir uns doch einig sein oder?

Es ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel.


----------



## J_0_T (4. März 2011)

H. schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm............ ,
> 
> es wird immer ein Pro und Contra bezüglich WoW geben, daher wundern mich die hier getätigteten Aussagen nicht.
> 
> ...



In meiner beobachtung gibt es zur zeit nichts dem WoW gefährlich werden könnte... außer wie du es selbst kurz erwähntest sie selbst. Das neue Star Wars wird genauso versuchen müssen seinen weg zu finden wie die anderen games auch... und leider zeichnet sich durchaus ab das auch die schlechte Community sich weiter splitet und auch dorf fuß fassen wird. 

Arroganz ist schon ne gute sache... nicht nur Blizz leidet darunter sondern auch fast, und ich betone fast, alle Spieler von wow leiden drunter... sieht man ja in dem benannten umgang. 

Ja es ist ein Spiel... so handhabe ich es und auch alle andere bestehende games im mmo sektor... Spiele sollten dazu da sein abzuschalten... ein wenig fun zu haben und ggf das leben einer grp aufs spiel zu setzen... steh ich voll dazu... wer meint ein Spiel als purer ernst oder wissenschaft zu sehen bekommt durch mich in inis einen dämpfer ^^ Und das mache ich weil es mir spaß macht.

Wie die Zukunft aussehen wird kann man nicht sagen... soweit wir wissen arbeitet Blizz ja an einigen neuen projekten... sofern ich mich nicht irre ist auch ein mmo drunter. Die neuen Spiele haben es halb nur ein wenig schwerer... nicht wegen dem Setting an sich das sie verkörpern... sondern mehr an der überheblichen arroganz der Spieler die von WoW abziehen und meinen den heiligen Gral vor sich zu haben... dann sehen sie nach dem test monat das der heilige gral nur ne dose cola ist, ich will da nicht negativ klingen aber bei viele is es so... schaut euch ma die damaligen AION Threads an, und fangen an zu blocken und flamen... nebenbei schaffen es viele dann auch mmo's ins grab zu ballern da die entwickler natürlich sich fragen was los is und anfangen zu werkeln... is euch schon ma aufgefallen das es einige mmo's gab die man fast 1-1 zu wow ziehen konnte... aber am anfang komplett anders waren? 

Sofern sich die Spieler nicht verändern oder ihre erwartungshaltung nicht ändern so wird es immer sogennante flops geben... die nur durch spieler entstanden sind... die games selbst bleiben topp... nur ziehen die leute dann andere zu der suppe des übels.


----------



## Thrallsknight (4. März 2011)

Ich denke obwohl Trion mit der Kampfansage: "We're not in Azeroth anymore!" Werbung macht: WARUM sollte deshalb WoW untergehen? Glaubst du wirklich das Rift es schaftt die ganze Community von WoW wegzuholn? Spiel einfach das was du willst! MMOS leben von ihrer Community wenn es Rift schafft die Spieler auch nach einem Monat in Telara zu halten habensie eine Chance: Aber ob sie die Nummer Eins auf dem Markt werden bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Delikat (4. März 2011)

An den Threadersteller.

Auch ich habe RIFT in der Beta gespielt und es hat mir gefallen, aber auch mich nicht zum Kauf bewegt. Gründe waren für mich klar. Ich kenne die Warcraft Story von Anfang bis Ende. 
Einige von euch werden jetzt denken "Rofl wasn das fürn noob".
Ich kann nur für mich sagen, dass ich nicht bereit bin sich in noch eine Geschichte reinzuarbeiten und ich bin nunmal ein Spieler der ein Spiel wegen Storyline und Lore spielt. Auch wenn Blizzard Malygos den Ursprung allen Manas zum Fras uns vorwirfft oder wir die Götter umbringen die eigentlich die Welt zusammenhalten sollen... Aber das ist eine Geschichte, die Blizzard zu entscheiden hat. 

In Rift gefielen mir die Quests, aber die waren nichts neues... 
Die Steuerung war wie gewohnt auch das Handling war okay...
Grafik ist super...
Lore scheint spannend zu sein, aber wieder drachen?!
Balance kann ich nicht viel sagen.
Endcontent kann ich nichts sagen, scheint aber ähnlich dem WoW zu sein.
Was mich gestört hat sind diese Risse (RIFT). Um 4°° Uhr haben mich Elite Mobs down gezergt und nicht genügend Spieler kümmerten sich darum...

Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich RIFT entwickelt.


----------



## Jerx (4. März 2011)

Also ich kann nur bestätigen was J_0_T  über mir geschrieben hat.

WoW hat sich seid einieger Zeit immer mehr selber ins Bein geschossen. 
Ich kann wie gesagt nur aus eigener Erfahrung und deren meiner Gildenkollegen berichten. 

Das Spiel ist sehr unpersönlich geworden, von Ingame service bekommt man immer nur das selbe zu hören egal welches problem man hat (wobei ich hinzufügen möchte dass ich auch noch nie ein problem mit einem GM hatte).
Wovon ich rede ist einfach der IQ von den Spielern (wer sich nun diesen Schuh anzieht ist selber schuld). 
Wenn ich mir ab und zu angucke was in so RND GRP in dungeons geschrieben wird oder im /2 da wirds einem anders... Respektlos usw.

Das neue Gildensystem find ich persönlich auch sehr negativ da kleiner Gilden nun mehr ins Aus geschossen werden den je mehr spieler in einer Gilde sind desto mehr u schneller erreichen sie etwas.

Bsp: ich war in einer rnd ini grp zwei spieler von der selben gilde, einer nur am müll machen *stufe 85 also sollte er sich mit seinem char schon auskennen* ich frage dann den dd "sag ma deinem kollegen er soll sich nicht so dumm anstellen u das tun was der lead sagt bitte" 
Als antwort hab ich nur bekommen
"Was willste von mir? ich kenn den *zensiert* nichtma mach du mehr dmg u *zensiert*
Daraufhin habe ich dann die Grp verlassen. *zum dmg ich war der heal*

Und sowas passiert mir iwie fast in jeder 2ten grp, deswegen versteh ich die Leute nicht die meinen sie hätten nur tolle grp. ich meine was mir aufgefallen ist das es wirklich schöner ist um 23:00 Uhr +  zu spielen weil *ich sags mal so weils leider so ist* da die meisten Kinder schlafen *sollten*!

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das ich was gegen Kinder habe die WoW spielen oder was anderes gibt bei den Erwachsenen genauso IQ arme leute. Aber zu meinen Erfahrungen gehören eben dass die meisten problemen mit irgend welchen Kindern passieren. 

Wie ich angenfangen habe RIFT zu spielen das war wie der Himmel, dieses gegenseitige Helfen und Respektieren war einfach wundervoll.
Ich habe noch nie erlebt in wow das wenn ich mich auf ein Erz vorkommen zubewegen das ein anderer spieler es nicht anrührt vor allem dann nicht wenn ich mitten im kampf bin, in RIFT wurde ich angewhispert "Kämpfst du dich grad da durch wenn ja geh ich weiter"!
Ich fand das in dem Moment sowas von toll und es war nicht das letzte mal.

Ich bezweifle zwar auch das RIFT WoW in irgend einer Art gefährlich werden könnte *leider* da WoW einfach wie oben schon mal gesagt worden ist ein Meilenstein gesetzt worden ist. Aber ich finde RIFT dennoch besser. Und ich bezweifle das WoW nochmal die Kurve bekommt um wieder schön zu werden.

*wer nun schreibfehler findet darf sie gerne ausbessern oder sammeln, nur bitte keine beleidigungen darauf keiner ist perfekt*


----------



## Derulu (4. März 2011)

Jerx schrieb:


> Und ich bezweifle das WoW nochmal die Kurve bekommt um wieder schön zu werden.



Das-Dass...aber egal

Das ist rein subjektives Empfinden. ICH zB. finde WoW durchaus schön, DU findest es nicht mehr schön, liegt aber nicht am Spiel an sich sondern daran wie die Leute es empfinden...darum ist diese Verallgemeinerung, wie im zitierten Satz schlichtweg falsch


----------



## Lily:) (4. März 2011)

Ich spiele Wow nun schon seit fast 4 Jahren.

Mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, andere Spiele zwar anzutesten, Wow aber beizubehalten.
Denn letztendlich, egal in welcher Spielwelt: Man müsste wieder von vorne anfangen.

Bisher hat mich eben das dazu gebracht, bei Wow zu bleiben.

Nun kam Rift.
Ich bin wie immer ins Spiel eingestiegen mit dem Wissen darum, dass ich es mir nur angucke. 

Nie, nie, nie hätte ich damit gerechnet: Heute habe ich das Spiel gekauft.

Mich persönlich hat es tierisch überzeugt.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dort in einer faszinierenden Spielewelt mit vielen Möglichkeiten zu sein, 
die sehr liebevoll umgesetzt wurde.

Es macht einen Riesenspaß, ich bin so begeistert! :-D

Zumindest fürs Erste heißt "mein" neues Spiel: Rift


----------



## Klos1 (4. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das mit von dem Thron stoßen meine ich aber wirklich so... die einzigsten die das können sind die leuts von Blizz selbst



Mag zwar deine Meinung sein, ist aber dennoch ganz schon naiv.


----------



## Teiby (4. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> WoW: Ich muss 31 Skillpunkte haben um in einen anderen Baum zu skillen (Sollte das inzwischen mit einen Patch behoben worden sein sry ich hab nur noch bis Ende Januar WoW gespielt (seit Anfang BC)
> Rift: Ich skill mal hier und dort ach da in dem baum ist ja noch nix und punkt rein...



Tja MMORPS Spiele ändern sich eben. Und sowas ähnlich wird auf mit Rift irgendwann passieren. Wenn man sich wegen so etwas kleinem schon von einem Spiel trennt, der sollte es mit es lieber mit Offlinespielen versuchen.



Atraz schrieb:


> Interface:
> WoW: ALLES Fest ohne Addons geht NIX.
> Oder sag mir eine Lösung wie ich OHNE Addons mein Interface umdrehen kann (Player, Partyframes etc unten Fertigkeitenleiste oben
> Rift: alle das geht...



Wurde man das nach so langer Zeit einführen, würde das nur zu Problemen führen. Wer es unbedingt nötig hat seine Interface zu verschieben, für den gibts unmengen an kostenlosen Addons. Ps: Kann Rift Addons benutzen?


----------



## Blumator (4. März 2011)

Teiby schrieb:


> Soll wohl Rift-Spieler heißen wa?



glaube ich nicht...
er braucht als (ehemaliger) wow spieler kein tutorial...





1+1=2


----------



## Teiby (4. März 2011)

deleted


----------



## Klos1 (4. März 2011)

Teiby schrieb:


> Tja MMORPS Spiele ändern sich eben. Und sowas ähnlich wird auf mit Rift irgendwann passieren. Wenn man sich wegen so etwas kleinem schon von einem Spiel trennt, der sollte es mit es lieber mit Offlinespielen versuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wurde man das nach so langer Zeit einführen, würde das nur zu Problemen führen. Wer es unbedingt nötig hat seine Interface zu verschieben, für den gibts unmengen an kostenlosen Addons. Ps: Kann Rift Addons benutzen?



Für das Interface brauchst du in Rift eigentlich nichts. Du hast da quasi Bartender onboard. Zumindest ich hab bisher nichts vermisst. Einsetzen kann man solche Dinger bisher aber glaub nicht.
Mir persönlich ist es wurst. Hatte in Wow auch kaum Addons.


----------



## Nanuuck (4. März 2011)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ich spiele Wow nun schon seit fast 4 Jahren.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, andere Spiele zwar anzutesten, Wow aber beizubehalten.
> Denn letztendlich, egal in welcher Spielwelt: Man müsste wieder von vorne anfangen.
> ...



Genau so bei mir , ich probiere alle neuen Spiele aus und meistens bleib ich dann bei Wow , aber dass ich meine Skillbäume aussuchen kann , das pvp genau wenn nicht sogar besser als in wow ist , Die Risse immer tierischen Spaß machen und man sie auch oft alleine schafft und die gesamte Welt einfach klasse ausschaut also dass fasziniert mich ! Alleine die Vorstellung jeder Krieger ist anders geskillt, da jeder andere Klassenbäume gewählt hat und anders geskillt ist, ist Super !


----------



## Teiby (4. März 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit PvP in Rift aus? Verglichen mit WoW
Gibt es Schlachtfelder? Arena? Duelle? Open PvP wie Allianz vs Horde?

Außerdem wie siehts mit der Internetgeschwindigkeit aus? Ich hab nur DSL Light (45kb/s download bzw. DSL 0,35kbit). Wie ist der Ping/Latzens/Lags bei euch? Können natürlich nur die wissen, die die gleiche Internetgeschwindigkeiten besitzen.


----------



## Vaisser (4. März 2011)

Spielezeitschriften zumindest scheinen Rift keine große Chance zu geben. War eben im Supermarkt und hab die Ausgaben 3/2011 von PCGames und Gamestar durchgeblättert auf der Suche nach Infos zu Rift. Rift wird aber nirgend auch nur mit einer Zeile oder Wort erwähnt. Dagegen nimmt der Stapel an Cata-Sonderheften immer bedrohlicher werdende Ausmaße an^^


----------



## Teiby (4. März 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Spielezeitschriften zumindest scheinen Rift keine große Chance zu geben. War eben im Supermarkt und hab die Ausgaben 3/2011 von PCGames und Gamestar durchgeblättert auf der Suche nach Infos zu Rift. Rift wird aber nirgend auch nur mit einer Zeile oder Wort erwähnt. Dagegen nimmt der Stapel an Cata-Sonderheften immer bedrohlicher werdende Ausmaße an^^



90% der Spielezeitschriftenschreiber sind WoW süchtig...


----------



## Morcan (4. März 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Spielezeitschriften zumindest scheinen Rift keine große Chance zu geben. War eben im Supermarkt und hab die Ausgaben 3/2011 von PCGames und Gamestar durchgeblättert auf der Suche nach Infos zu Rift. Rift wird aber nirgend auch nur mit einer Zeile oder Wort erwähnt. Dagegen nimmt der Stapel an Cata-Sonderheften immer bedrohlicher werdende Ausmaße an^^



Hab in diversen Tests davon gelesen. Rift scheint wohl für ne Weile viel Spaß zu machen, bietet aber auf Dauer wieder weniger. 
Das Gerede vom WoW-Nachfolger haben wir doch schon öfter gehört. Sowas schon nach kurzer Zeit ohne Belege zu sagen ist etwas einfältig. Abwarten und schauen wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## pwnytaure (4. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Qualität insbesondere im Bezug auf ein Spiel (Story,Handling,Grafik,Content,Technik,Support,usw) ist immer sehr subjektiv, also Geschmacksache.
> 
> 
> Eine sehr hohe Anzahl an Abonennten zeugt aber davon, dass es den Geschmack einer sehr grossen Anzahl an Leuten getroffen hat.



Jo die nachfrage und angebot definieren den preis. Ist wie bei der Mainstream Musik (die ich extremst verabscheue^^).


----------



## J_0_T (4. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Mag zwar deine Meinung sein, ist aber dennoch ganz schon naiv.



Naiv denke ich ist die sicht nicht. Die Spiele die rauskommen haben alle ein gemeinsames problem... die Spieler von WoW die sich dort versuchen breit zu machen mit ihren fehlern etc... Und in meinen Augen kann das ganze nur von Blizzards seite enden... die zeit wo Konkurrenz denen gefährlich werden könnte ist vorbei... oder zumindestens abgeebt.

Aber wenn ich es Naiv sehe snenne mir bitte ein MMO das dem jetzigen monster, und das ist kein kompliment sondern eher eine beleidigung in richtung blizz meinerseits, gefährlich werden konnte... das dann im Hype und der übertriebenen erwartungshaltung nicht untergegangen ist. Und ich setzte vorraus das es nach wow kommt und nicht vorher gestartet ist. 

Wenn du mir ein spiel nennst das es geschaft hat stimme ich dir zu das meine sichtweise ggf naiv ist. Solltest du keines haben dann ok... dann stell meine ansicht aber nicht als naiv hin. 


Im momend kann nur Blizz selbst WOW vom jetzigen fhürungslauf behindern... und wie es einige sagen die machen sich keine mühe mehr... auch weil sie wissen das es in ferner zukunft nix geben wird was ihnen gefährlich werden könnte... nehmen wie ma Star Wars - The Old Republik... eine vollkommen andere sparte also nicht ma ansatzweise in der nähe von wow zu finden... auch der inhalt hört sich nach Buffed als hundertmal gesehen und gespielt an. 

Lego Online - Started eh in ner vollkommen anderen sparte und versucht erst gar nicht gegen bestehende mmo's anzutretten sondern bietet ein durchgeknalltes gameplay. 

Andere spiele versuchen sich auch auf dem neuland. Das einzigste was wow gefährlich werden könnte wäre ein Klon der sauberer ist, mehr inhalt bietet ausbalanciertes PVP hat... taktisches rechnen benötigt etc... und soweit wie ich das sehe gibt es solch ein spiel noch nicht. Und wird dementsprechend auch nie existieren. 


Aber um ma gegen alle normen zu schlagen biete ich doch ein vollkommen anderes mmo an das wow zwar unterlegen ist und auch den anderen spielen grafisch und teschnich unterlegen sein wird aber halb nostalgie bietet... und das ham die bestehenden games ma nicht:

NEStalgia

Und ja es geht hier um NES grafik... und sowas zu bringen erfordert mut und ein augenmerk auf die betreffende fanbase


----------



## Chillers (4. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Naiv denke ich ist die sicht nicht. Die Spiele die rauskommen haben alle ein gemeinsames problem... die Spieler von WoW die sich dort versuchen breit zu machen mit ihren fehlern etc...
> Und ja es geht hier um NES grafik... und sowas zu bringen erfordert mut und ein augenmerk auf die betreffende fanbase



Zu dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Spiel kann ich nichts sagen.

Aber zu Rift. War heute nachmittag kurz on und im chat einige Wow-Leute, die über WoW lästerten und trotzdem dann die Diskussion starteten, welche addons rift doch haben sollte.
Recount, Omen , healbot...ja. nein...doch..nein...
Es nervt.
Es interessiert keinen, warum wer ein game verlässt/wechselt/anspielt. Und noch weniger, was man tolles an Erfahrung/Verbesserungsvorschlägen parat hat aus WoW.

Ich habe auf Brutmutter angefangen, weil leerer server.

Und wenn ich mir das Spiel nun kaufe und auf Gildensuche gehe...dann würde ich darauf bestehen, dass es eine Gilde ist, die über WoW möglichst wenige Worte verliert.


----------



## J_0_T (4. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Zu dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Spiel kann ich nichts sagen.
> 
> Aber zu Rift. War heute nachmittag kurz on und im chat einige Wow-Leute, die über WoW lästerten und trotzdem dann die Diskussion starteten, welche addons rift doch haben sollte.
> Recount, Omen , healbot...ja. nein...doch..nein...
> ...



Am besten ist es wenn man gar keine worte drüber verliert... man beginnt neu in einem frischen game und gut is... so handhabe ich das ja auch bei DCUO 

Aber wie du es sagst man findet sie überall... die wow spieler und ihre ideen was add-ons etc angeht... mansche games brauchen keine hilfsmodule sonder man muss halb ma wieder aufpassen sich auf neues einlassen und dann kommt das ja alles von selbst^^


----------



## Teiby (4. März 2011)

> Das einzigste was wow gefährlich werden könnte wäre ein Klon der sauberer ist, mehr inhalt bietet ausbalanciertes PVP hat... *taktisches rechnen benötigt etc*... und soweit wie ich das sehe gibt es solch ein spiel noch nicht. Und wird dementsprechend auch nie existieren.



alle WoW Spieler sind hochbegabte Menschen dene es *spaß* macht, wenn sie zum *Denken* angeregt werden? Dann bin ich reicher als Bill Gates :/


----------



## Chillers (5. März 2011)

Teiby schrieb:


> alle WoW Spieler sind hochbegabte Menschen dene es *spaß* macht, wenn sie zum *Denken* angeregt werden? Dann bin ich reicher als Bill Gates :/


Ne, der Durchschnittswow-ler mag das nörgeln eher. Sofern es dafür Denkgummipunkte gibt-erklärt den Durchschnitt an Gummibärchen ingame.
Anscheinend ist das ein Virus, der in Foren etc. schnellstmöglichst verbreiten werden sollte.

Um die Ausbreitung des Virus zu verhindern bin ich dafür, die WoW-ler mit einem Maulkorb auszustatten.
Liebe Wow-ler, bleibt bei eurem Spiel, es ist schön und ansonsten (mal Klappe halten).

Aber sie kommen ja wie die Pest. Danke Lichking. Danke Arthas. Danke- cata


----------



## Mayestic (5. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ne, der Durchschnittswow-ler mag das nörgeln eher. Sofern es dafür Denkgummipunkte gibt-erklärt den Durchschnitt an Gummibärchen ingame.
> Anscheinend ist das ein Virus, der in Foren etc. schnellstmöglichst verbreiten werden sollte.
> 
> Um die Ausbreitung des Virus zu verhindern bin ich dafür, die WoW-ler mit einem Maulkorb auszustatten.
> ...




Liebe nicht WoW´ler, verzieht euch aus dem WoW Forum ihr habt eigene Foren in denen ihr quarken könnt.

Ansonsten ^^. Vor mir bleibt ihr noch verschont da es, ohh Überraschung, keine GTCs gibt, ich keine KK habe und selbst PayPal wenn ich jetzt und sofort Rift spielen will eine KK haben will. 
Also 1-2 Tage warten bis das Geld auf PP ist damit ich endlich spielen darf denn mehr als ein paar Betatage hab ich nicht gesehn. 

Und ja wir kommen aber mal sehn wieviele bleiben nach den ersten 30-90 Tagen ^^


----------



## J_0_T (5. März 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Liebe nicht WoW´ler, verzieht euch aus dem WoW Forum ihr habt eigene Foren in denen ihr quarken könnt.
> 
> Ansonsten ^^. Vor mir bleibt ihr noch verschont da es, ohh Überraschung, keine GTCs gibt, ich keine KK habe und selbst PayPal wenn ich jetzt und sofort Rift spielen will eine KK haben will.
> Also 1-2 Tage warten bis das Geld auf PP ist damit ich endlich spielen darf denn mehr als ein paar Betatage hab ich nicht gesehn.
> ...



Ich schätze immer noch genug fallobst um die fliegen anzulocken. 

Ansonsten ich für meinen teil habe hier leider keine sparte, was ich gut finde  Danke Buffed ... deswegen bleibe ich euch auch erhalten 

@ Teiby
Okay dann hast du einen realm erwischt wo es noch normale leute gibt... sieht man sich die anderen realms an wundere ich mich warum viele keine physiker sind ... die werfen mit zahlen um sich die eigendlich in kein spiel gehören und machen andere fertig die dann nicht der vorgeschriebenen norm, danke ihr selbstverliebten Star-Gilden, entspricht. 


Aber generell... es gibt 2 sorten von wow-spielern die man in allen anderen games finden kann... die wo sich sofort einleben und halb ihr spiel gefunden ham... und dann die wo wie heuschrecken von game zu game fliegen und heulen. Ich mag die ersteren... die letzteren können gerne hier bleiben^^


----------



## Garnalem (5. März 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Spielezeitschriften zumindest scheinen Rift keine große Chance zu geben. War eben im Supermarkt und hab die Ausgaben 3/2011 von PCGames und Gamestar durchgeblättert auf der Suche nach Infos zu Rift. Rift wird aber nirgend auch nur mit einer Zeile oder Wort erwähnt. Dagegen nimmt der Stapel an Cata-Sonderheften immer bedrohlicher werdende Ausmaße an^^



*Für eine Einschätzung ist es noch viel zu früh*. Man muss erst mal schauen, wie sich Rift und die Community dort entwickelt. Ich bin von Rift zurzeit sehr begeistert, aber es ist auch möglich, dass sich meine Begeisterung in ein paar Monaten legt. Es kommt für mich vor allem auf den Endcontent an. Der soll von ganz anders und viel schwieriger bis auf sehr WoW-ähnlich so sein lauten bis her die Aussagen. Muss mir da auch erst mal selbst ein Bild von machen. Und natürlich auch von weiterem Content, Inhaltspatches, Addons etc. Vielleicht bietet Rift jetzt im Endgame noch nicht so viel, es wird aber Inhalt nachgeschoben wie seinerzeit bei WoW oder auch WoW: Cata. 

Außerdem stimmen die Aussagen gerade der oben beschriebenen Blätter oftmals nicht und die Schreiber sind ziemlich voreingenommen.

Ps. WoW hat man damals auch keine Chance gegeben und selbst Blizzard war von dem Erfolg sehr überwältigt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Rift nicht WoW ablösen wird, aber wie einige andere MMORPGs eine komfortable Stelle im MMORPG-Bereich halten wird. Dort ist mehr Platz als für nur ein Rollenspiel.


----------



## Derulu (5. März 2011)

Garnalem schrieb:


> ..aber wie einige andere MMORPGs eine komfortable Stelle im MMORPG-Bereich halten wird. Dort ist mehr Platz als für nur ein Rollenspiel.



Jop allerdings. Glücklicherweise ist das so


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Naiv denke ich ist die sicht nicht. Die Spiele die rauskommen haben alle ein gemeinsames problem... die Spieler von WoW die sich dort versuchen breit zu machen mit ihren fehlern etc... Und in meinen Augen kann das ganze nur von Blizzards seite enden... die zeit wo Konkurrenz denen gefährlich werden könnte ist vorbei... oder zumindestens abgeebt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich es Naiv sehe snenne mir bitte ein MMO das dem jetzigen monster, und das ist kein kompliment sondern eher eine beleidigung in richtung blizz meinerseits, gefährlich werden konnte... das dann im Hype und der übertriebenen erwartungshaltung nicht untergegangen ist. Und ich setzte vorraus das es nach wow kommt und nicht vorher gestartet ist.
> 
> ...



Sorry...aber was du da von dir gibst, ist irgendwie recht unlogisch und konfus. Rift ist ein ähnliches Spiel, wie Wow. Also, vielleicht etwas, was viele der Wow-Fanboys als Wow-Klon bezeichnen. Aber du siehst trotzdem,
dass es nicht überall nur Lob dafür erntet. Von daher halte ich deine Aussage schon mal für ein Gerücht, dass nur ein Wow-Klon Wow schlagen könnte. Denn Rift hat zweifellos alles, was Wow auch hat und noch ein paar Sachen mehr.
Und Star Wars spielt zwar in einer anderen Welt, schlägt ansonsten aber in die gleiche Kerbe wie Wow. Wem also Wow gefällt, dem könnte auch Star Wars gefallen, wenn es gut umgesetzt ist. Es muss im übrigen auch kein einzelnes Spiel sein, dass Wow gefährlich wird. Es kommen so viele, sodass es für Wow auch eine Gefahr werden kann, wenn jedes Spiel nur einige Spieler zum abwandern bewegt. Rift, Tera, Star Wars, Guild Wars 2 und so weiter.

Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass irgendwann jeder mal die Schnauze von Wow voll hat. Immo spielen es noch viele aus Gewohnheit. Irgendwann können die es auch nicht mehr sehen. Deswegen muss ich leider be meiner Aussage bleiben. Und zwar, dass ich es für sehr naiv halte, Wow als unantastbar anzusehen.


----------



## Totemwächter (5. März 2011)

Da liegst du falsch, die spielen es nicht aus gewohnheit sondern weil es ihnen spaß macht!

Und dieses ständige "Rift ist besser als wow" und "wow is besser als rift" oder sonstige neu mmos, die ständig als wow killer bezeichnet werden, gehen mir langsam gewaltig auf den sack!

Blizzard, bzw wow, hat nicht umsonst so eine große kunden zahlt, die werden schon das richtig machen was sie machen, ansonsten würde es keiner mehr spielen! Es gibt immer ein paar die meckern und rum heulen, und bei so vielen millionen spielern ist es doch vollkommen klar das es dort mehr leute gibt die weinen und meckern!

Ich zb finde rift einfach nur langweilig, es reit mich einfach nicht, aber das ist meine eigene meinung und ich will und werde niemand zu meiner meinung zwingen der das anders sieht!

Erbärmlich sind einfach nur die leute die aus eifersucht, weil sie in wow nichts erreichen oder nicht vorran kommen oder sontigen gründen, mit wow aufhören und versuchen in anderen spielen besser zu sein, und dann versuchen ihr altes spiel schlecht zu machen!


Wie war das mit hellgate: london? Wie war das mit Warhammer Online? oder age of Conan, jedes dieser spiele wurde dermassen gehypt und als wow killer bezeichnet, und jedes dieser spiele ist gefloppt! Am anfang liefen sie gut weil es neu war, ich sage dazu nur ab warten, mal schaun was mit rift passiert! Wenn nach so kurzer zeit schon die ersten max lvl sind und die ersten inis gecleart werden, viel spaß...


----------



## J_0_T (5. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Sorry...aber was du da von dir gibst, ist irgendwie recht unlogisch und konfus. Rift ist ein ähnliches Spiel, wie Wow. Also, vielleicht etwas, was viele der Wow-Fanboys als Wow-Klon bezeichnen. Aber du siehst trotzdem,
> dass es nicht überall nur Lob dafür erntet. Von daher halte ich deine Aussage schon mal für ein Gerücht, dass nur ein Wow-Klon Wow schlagen könnte. Denn Rift hat zweifellos alles, was Wow auch hat und noch ein paar Sachen mehr.
> Und Star Wars spielt zwar in einer anderen Welt, schlägt ansonsten aber in die gleiche Kerbe wie Wow. Wem also Wow gefällt, dem könnte auch Star Wars gefallen, wenn es gut umgesetzt ist. Es muss im übrigen auch kein einzelnes Spiel sein, dass Wow gefährlich wird. Es kommen so viele, sodass es für Wow auch eine Gefahr werden kann, wenn jedes Spiel nur einige Spieler zum abwandern bewegt. Rift, Tera, Star Wars, Guild Wars 2 und so weiter.
> 
> Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass irgendwann jeder mal die Schnauze von Wow voll hat. Immo spielen es noch viele aus Gewohnheit. Irgendwann können die es auch nicht mehr sehen. Deswegen muss ich leider be meiner Aussage bleiben. Und zwar, dass ich es für sehr naiv halte, Wow als unantastbar anzusehen.




Ich beziehe mich mit dem Klon nicht auf spiele wie RIFT... für mich ist es nur ein versuch in der fantasy region fuß zu fassen und sich gegen eine schwemme von Spielen zu behaupten die das selbe bieten... mansche besser mansche schlechter. Und wenn RIFT so ähnlich ist wie WoW dann kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen was in den nächsten Monaten passieren wird. Und zwar das selbe wie bei jedem spiel von dem behauptet wird es sein besser als wow. 

Nur das problem ist, und ggf siehst du es nicht, für jeden abgewanderten Spieler zu anderen games kommen leider andere... und die wo abwandern kommen zum großteil eh wieder zurück... gabs ja sowas bei Warhammer und AION.

Das mit der schnauze voll haben seh ich als gerücht... solltest du dich auf die ganzem "Ich hör auf Threads" beziehen die kann man net ernst nehmen... die wo gehen wollen gehen... ohne was zu sagen. 

Aber ich schätze so wie du mich naiv nennst, könnte ich deine aussage mit naiv bezeichnen in denen du sagst das es andere games geben wird die wow gefährlich werden könnten. Wo sind se den? Ich will mich nicht als Fanboy oder sowas darstellen aber ich beobachte das was kommt und vieles ist entweder ein netter versuch oder schlägt in ne andere sparte und konkuriert mit den spielen die den selben markt ansprechen. 

Und unantastbar habe ich es nicht bennant... nur man kann das was jetzt läuft nur von einer seite beenden... und das ist nicht die Konkurenz... sieh dir doch an was ich meine... wenn du wow bis jetzt gespielt hattest, hast den verfall live beobachten können... Inhalt, die Lore alles... nur ist der zombie ei selbstläufer geworden der immer noch spieler ainfängt. Die anderen games wo die hersteller gehirn beweisen und versuchen einen weg zu gehen, auch wenn es bei vielen der selbe ist wie wow, müssen sich dagegen behaupten können... den wenn was neues rauskommt wandert ein wenig der verdorbenen frucht die sich wow nennt ab und nimt sich dort ein neues zuhause. Viele kehren wieder zurück wenn sie merken das es in ihren augen verschwendung von speicherplatz ist... wenige bleibenund der rest zieht pöpelnd weiter. 

In meinen Augen muss sich aber RIFT und jedes neue spiel erst ma beweisen... und das bedeutet auch die whiner und trolle zu überhören die von wow kommen... und wenn sie dann noch stehen in ihrer original idee und mit ihrer eigenen mechanik dann kann man erst sagen es hat potenzial eine gefahr zu werden... im momend spielen die leute ggf ihren testmonat und dann wird man sehen müssen was übrig bleibt. 

Und so bleibt dann auch meine sicht das WoW im momend nur von Blizz erledigt werden kann... was passieren könnte wenn sie ihre neuen projekte releasen und die leute dann endgültig den abgang von den servern machen.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch, die spielen es nicht aus gewohnheit sondern weil es ihnen spaß macht!



Ja, viele spielen es ohne jede Frage aus Spass. Aber nicht wenige spielen es aus Gewohnheit. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann würde mich mal interessieren, woher die ganze Threads kommen, in denen die Leute selbst zugeben, dass sie sich nur noch aus Gewohnheit einloggen.

J_O_T würde jetzt sagen, die kann man alle ingnorieren.  Aber in seiner Welt ist Wow auch unantastbar.

@J_O_T: ich les mir morgen mal durch, was du da geschrieben hast. Heute ist mir das zu heftig, da du einen sehr wirren Schreibstil hast.


----------



## J_0_T (5. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, viele spielen es ohne jede Frage aus Spass. Aber nicht wenige spielen es aus Gewohnheit. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann würde mich mal interessieren, woher die ganze Threads kommen, in denen die Leute selbst zugeben, dass sie sich nur noch aus Gewohnheit einloggen.
> 
> J_O_T würde jetzt sagen, die kann man alle ingnorieren.  Aber in seiner Welt ist Wow auch unantastbar.
> 
> @J_O_T: ich les mir morgen mal durch, was du da geschrieben hast. Heute ist mir das zu heftig, da du einen sehr wirren Schreibstil hast.




Kein ding... nur unantastbar seh ich es nicht... der weg ist schon eingeschlagen von Blizz  Da brauch es halb keine Konkurrenz  Die packen das auch ohne ein anderes mmo ^^


----------



## Chillers (5. März 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Liebe nicht WoW´ler, verzieht euch aus dem WoW Forum ihr habt eigene Foren in denen ihr quarken könnt.



Huhu, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt im 2. post. Passiert.

Weder will ich WoW-lern einen Maulkorb verpassen noch das forumübergreifende posten verbieten.

Mir geht es nur ingame in einem neuen Spiel (bei mir eben RIFT) darum, dass ich im chat nicht von frustrierten HalbExwowlern belästigt werden möchte (*Ich war in WoW so und so weit, jetzt ist es Mist, weil...*, *Also einige ADDONS! fehlen aber wirklich...* *Wow ausgelutscht, drum bin ich hier...*,*Alles zu easy...*, *Was mir an WoW dann doch besser gefiel...* etcetc.)
Das mache ich in WoW ingame chat auch nicht.

Ich möchte in eine neue Atmosphäre eintauchen und selber erkunden, genießen.

Lasst uns doch mal abwarten. WoW und Rift sind beides gute Spiele, die ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Übrigens nicht nur die Zwei.


----------



## Chillers (5. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Huhu, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt im 2. post. Passiert.
> 
> War was mit nem Angriff auf buffed-server? Erhielt eine Warnung von G-Data -> Zugriff versucht auf die admin-Datei. Habe das in die Quarantäne gepackt und zeitweise ein anderes Buffed-Forum- Bild gehabt.
> Mich trotzdem durchgewuselt. Haha. Musste nur immer scrollen.
> ...


----------



## Nefarius (7. März 2011)

Nabend

Ich selbst spiele WoW inziwschen auch schon seit Release und habe mir in der Zwischenzeit auch sehr viele andere MMOs angesehen.Ich muss sagen das WoW mit Cata wieder einen richtigen Weg eingeschlagen hat....sowohl für Raider als auch für Feierabendspieler.

Ich habe die RIFT Beta selber angespielt um zu sehen ob es vielleicht was ist.Die hat allerdings nichts damit zu tun das WoW ein schlechtes Spiel geworden ist sondern einfach damit das nach knapp 6 Jahren WoW einfach ausgelutscht ist.

Also in die RIFT Beta eingeloggt und dann gings los...WoW..es hies doch wir sind nichtmehr in Azeroth aber irgendwie mhh.... kommt das alles mit bekannt vor.Nach knapp 2 Stunden habe ich mich dann ausgeloggt und habe mit nur gedacht....ja schick WoW in Grün.....ich gönne jedem der RIFT gerne spielt den Spass und wünsche auch diesen den Leuten nur man kann halt nicht abstreiten das RIFT ganz einfach ein WoW Klon ist und zwar von Innen nach aussen.

Es gibt zwar einige Punkte die es leicht anders machen(die Rifts und die Klassenkombis) aber solche Kleinigkeiten sorgen nicht dafür das ichs jetzt sage *wow als ob ich was ganz neues erlebe*. Jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder von einigen das man ja bei den Talente viel freier ist..aber mal ehrlich..es wird trotzdem wieder den Talent*Build* geben den jeder spielen wird weil er halt der beste ist.

Aber ich weiß man kann ganz toll alles jetzt mischen beim skillen und dadurch was eigenes entwickeln....ja kann man..ich kann auch mit nem Löffel los gehen um eine Grube auszuheben...allerdings ist dieser weder effektiv noch ergibt es irgendeinen Sinn(die berühmte 20/20/21 Verteilung halt  )

Naja..viel Spass denen die jetzt in RIFT glücklich geworden sind..und denen die gerade al lautesten schreien das WoW mal wieder stirbt..wir sehen und dann nach dem Freimonat


----------



## Negev (9. März 2011)

Wollt grad ins WoW Forum schreiben "Diese Spiellizenz ist ausgelaufen oder wurde eingefroren.". Nungut dann geb ichs mal hier zum besten 

Die Gründe warum mein Acc ausgelaufen ist:

1. Skillbäume... mal ehrlich man hätte sie auch komplett löschen können. Wo besteht darin der Sinn? Es gibt 31 Pflichtpunkte im Baum selbst kann man vielleicht 38 verteilen. Mehr individualität? Das ich nicht lache

2. Hotfixes... man könnte echt meinen an den Entwicklern würde alles vorbeigehen. PRT-Server wozu wenn alles so live geht. Ghostcrower meinte noch es gäb nicht genug Leute die das Zeug auf den PRTs tatsächlich testen. Dann frag ich mich, spielt ihr als Entwickler dieses Spiel auch mal wirklich selbst? bzw. habt ihr denn keine Ahnung von dem was ihr tut?

3. Die Klassen selbst... seit Ende BC wurde daran gearbeitet die Klassen anzugleichen - groß nach dem Motto "bring the player not the class" oder wie sich dann herausstellte "wir werfen mal alle Klassen in einen Topf und schauen was dabei rum kommt".

4. Vereinfachung der Raidorganisation... auch ein Aspekt welcher dem "bring the player not the class" zum Opfer gefallen ist und direkt damit zusammenhängt. Ein Beispiel: früher war für Manaregg ein Schattenpriester zuständig heut kanns der Paladin, Hunter, Magier hab sicher noch einen vergessen. Buffs gelten für den ganzen Raid. Man kann heute mehr oder minder ohne Sinn und Verstand zusammenstellen.

5. Dungonfinder bzw. entfernen des alten Dungonbrowsers... der DF is'n Witz noch mehr Anonymität führt zu asozialem Verhalten. Keiner mag sich noch mühegeben, es wird nichts besprochen und wer zuwider handelt wird abgeschossen. Und trifft man dann doch mal auf nette Menschen kann man diese nicht mal auf die Freundesliste packen! Früher hat man über die Instanzen kontakte geknüpft - da wusste man der und der Heiler/Tank macht seine Arbeit gut und der DD kann auch mal einen Mob ins CC packen oder beschäftigen. Oder man konnte auch die ganzen Idioten aussortieren (ich behaupte sogar die wurden durch den DF produziert). Das ist auf jeden fall nicht was ich unter einem MMO verstehe.

6. Anonymität... Fraktionswechsel, Namensänderungen, Serverwechsel... es wird den Idioten da draußen sehr leicht gemacht sich zu verhalten wie Sau. Man kann halt damit gut Geld machen.

Im moment spiel ich RIFT ob es mir letztlich gefällt oder nicht, gute ansätze hat es... jetzt muss nur noch die Linie eingehalten werden und die Com. muss mitmachen.
Auf jeden fall schau ich mir dann noch SW:ToR an... mal n anderes Setting wobei sich auch The secret World vielversprechen anhört.


----------



## Technocrat (9. März 2011)

Negev: Die Punkte die Du da erwähnst tangieren mich nur höchst periphär oder sogar gar nicht. Nichts davon hat meinen Spielspaß gestört, aber das mag daran liegen, das ich MMOs völlig anderes angehe als Du. Aus dem was Du schreibst läßt sich der Schluß ziehen, das Du auch in Rift nicht lange Spaß haben wirst. Das Genre MMO ist einfach nichts für Dich.


----------



## Negev (9. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Negev: Die Punkte die Du da erwähnst tangieren mich nur höchst periphär oder sogar gar nicht. Nichts davon hat meinen Spielspaß gestört, aber das mag daran liegen, das ich MMOs völlig anderes angehe als Du. Aus dem was Du schreibst läßt sich der Schluß ziehen, das Du auch in Rift nicht lange Spaß haben wirst. Das Genre MMO ist einfach nichts für Dich.



Vielleicht überreitz ja, lass ich mir gefallen - aber meine Punkte, und viel andere die mich an WoW mittlerweile stören, kann man nicht so einfach abtun... das gränzt an Fanboy sein!

Und woraus willst du gelesen haben das dass Genere MMO nix für mich ist? Weil ich in Random Gruppen nicht als letzten dreck behandelt werden will? Das ich mehr indivudualität für meine Klasse fordere? Das ich ein ausgereiftes belacing möchte?
Das dem Spiel generell durch das einführen des DFs der MMO Aspekt abhanden gekommen ist?


----------



## Technocrat (9. März 2011)

Kleiner Tip: wie Du in Random Gruppen behandelt wirst, ist nichts, was Blizzard beeinflussen kann und liegt ausschließlich an Dir und Deinen RL sozialen Skills. Und gerade der DF macht MMO erst populär, sonst soloquesten die meisten. Aber wenn er Dich stört, benutz ihn einfach nicht und sammle Gruppen wie es vor dem DF war (mache ich oft so). Wie gesagt, liegt alles an Dir und Du solltest Deine Defizite nicht dem Spiel in die Schuhe schieben. Da es Deine Defizite sind, sagte ich ja, das es Dir bei Rift oder Aion oder sonswas nicht besser gehen wird.


----------



## Negev (9. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: wie Du in Random Gruppen behandelt wirst, ist nichts, was Blizzard beeinflussen kann und liegt ausschließlich an Dir und Deinen RL sozialen Skills. Und gerade der DF macht MMO erst populär, sonst soloquesten die meisten. Aber wenn er Dich stört, benutz ihn einfach nicht und sammle Gruppen wie es vor dem DF war (mache ich oft so). Wie gesagt, liegt alles an Dir und Du solltest Deine Defizite nicht dem Spiel in die Schuhe schieben. Da es Deine Defizite sind, sagte ich ja, das es Dir bei Rift oder Aion oder sonswas nicht besser gehen wird.



Puh das is aber ganz schöner tobak den du hier erzählst... 

Warum sollte es an mir liegen wenn "Shadowkiller" mich anflamet weil ich zu langsam, nich genug schaden oder n fehler beim Heilen/Tanken gemacht hab? 
Oder wenn Shadowkiller dann plötzlich merkt das er gleich Mittagessen muss und die Gruppe verlässt?

Bist wohl zu WotLK eingestiegen? Damals hat man seine Gruppen noch selbst zusammengesucht. Und nein auch als Jäger musste man nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde suchen um ne Gruppe zu finden WENN man ein entsprechendes verhalten an den Tag gelegt hat! DAS hatte noch mit sozialen Skills zu tun

Und wer glaubt Blizzard hätt zu dieser Situation nicht beigetragen ist in meinen Augen sehr Naiv!

Aber wenn dir dieses Spiel gefällt und du in deiner eigenen Com. (Gilde) Spielst hab spaß daran.

Ich bin zuletzt auch in ner guten Gilde untergekommen... standen vor Nefarian. Nur Raiden allein reicht mir nicht und es gährte schon lange die Unzufriedenheit.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> Puh das is aber ganz schöner toback den du hier erzählst...
> 
> Warum sollte es an mir liegen wenn "Shadowkiller" mich anflamet weil ich zu langsam oder nich genug schaden mach oder n fehler beim Heilen/Tanken gemacht hab? Oder wenn Shadowkiller dann plötzlich merkt das er gleich Mittagessen muss und die Gruppe verlässt?
> 
> Bist wohl zu WotLK eingestiegen? Damals hat man seine Gruppen noch selbst zusammengesucht. Und nein auch als Jäger musste man nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde suchen um ne Gruppe zu finden WENN man ein entsprechendes verhalten an den Tag gelegt hat! DAS hatte noch mit Sozialen Skills zu tun!



q.e.d.


----------



## Lari (9. März 2011)

Das Verhalten in WoW ist einfach viel zu konsequenzlos.
Der Random-Finder ist da eben das beste Beispiel:
Leave nach Join? Eine Stunde Sperre.
LEave nach Loot? 30 Minuten Sperre.
Flames in der Instanz? Temp-Ban.
etc.

Und man kann da eigentlich garnichts machen, das hat mit RL Skills nichts zu tun. Das Ding wirft einen mit zufälligen Spielern zusammen, da kann ich garantiert nicht vorher durch eigene soziale Kompetenz beeinflussen, wer da mit in die Gruppe kommt.
Weiter gehts auf den Schlachtfeldern, was man sich da immer anhören darf, weil man verliert... Man verliert im Endeffekt die Lust weiter zu spielen.

In meinem persönlichen Fall hat mir die Rumschrauberei am Jäger erstmal den Rest gegeben. Dieses ewige hin und her... Blizzard hat da im Moment die eigenen Klassen nicht im Griff, und patcht auch einfach nur dumm. 2000 AP auf den Falken, Klasse! Blöd nur, dass das absolut nicht mit Equip skaliert und nur den status quo bufft. Im nächsten Raid-Tier ist dann wieder Feierabend.
Najoa, gibt soviel was einem auf den Keks gehen kann 

Ich spiel jetzt erstmal Rift, obs da genauso abgehen wird wird sich zeigen


----------



## RedPaprika (9. März 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> Wollt grad ins WoW Forum schreiben "Diese Spiellizenz ist ausgelaufen oder wurde eingefroren.". Nungut dann geb ichs mal hier zum besten
> 
> Die Gründe warum mein Acc ausgelaufen ist:
> 
> ...



Verstehe dich kein bissel digga :/ Es kommt mir vor als würde ich jeden Tag hier dasselbe lesen...

zu.1 Ich bin sehr glücklich über die neuen Skillbäume , das sie endlich mehr freiraum zulassen und man nicht mehr so unnötige sachen skillt wie "10% mehr Schattenschaden".
     Hast du dir ma die Rift Talentbäume angeschaut...kreativ is anders :/ auf den ersten Blick wirkt es Genial und Inovativ...aber bei genaureren hinschauen sind so 
     viele Talente dabei die einfach...unnöttig sind :/
     Und mann wird sowieso wie in WoW so gut wie alle Punkte in einen Baum packen müssen um an die Tiefen Skills unten ran zu kommen. Das hat sich bisher bei den 50er Rauskristalisiert.

zu.2 Das die Leute Beta und auf dem Ptr spielen und nicht Testen liegt ja wohl an Blizzard...was verlangst du denn !? Sollen die Extra 10000 Leute einstellen die Testen
     oder sollen sie den spielern selbst die möglichkeit geben ihr neues Produkt zu testen. Ich wette 99% der Community würden wieder meckern wenn nicht mehr getestet werden darf.
     Außerdem sind Hotfixes ein sehr gutes Zeichen! Ich wünschte in ROM oder Aion würden sich die Entwickler so gut um ihr Baby kümmern =)Ich habe das Gefühl das die Leute die Hotfixes
     hassen , weil biser jeder Klasse generft wurde und die Leute bissel angepisst sind.

zu.3 und 4 Hast du je einen richtig ordentlich Raid organisiert :/? Man kann freilich nicht einfach alles ins Setup packen was man will bzw wie man Lustig ist. Es stimmt schon
           , dass viele Klassen it den Buffs angeglichen wurden etc. aber nich alle Klassen haben den selben Buff sind meist 2 Klassen die sich teil ergänzen.
           Also ich wünsch mir nich die Classic Zeit zurück in der Druiden nur HT und Entfluchen gespammt haben oder Palas nur gebufft haben und während dessen in Stoff gear 
           in Tank skillung auf den Mob gekloppt haben 
           Versuch ma im aktuellen Content ma einen Erfolgreichen 10er Heroic Raid für alle Bosse zusammenzustellen... Dann will ich nochma sehen das die Klasse etc soo egal is :/

zu.5  Und das ist ja mal deine Sache...Nutz den Df einfach nicht :/ Tue ich auch nicht! Ich spiele es immer noch alles wie vor dem DF =)
      Ich mag den persönlich auch nicht ...aber zwingt Blizzard mich den zu benutzen ?
      Will ihn aber auch nicht den Leuten verwehren die ihn mögen =)

zu.6 Wieder deine Sache =) Was juckt es dich ob Hans-Herbert jeden Monat den Server oder die Fraktion wechselt =D?
     Ich Habe selbst diesen Dienst schon in Anspruch genommen =) 
     Da ich sonst wieder bei 0 hätte anfangen müssen um mit meinen RL freunden zu zocken .


Ein MMo ist einfach nichts für dich :/ hat Technocrat schon recht... man sieht deutlich das du mit Fortschritt gar nicht klarkommst :/
Wenn Blizzard alles so gelassen hätte wie es in Classic war..wäre ich schon seit Kara nich mehr dabei  
Und Jedes MMo wird sich früher oder später verändern =) wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht !

Mfg
Rote und scharfe Paprika mit Tollen Morgens..


----------



## Negev (9. März 2011)

RedPaprika schrieb:


> Verstehe dich kein bissel digga :/ Es kommt mir vor als würde ich jeden Tag hier dasselbe lesen...
> 
> zu.1 Ich bin sehr glücklich über die neuen Skillbäume , das sie endlich mehr freiraum zulassen und man nicht mehr so unnötige sachen skillt wie "10% mehr Schattenschaden".
> Hast du dir ma die Rift Talentbäume angeschaut...kreativ is anders :/ auf den ersten Blick wirkt es Genial und Inovativ...aber bei genaureren hinschauen sind so
> ...



Jo statt Individuell zu bestimmen wie ich skille entscheidet man sich für ein Baum und skillt im zweifel da alles rein... kann man nix falsch machen.



> zu.2 Das die Leute Beta und auf dem Ptr spielen und nicht Testen liegt ja wohl an Blizzard...was verlangst du denn !? Sollen die Extra 10000 Leute einstellen die Testen
> oder sollen sie den spielern selbst die möglichkeit geben ihr neues Produkt zu testen. Ich wette 99% der Community würden wieder meckern wenn nicht mehr getestet werden darf.
> Außerdem sind Hotfixes ein sehr gutes Zeichen! Ich wünschte in ROM oder Aion würden sich die Entwickler so gut um ihr Baby kümmern =)Ich habe das Gefühl das die Leute die Hotfixes
> hassen , weil biser jeder Klasse generft wurde und die Leute bissel angepisst sind.



Nicht 100 aber die Entwickler könnten doch mal 2 - 3 mal die Woche selbst Raiden gehn. Auch könnten sie mal auf die Com. schaun dabei aber auch nicht jedes geheul ernstnehmen.



> zu.3 und 4 Hast du je einen richtig ordentlich Raid organisiert :/? Man kann freilich nicht einfach alles ins Setup packen was man will bzw wie man Lustig ist. Es stimmt schon
> , dass viele Klassen it den Buffs angeglichen wurden etc. aber nich alle Klassen haben den selben Buff sind meist 2 Klassen die sich teil ergänzen.
> Also ich wünsch mir nich die Classic Zeit zurück in der Druiden nur HT und Entfluchen gespammt haben oder Palas nur gebufft haben und während dessen in Stoff gear
> in Tank skillung auf den Mob gekloppt haben
> Versuch ma im aktuellen Content ma einen Erfolgreichen 10er Heroic Raid für alle Bosse zusammenzustellen... Dann will ich nochma sehen das die Klasse etc soo egal is :/



Jeder 5 jährige kann eine Gruppe für HCs zusammenstellen es gehört nicht viel dazu daruf zu achten das man alle Buffs dabei hat und spätestens ab den 25ern is'es egal, okay man muss darauf achten wieviel Tanks/Heiler dabei sind.



> zu.5 Und das ist ja mal deine Sache...Nutz den Df einfach nicht :/ Tue ich auch nicht! Ich spiele es immer noch alles wie vor dem DF =)
> Ich mag den persönlich auch nicht ...aber zwingt Blizzard mich den zu benutzen ?
> Will ihn aber auch nicht den Leuten verwehren die ihn mögen =)



Ja ich benutze den DF nicht mehr sowie WoW.



> zu.6 Wieder deine Sache =) Was juckt es dich ob Hans-Herbert jeden Monat den Server oder die Fraktion wechselt =D?
> Ich Habe selbst diesen Dienst schon in Anspruch genommen =)
> Da ich sonst wieder bei 0 hätte anfangen müssen um mit meinen RL freunden zu zocken .



Aus der Anonymität heraus verhalten sich einige nicht mehr Korrekt... war aber auch nur ein bsp.




> Ein MMo ist einfach nichts für dich :/ hat Technocrat schon recht... man sieht deutlich das du mit Fortschritt gar nicht klarkommst :/



Was heißt Fortschritt DF (und keine ernstzunehmenden Alternativen stellen ich mein es gibt nichtmal einen Globalen Suche nach Gruppe Chat der außerhalb den Städten Funktioniert)? Oder Klassen ohne Jeglicher Individualität nebst Skillung, Ausstattung,...?



> Wenn Blizzard alles so gelassen hätte wie es in Classic war..wäre ich schon seit Kara nich mehr dabei
> Und Jedes MMo wird sich früher oder später verändern =) wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht !



Wie meinste das? Im bezug auf dem Content oder das Balancing etc.?


----------



## ufzu (9. März 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> Nicht 100 aber die Entwickler könnten doch mal 2 - 3 mal die Woche selbst Raiden gehn. Auch könnten sie mal auf die Com. schaun dabei *aber auch nicht jedes geheul ernstnehmen.*



Mach das mal bitte vor !!! Blizz kennt die Leute nicht,kann also nicht klar Definieren wer am Heulen ist und wer nicht !
Außerdem hast du bei einer so großen Community IMMER welche dabei die am "Heulen" sind,das lässt sich leider nicht ändern.

Achja und da du wie du sagst kein WoW mehr spielst,was gehen dich dann noch diese Diskussionen an ?
Nur weil ich nicht mehr bei der Feuerwehr bin heißt das nicht,das ich das Recht habe anderen zu sagen wie sie ein Feuer zu löschen haben. (mal so als Beispiel)
Spiel einfach dein Rift weiter und versuche nicht andere Spiele in den Dreck zu ziehen und schlecht zu machen.

Der eine mag WoW und der andere mag Rift,der eine mag Dich und der andere ebend nicht,so is das nun mal !  

bb


----------



## Cantharion (9. März 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> schaun dabei aber auch nicht jedes geheul ernstnehmen.


Kein Entwickler nerft Klassen nur weil mal einer heult, erst wenn sie der Meinung sind dass die Klasse zu stark ist oder wenn viele Spieler dagegen sind wird was verändert.


----------



## RedPaprika (9. März 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> Jo statt Individuell zu bestimmen wie ich skille entscheidet man sich für ein Baum und skillt im zweifel da alles rein... kann man nix falsch machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Aha...jeder 5 jährige kann einer 25er und 10er heroic grp zusammen stellen ? 
  Dann stell bitte eine Gute Grp für Nef 10er Hero zusammen ...denn da haben wir seit 4 Wochen Probleme =)
  Bitte Genug CC, das richtige vor allem und 2 tanks ... Backup interupts usw.. Cds einzelner Klassen beachten usw.
  Ich versteh des mit deinem Skillen also so ,dass du du lieber selbst wählen willst ob du sowas sinnloses wie 10% mehr schaden auf bla attacke skillst?
  Du skillst es doch ohnehin , also warum nich talente einführen die mehr sinn geben. Es gibt in den neuen VIEL! mehr Freiheit als vorher , was mir vor allem
  Beim Druiden auffällt !
  Und zum testen , hast du eig einen Plan von Spieldesign =)? Das Spiel wird für Millionen entwickelt die alle Unterschiedliche herangehensweisen  
  haben zu Situationen. Deswegen gibt es die PTRs , um es an der Masse zu testen! Nur spielt jeder dort um zu sehen was kommt und vieleicht 5% der Spieler geben feedback.
  Da ist es logisch das viele Fehler übersehen werden. Was man am katastrophalen Heroic raid content gesehen hat :/ Der aber innerhalb von 2 3 Wochen ausgebügelt wurde!
  Den Suche Nach Grp chat gibt es immernoch, genauso der SZ browser usw. Also es gibt genug Möglichkeiten Leute zu finden. Man muss nur auch ein Bisschen eigeninitiative zeigen :/
  SIe haben ja nichts weggenommen nur hinzugefügt=) Und der alte Dungeonbrowser war nich wirklich eine Hilfe ...Auf Frostwolf waren damals vieleicht 4 Leute drinne .

  Und Classic war Das Balancing absoluter Mist =)
  Das einzig Anspruchhsvolle in Classic war die unwissenheit der einzelnen Spieler, Farmen der Mats und das dauergegrinde von Mobs für silber bzw gold :/
  Würde heute ein Classic server mit alten Patchstand aufmachen, würden alle erkennen wie die Bosse an sich Anspruchslos waren =)
  Episch waren die Endkämpfe und auch bockschwer! Aber das sind die heutigen auch =)


----------



## Flipmoby (16. März 2011)

Ich werde mir rift nicht anschaun,testen etc. WoW macht mir Spaß.
Es gibt so viel zu tun und zu machen..und wer das nicht sieht oder keine Lust drauf hat,wechselt halt das Spiel.
Bloß dieses Geheule,vergleichen usw nervt! Am meisten nervt mich dieser Grafik Vergleich...*durchdreh*
viel Spaß bei rift.WoW oder was ihr sonst noch daddelt...


----------



## Ischey (16. März 2011)

Ich habs getestet war recht nice aber irgendwie ziehts mich immer wieder back to the roots


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. März 2011)

Flipmoby schrieb:


> Am meisten nervt mich dieser Grafik Vergleich...*durchdreh*



Das erschliesst sich einem jetzt nicht auf der Stelle!

Grade der Grafikvergleich ist noch der interessanteste, da hier bei ähnlicher Spielmechanik zwei gegensätzliche Grafikstile bedient werden (realistisch/Comic) und sich somit echte Alternativen auftun für Spieler, die es mit Comicgrafik nicht so haben.


----------



## sharas1 (16. März 2011)

WoW und Rift sind das gleiche in grün, nur das eine ist bunter...^^

Ich warte atm auf Tera, das ist wenigstens mal was neues/anderes...
Ob es auch besser ist sei mal dahin gestellt und wird sich mir noch beweisen müssen....


----------



## Frek01 (17. März 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> <br />das sehe ich eher kritisch, ich habs zwar selber noch nicht gespielt werds auch vorerst nicht aber wenn zuviele Server da sind die am Anfang ja auch wohl gebraucht werden ist die Gefahr aber relativ hoch das aus einigen Geisterserver werden das fände ich dann eher suboptimal<br />


 Feedback von Kunden ist immer gut! Es zeigt Fehler und Wünsche, aus welchen du schließen kannst wie du(aus sicht des Herstellers) dein Produkt verbessern kannst, um im Endeffekt als bestes abzuschließen.


----------



## Rotel (17. März 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> WoW und Rift sind das gleiche in grün, nur das eine ist bunter...^^



MMO bleibt MMO, aber:

Halte ich für falsch. Mag sein, dass dies die oberflächliche Meinung der Spieler welche in den Startgebieten rumgurken ist. In den ersten 20 Level gibts wirklich keine grossen Unterschiede zu WOW. Abgesehen von den Rifts, zahlreichen Events etc. Sobald man dann ins Folgegebiet kommt, schauts auch schon wieder völlig anders aus. Die Komplexität der Klassen erhöht sich, die Quets incl. derer Mobs sind abwechslungsreich und so weiter. Mal ganz abgesehen vom Umgangston, der um Äonen "besser" ist als auf jedem Realm von WOW welches ich gesehen habe. 

Was die Komplexität der Klassen angeht; Bei Rift gibts keine Patentlösungen um "Max DPS" zu fahren. Man kann und darf noch Individualist sein. Ich selber spiel einen Paladin Tank, welcher 10x anspruchsvoller zu spielen ist als das entsprechende Pendant in WOW. Warum? Eventuell ist das subjektiv, weil alles noch neu ist. Ich weiss nur, dass ich in Rift jetzt schon im Levelbereich 30 deutlich mehr Tasten bearbeiten muss als in WoW mit gleicher Klasse/Aufgabe. 

Ich bin gespannt wie Rift sich entwickelt. Hab auf jeden Fall vor mein Abo zu verlängern.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (17. März 2011)

Evolaey schrieb:


> Aber wie videorecorum bereits sagte: Die ganzen Spieler in Rift bieten derzeit ein ganz anderes niveau als bereits bekannt( omfg l2p n00b ) - was sich vllt. aber auch bald wieder ändern wird.
> Hier waren zu Cata release ja auch alle "lieb" ...




Das wird es ganz bestimmt. Mit dem einfachen Grund das dieses Spiel noch neu ist und alle zu den noobs gehören.
Das ist jetzt keineswegs böse gemeint, es ist nun einfach so das alle Spieler neu angefangen haben und quasi bei null starteten und keiner sich hinstellen kann als der oberprogamer. Es sind doch in Rift nicht die besseren menschen die spielen, oder nur Spieler die geistig weiter entwickelt sind oder von mir aus auch Spieler die intelligenter sind - NEIN, es sind die selben Menschen die auch Aion, WoW oder welches Spiel auch immer spielen. In WoW gibt es durchaus kluge Spieler, aber auch Spieler wo deren Brotbelag wahrscheinlich schlauer ist oder es gibt auch Spieler die sind Teamspieler aber auch Spieler die schrecklich egoistisch sind - all diese Spieler gibt es in Rift auch, nur mit dem Unterschied das es noch nicht so viele sind und das die Negativbeispiele noch nicht so vorlaut sind.


----------

